# Give It Your Best Shot! (bike photography)



## 37fleetwood (Jul 16, 2012)

I've been thinking of doing this for quite a while now. Up til recently I have been a professional photographer. I owned my own portrait studio several years back and have always enjoyed taking and looking at great photos. I would like to start this thread in the hopes that it will inspire all of you to post some of your best shots.
here's what I would like,
1 post your best bike related photos. (bikes, bike parts, or simply bike related)
2 post as many as you like.
3 post only shots you took.
4 post your best or favorite shot, not a crappy shot of your best bike.
5 feel free to comment and discuss each others photos. no bashing, or beating up anyone please.

if anyone is interested, I will open a thread in the break room on photography basics. ask any photography related questions and I'll do my best to answer.


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Jul 16, 2012)

This is one of the better shots of my bike:






-Sam


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 16, 2012)

Here's my favorite...could use a different background than a fence and would look better with the ornament and whitewalls now in place, but the angle, the patina, the beauty..ahhh!
Chris


----------



## Buster1 (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 16, 2012)

Here's one of my favorites.


----------



## tailhole (Jul 16, 2012)

*1917 Iver Johnson*

Heres a couple of my bike with cross bars & with drop bars.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice pics Tailhole.  Great background


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 16, 2012)

some really good ones so far!
here's another of my favorites. just took it recently but really liking it.


----------



## Sherry and Fritz (Jul 16, 2012)

*Bike Rally*

Cleaned out the barn the other day and let these out for some fresh air!


----------



## chitown (Jul 16, 2012)

Here's one for ya:

View attachment 58038


----------



## Iverider (Jul 16, 2012)

I'll bite. Here are a few I took. Love the shadows in the multi bike setup Scott! I also love that Iver Arch Truss! Nice photos.
















And if you care to look at a bunch of other photography here's the link to my flickr gallery http://www.flickr.com/photos/gesslerama


----------



## slick (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's mine. My 41 Speedking Roadmaster, and my Hiawatha Arrow looking out at the Oakland Bay Bridge.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 17, 2012)

Krautwaggen said:


> I'll bite. Here are a few I took. Love the shadows in the multi bike setup Scott! I also love that Iver Arch Truss! Nice photos.
> 
> View attachment 58063View attachment 58064
> 
> ...




Great stuff! the bike race crash shot is Epic!!! the looks on the crowd's faces is priceless!
I've been playing with an HDR effect program as well, you come up with some really surreal looking stuff. here's one I did a while back, along with the shot I think you were mentioning heavily adjusted. it may take some of the magic out of the other shot, it took me a while to get rid of the chair in the other one! maybe I should do a thread on photo manipulation...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 17, 2012)

slick said:


> Here's mine. My 41 Speedking Roadmaster, and my Hiawatha Arrow looking out at the Oakland Bay Bridge.




Really liking the composition of this one Chris. Nice!


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 17, 2012)

Here are a couple of my favorites -


----------



## lobsterboyx (Jul 17, 2012)

Last time I did this, my photo was used in a calender, sold for profit (not my profit), and I had to buy my own.


----------



## chitown (Jul 17, 2012)

Some great photos here. Thanks for starting this thread. Great idea.





37fleetwood said:


> maybe I should do a thread on photo manipulation...




Scott,

Sign me up as guest speaker for that one. I will be discussing the ethics and social ramifications of photo manipulations.


View attachment 58071


View attachment 58070

Chris


----------



## then8j (Jul 17, 2012)

This phantom was living in a box for four years waiting to be restored. The other day I decided that all the dents, scratches, and rust are what give this bike it's personality. 

I tried to capture that personality. It's not perfect and rough around the edges. Black and white brings a more dramatic effect. 




Schwinn black phantom by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## slick (Jul 17, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> Really liking the composition of this one Chris. Nice!




We will be snapping some pictures there saturday!!


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Jul 17, 2012)

Great idea for a thread. Heres my favorites of mine.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 17, 2012)

This is by favorite so far... 1950 Schwinn BA-107 (came with standard chrome drop centers tho-)


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 17, 2012)

A few fav shots...This "show and tell" thread could go on forever LOL


----------



## slick (Jul 17, 2012)

Digging the shot of the Roadmaster Supreme Mark! And the speedo display with that brake as the stand is pretty awesome!


----------



## GenuineRides (Jul 17, 2012)

*one of my attempts*

trying to capture the essence of patina...

I have a new camera since these, so it's time to brush up on the quality.

GenuneRides


----------



## kingsilver (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## kunzog (Jul 17, 2012)

Just a few of my recent shots


----------



## kunzog (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## vw00794 (Jul 17, 2012)

kunzog said:


>




Huh, only took me till page 3 to find these.


----------



## vw00794 (Jul 17, 2012)

*1909 Racycle 2008 kitty*


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 17, 2012)

Inside shop


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 18, 2012)

lots of great shots!
here's another favorite of mine:


----------



## Sulley (Jul 18, 2012)

My 62 JC Higgins Ratliner .  Sulley


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 18, 2012)

Krautwaggen said:


> I'll bite. Here are a few I took. Love the shadows in the multi bike setup Scott! I also love that Iver Arch Truss! Nice photos.
> 
> View attachment 58063View attachment 58064
> 
> ...




That third photo tickled me. Looks like all the bikes have huddled together to keep warm from the cold and snow. 

Dave


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 18, 2012)

*A few more shots "I took myself"*

Digging into some older photos just for fun...


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 18, 2012)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Digging into some older photos just for fun...




Funny - I was just doing the same thing and came up with a few more random shots.  This thread was a good idea.


----------



## z-bikes (Jul 18, 2012)

A couple of shots os the custom Colson I built.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 18, 2012)

z-bikes said:


> A couple of shots os the custom Colson I built.




..WOW, that's like one of those $75,000 springers on there isn't it?......
Just kidd'n... that is a beauty!!!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 18, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> Funny - I was just doing the same thing and came up with a few more random shots.  This thread was a good idea.
> 
> View attachment 58261View attachment 58262View attachment 58263View attachment 58264View attachment 58265




I LOVE your Elephant Hides!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slick (Jul 18, 2012)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Digging into some older photos just for fun...




Mark, you're making me drool!! Stop it! Ok give me more!! Love that color combo on it.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 18, 2012)

LOL a fun thread for sure


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 18, 2012)

*35/36 Mead Ranger*

Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## bricycle (Jul 18, 2012)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Digging into some older photos just for fun...




Please tell me this isn't the maroon bike re-done......


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 18, 2012)

No that is a different original paint Aerocycle


----------



## jwm (Jul 18, 2012)

I have a zillion mediocre bike pictures. I'm going to spend some time with Scott's how-to thread. Meanwhile, this pic I got at the Doo Dah parade just came out good:




JWM


----------



## bud poe (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Boris (Jul 18, 2012)

I've always liked this one, it was taken in my back yard the day Little Lulu stopped by.


----------



## jwm (Jul 18, 2012)

That's a good one Dave. Here's my girlfriend:




Ain't she sweet?

JWM


----------



## bud poe (Jul 18, 2012)

After the swap meet...


----------



## Iverider (Jul 19, 2012)

Great shot! Who would have thought dry gravel could be interesting!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 19, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> I've always liked this one, it was taken in my back yard the day Little Lulu stopped by.
> View attachment 58327




My wife digs LuLu stuff!!!


----------



## then8j (Jul 19, 2012)

bud poe said:


> After the swap meet...
> 
> View attachment 58329




I love this the most Totally "unsetup"

Looks like a chalk outline, the day was too long to many deals going down and this bike didn't make it and it's death is under investigation.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 19, 2012)

*My entry in this shebang*

I've converted to CWC this time in my life.......sorry Huffman..... still love ya!!!!


----------



## lobsterboyx (Jul 19, 2012)

this bike is very photogenic...


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jul 19, 2012)

*One of the bike loads*

Thanks to these pics I can remember this whole deal....


----------



## jwm (Jul 19, 2012)

Portrait shot of my Spoiler:




JWM


----------



## TheSaint (Jul 19, 2012)

*Only Bicycles*

Bicycles bicycles bicycles


----------



## kunzog (Jul 19, 2012)

Schwinns always photograph well


----------



## bud poe (Jul 19, 2012)

then8j said:


> I love this the most Totally "unsetup"
> 
> Looks like a chalk outline, the day was too long to many deals going down and this bike didn't make it and it's death is under investigation.




Thank you, it was a spontaneous moment that I was lucky to catch...


----------



## okozzy (Jul 19, 2012)

*Before harvest*

Wartime Huffman

Enough said..................


----------



## jd56 (Jul 20, 2012)

Mark that RMaster tanklight gives me goose bumps.....I want one!!

I might have to print that shot or save it as my wallpaper. Dang that is cool!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 20, 2012)

I hear ya ORIGINAL paint too...A few more shots for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## kngtmat (Jul 20, 2012)

All of you have nice bikes & places to take pics of your bikes, the only cameras I have is a 720P camcorder that can also take 5mp pics & my phones camera.


Sorry the best pics I have ever taken with the cameras that I can only afford.




I think it's a cool pic of a cool sprocket for my Christine bike.




Once again sorry with my not too great cameras, I wished I could have a professional camera.


----------



## GenuineRides (Jul 20, 2012)

*I'm trying*

I'm trying with my point and shoot, now I see why I need a digital SLR.

Had to get the Bike Hauler in there too.

GenuineRides


----------



## OldRider (Jul 22, 2012)

This bike is by no means vintage, in fact its cheap Chinese crap, but its one of my best bike shots


----------



## Boris (Jul 22, 2012)

OldRider said:


> This bike is by no means vintage, in fact its cheap Chinese crap, but its one of my best bike shots




I'd name this photo, "Ode to Canadian Whiskey".


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 22, 2012)

cruiserbikekid said:


> Great idea for a thread. Heres my favorites of mine.




That's great!  I love combination of color and patina on that bike.


----------



## OldRider (Jul 23, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> I'd name this photo, "Ode to Canadian Whiskey".




Yup, layin' on my back wondering why that bottle beside me is empty.......


----------



## vincev (Jul 23, 2012)

Thats ok Old Rider.I  have seen the world from that angle a few times but never thought of capturing it on camera.Maybe tonight I will meet with Captain Morgan and have similar results except this time carry a camera. Is there ever a good picture of a bike in front of a white garage door???


----------



## RJWess (Jul 23, 2012)

edit edit edit


----------



## daved66 (Jul 23, 2012)

tooooo much of a shadow, or it would be nice


----------



## Iverider (Jul 23, 2012)

That would be cooler if it were only the shadow on the garage door.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 23, 2012)

Heres my pic contribution ....


----------



## sstone (Jul 23, 2012)

*Not vintage, but I still like this shot!*





The hubby's Electra Vince in Plymouth, CA


----------



## Iverider (Jul 23, 2012)

bikesnbuses said:


> Heres my pic contribution ....




That would make a nice poster!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 23, 2012)

that bike goes perfect with the fall colors!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 26, 2012)

*Favorite Shot of the day*

This one is from last weekends ride with the Rolling Relics when we rode back across the Golden Gate Bridge to visit what we missed on the way & man I am glad we did - this picture turned out perfect


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 27, 2012)

Brown against cream city brick , taken at dusk...


----------



## jacdan98 (Jul 28, 2012)

*San Francisco ride!*

Had a great time in San Francisco with our friends Cyclone Coaster!


View attachment 59397


----------



## slick (Jul 28, 2012)

I love that Ranger Jack!! Nice shot.


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 28, 2012)

Balloontyre said:


> Brown against cream city brick , taken at dusk...




Nice - original paint?


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 28, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> Nice - original paint?




Yup , a very nice survivor.


----------



## dxmadman (Jul 28, 2012)

*1950 Phantom*

Monkey see Monkey do, Here's a photo of my Phantom. Enjoy.


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Jul 28, 2012)

Cool pictures, guys! Here's some of mine.  















last 4 pics are edited with special effects.


----------



## then8j (Jul 29, 2012)

I had alot of fun with this DX it was a great rider. I got the frame free from a garbage pile and spent time making it rideable 






Untitled by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## Xcelsior (Jul 29, 2012)

*Shots*

Only one not mine is the Elgin 60, but a nice shot I took of a very nice bike. Enjoy!


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jul 29, 2012)

*two out of three*

1  is mine 1 was mine....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 30, 2012)

I think this is one of my favorites from the San Francisco ride.


----------



## rlhender (Jul 30, 2012)

Here is one I took last night with my phone....I like it


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 30, 2012)

some great stuff so far! keep it up.
don't forget the other post if you need help taking better photos!
here's another couple I always liked. they're from my Rat Rod build off bike Godzilla. (it took quite a while to get all the jumbled parts under the bike in just the right positions so the bike would sit there by itself!)

Oh No! there goes Tokyo!


----------



## JOEL (Jul 31, 2012)

Good pix everyone. Hoping Bryan brings his friends to the next swap meet.

Here are a few pix from the archives.


----------



## MaxGlide (Aug 3, 2012)

Just last week on a ride around Stanley Park.


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 3, 2012)

*1927 Mead Ranger*


----------



## ol'tin bender (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 5, 2012)

ol'tin bender said:


> View attachment 60116View attachment 60117View attachment 60118




Now there's a blast from the past!


----------



## krate-mayhem (Aug 5, 2012)

*bikes*

Hi all here are some of my pictures



Warhol by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
bmx



Dan Gurney Eagle 75 by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
Alcatraz



Alcatraz by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
Lemon



the road to myself by krate-mayhem, on Flickr




The road to my self by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## silvercreek (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey Scott, what a good close-up DX lens for a Nikon D5100 I just bought? I would generally be using it to take pictures of bike parts.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Aug 6, 2012)

*Mine...*

I call this "Waiting for a second life"


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 6, 2012)

*Twin Curves*

Dig the curves


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 6, 2012)

*I didnt take the pics...*

...I just built it...

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=3996&p=536700&hilit=silent+grey+fellow#p536700


----------



## slick (Aug 6, 2012)

Really great shots Krate mayhem!!! Love the wheelie shot on the swingbike! AWESOME!!! The ones in the rain on the streets is a rare thing also considering usually those streets are PACKED!!!


----------



## fordsnake (Aug 6, 2012)

Here's three pics of my recent build on RRBOF7


----------



## bricycle (Aug 6, 2012)

Cool ride Fordsnake!!  I actually have a pair of white "Rocket" grips.... got any cool pre'33 stuff I might like?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 6, 2012)

bikesnbuses said:


> Heres my pic contribution ....




B&B love the Elgin,...see you even have the correct tires for it. I have a pair on my '36.


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 6, 2012)

This is a tough deal...trying to wade through thousands of images to contribute to this thread has proven to be something I cannot get a grip on...so here are a couple that I have a certain fondness for...not because they are particularly artistic, since I am a bit artsy challenged, but because they all have a specific memory and make me smile...


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 7, 2012)

bricycle said:


> B&B love the Elgin,...see you even have the correct tires for it. I have a pair on my '36.




When I got those tires I couldnt get over how HEAVY they were!!!!!!!!!The heaviest bicycle tires Id ever seen!! :eek:


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 7, 2012)

fordsnake said:


> Here's three pics of my recent build on RRBOF7




THAT IS COOL! Both the bike and the picture!!


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 11, 2012)

*Mead Crusader on Coal Backdrop*

Just finished an overhaul and took 'er for a spin. Shot at dusk.


----------



## Rookie (Aug 12, 2012)

1940 Huffman Western Flyer badged.

I thought this photo was pretty cool, it makes for a great desktop background.

_It is already sold._


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Aug 13, 2012)

*Different angle*



fordsnake said:


> Here's three pics of my recent build on RRBOF7




Superb pictures!!!! I love the first one, different angle.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 18, 2012)

I've been working 13 hour days recently, and decided to take my DX to work and get a photo of it in front of a Lockheed P-2V Neptune. These planes came out during the late stages of WWII. This one was made in 1955.


----------



## nikkoo (Aug 18, 2012)

bikesnbuses said:


> THAT IS COOL! Both the bike and the picture!!



very cool bike!


----------



## Coaster Brake (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm no professional photographer, but I'll contribute with a shot I like.


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm terrible at takin good pics but this one came out fairly nice....at least I got it centered!  I was up at the local state park for a ride. Think I might practice some more with better backgrounds and angles, since most of my bike pics are just of them sittin in the yard....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 20, 2012)

Great shots all! just a friendly reminder, I started a photography workshop thread in the break room, please feel free to read it through. ask any questions and I'll answer the best I can.
we're getting ready to go into the advanced topics very soon, if you only want the basics at least read the first 3 pages or so.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?29954-want-better-photos-fast-Ask-here!

Here's a shot from yesterday, an amazing original paint bike, and a neat background.


----------



## nikkoo (Aug 20, 2012)

Coaster Brake said:


> I'm no professional photographer, but I'll contribute with a shot I like.




good shot mate!


----------



## slick (Aug 21, 2012)

Here are some more of mine.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 21, 2012)

*WOW -- How did you balance the plane on the bike ??*



37fleetwood said:


> I've been working 13 hour days recently, and decided to take my DX to work and get a photo of it in front of a Lockheed P-2V Neptune. These planes came out during the late stages of WWII. This one was made in 1955.




Now I know Schwinn bicycles were over built -- If it can balance that airplane on top of it - you know it's a well built bicycle - it's no surprise to me that the Schwinn's are still around for us to enjoy today --  - RIDE VINTAGE - Frank


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 21, 2012)

*Here's my favorite solo shot of my DX from last Sundays ride*





*I couldn't ride any further -- Pacific Ocean & the Newport Pier last Sunday @ our Schwinn DX ride -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank*


----------



## yeshoney (Aug 21, 2012)

*A couple from my arcives both old and recent..*


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 21, 2012)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Now I know Schwinn bicycles were over built -- If it can balance that airplane on top of it - you know it's a well built bicycle - it's no surprise to me that the Schwinn's are still around for us to enjoy today --  - RIDE VINTAGE - Frank




Actually it was pretty easy, just put one wheel on the seat and the other on the bars, and the plane is made out of aluminum, so it's pretty light.


----------



## BWbiker (Aug 21, 2012)

*'41 & '54*






Different era's but it kinda works.....


----------



## Iverider (Oct 5, 2012)

Let's keep this thread going


----------



## tailhole (Oct 5, 2012)

1917 Iver Johnson Truss
1946 Schwinn DX
1936 CWC Montgomery Wards


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 5, 2012)

here's one from the Rolling Relics ride in San Francisco. kinda supposed to look like an old photo.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 5, 2012)

Love that first Iver Pic Tailhole. Just looks vintage even though the car and bike aren't from the same era.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 6, 2012)

Barn fresh -


----------



## jd56 (Oct 6, 2012)

yeshoney said:


>




Love the tripple light set up
Nice rat ...the EvanAction springer looks great on this. Chromed too?
Got to love what youve done to the rear fenders as well...interesting and one of a kind I would guess.

Nice job!


----------



## ccmerz (Oct 6, 2012)

I took a quick picture of the front end of my bike, just before I sold it.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 8, 2012)

We're getting some really great ones guys, keep it up!
here's one from this weekend, hope you like it.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 8, 2012)

I know it's a custom but here is my beach rider on my favorite beach & this has become one of my favorite pics....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 8, 2012)

I certainly approve Gary, great shot!
another from the weekend...


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 8, 2012)

Great shot Scott!  I recognized the bike immediately, as it was in my stable for a while.  Funny how these bikes make their way around the country.

Alan


----------



## Zephyr (Oct 8, 2012)

Gary Mc said:


> I know it's a custom but here is my beach rider on my favorite beach & this has become one of my favorite pics....




I love this picture!


----------



## Zephyr (Oct 8, 2012)

Not sure if this guy counts but it's "old".


----------



## cyclebuster (Oct 8, 2012)

*52 Schwinn hornet*


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 17, 2012)

Bump?


----------



## kingsilver (Oct 17, 2012)

*Silver king m1*


----------



## tailhole (Oct 17, 2012)

*crunchin leaves*

My girlfriend running over leaves.
10 tooth Musselman


----------



## jacdan98 (Oct 17, 2012)

*beauty is in the eye of the beholder My 1935 Blackhawk*

View attachment 70165 beauty is in the eye of the beholder My 1935 Blackhawk


----------



## tailhole (Oct 17, 2012)

*I wouldn't mind beholding it!*



jacdan98 said:


> View attachment 70165 beauty is in the eye of the beholder My 1935 Blackhawk




I love it!


----------



## silvercreek (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Oct 18, 2012)

*Nice*



37fleetwood said:


> Bump?




Best bike pic I ever saw...


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 18, 2012)

*"When Persons Meet"*


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 18, 2012)

*"Wheel Watching Waves"*






1961 Huffy Eldorado Custom at Navarre Beach, FL


----------



## Bluebird55 (Oct 18, 2012)

*Here's another pic to add to an awesome portfolio....*

http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc449/Koliaskb/BB55/


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 18, 2012)

Bluebird55 said:


>




nice shot!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 18, 2012)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Best bike pic I ever saw...




Thanks, sometimes even a garbage can gets a steak. I get a good one now and again.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 18, 2012)

Gary Mc said:


>





Man that's a pretty site! seems like one of those Persons is going faster than the other two.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm trying to decide if this shot is good because it's a good shot, or if it's only the subjects that make me drool!
what do you guys think?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 19, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> Man that's a pretty site! seems like one of those Persons is going faster than the other two.




Scott, You know when you get in a group of Persons and invariably there's one Person who can't shut up and talks in this case 25 miles an hour and nobody else can get a word in, that's the one going faster. If you notice the other two Persons have backed away from that Person a little. LOL, love making stuff up!!!!  -Gary


----------



## jwm (Oct 20, 2012)

*Heavy-Duti*

On the way to Upper Rio Hondo






JWM


----------



## kingsilver (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## slick (Oct 20, 2012)

kingsilver said:


>





Beautiful shot. Makes me want a Silver King now. Very nice. The polishing gleams off the water really nice!


----------



## kingsilver (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks chris!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 21, 2012)

doin Double Duty.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 21, 2012)

Tired...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## StevieZ (Oct 22, 2012)

*My Super Cruiser.*

My Firestone Super Cruiser. Cruisin on the trail.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 23, 2012)

StevieZ said:


> My Firestone Super Cruiser. Cruisin on the trail.
> 
> 
> View attachment 70873




This photo has great color, but would be stunning if the bicycle in back was not there. Beautiful bike regardless.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 23, 2012)

a nice rack, X2


----------



## tailhole (Oct 26, 2012)

1917 Iver.


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 26, 2012)

*Elgin Steel Moto*

sleek .-.-.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## mbstude (Nov 2, 2012)

A nice pair of '51's.


----------



## TwoSchwinns (Nov 3, 2012)

*MY wife's Bike*

1958 Schwinn American


----------



## blasterracing (Nov 3, 2012)

*Hiawatha Arrow*

Hiawatha Arrow


----------



## hotrod62 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## hotrod62 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## hotrod62 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## hotrod62 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## hotrod62 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey Guys, great stuff! I just thought I would try to re-focus this thread. perhaps it's a good time right after a couple great shots, I'm not pointing at anyone but there have been a few so so photos of great bikes in the last half dozen pages or so. don't get me wrong, I love to see your bikes even if the photos aren't too great, but this thread is about getting creative.
Please post your best bike related photography, not a mediocre photo of your best bike.

here's another one I think I posted earlier on but those photos were lost when I closed my old site.


----------



## bike (Nov 5, 2012)

*Early Robin*




Took this pic of my bike 1999 -have seen it pop up on the net so it must have some appeal.
Thanks!


----------



## dla (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## PeterScherer (Nov 6, 2012)

Slight_Rust_is_Accepted said:


> This is one of the better shots of my bike:
> 
> View attachment 58018
> 
> -Sam



That's one awesome bike!!!


----------



## ccmerz (Nov 11, 2012)

Automoto


----------



## videoranger (Nov 12, 2012)

*65 Lime Deluxe Overdrive*

Green Acres is the place to be. Enjoy, Jim


----------



## videoranger (Nov 12, 2012)

*2000 Dyno Moto Glide*

Born to Be Wild.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 12, 2012)

ccmerz said:


> View attachment 73144
> 
> 
> 
> Automoto





LOVE THIS ONE! Got any "artistic" photos without the corn?


----------



## ccmerz (Nov 12, 2012)

Krautwaggen said:


> LOVE THIS ONE! Got any "artistic" photos without the corn?









This one is more flowery. less corny


----------



## Iverider (Nov 12, 2012)

Mmmm....Lugs.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 12, 2012)

Brooks was here.


----------



## jacdan98 (Nov 13, 2012)

1934 Schwinn Motobike B10E View attachment 73413


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 13, 2012)

*Couple of keepers*





    My 1934 American flyer and a Shelby flying cloud with 2 speed shifter.


----------



## Kscheel (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## brownster69 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Elgin pair*

Here is a picture from a 4th of july ride of my wifes and my westfield elgins hers is a 1936 and mine is a 1938



View attachment 74690


----------



## kingsilver (Nov 24, 2012)

*A pair of kings*




  FLO-CYCLE AND M1


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 25, 2012)

*37 bf goodrich in the woods*




pic of the 1937 bf goodrich (schwinn ba 67 ) taken at the last skidkings fall color ride november 4th 2012 .....


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Nov 26, 2012)

*From the McCaskey collection*


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 6, 2012)

Some selections from the last Cyclone Coaster ride. I've posted many of the photos from the ride in the ride post *Here*


----------



## Olli `82 (Dec 6, 2012)

Please delete this post...,I`ve done something wrong...


----------



## Olli `82 (Dec 6, 2012)

Here are two pics of my 1912 Peugeot...







All the best...,Olli.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 6, 2012)

Went for a fixed gear ride down a gravel country road last Sunday on my Faux-Schwinn Lightweight. I say faux because if I filed off the cable stops, it would be hard to discern from a prewar lightweight...except for the stamped serial # on the headtube. I left my good camera at home, but the iPhone does ok.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 6, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


>




Awesome photo!!!!, but get rid of the modern wheel in the background...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 7, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Awesome photo!!!!, but get rid of the modern wheel in the background...




Better?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 7, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> Better?




Awesome!!!


----------



## Olli `82 (Dec 8, 2012)

Living room decoration...,need no TV...


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 8, 2012)

Raking Leaves


----------



## jd56 (Dec 8, 2012)

*Photo shop*



bricycle said:


> Awesome!!!









Scott.... I love it!
So much I have made it my new desktop...now to get this on my Droid Razor wallpaper desktop.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 8, 2012)

jd56 said:


> Scott.... I love it!
> So much I have made it my new desktop...now to get this on my Droid Razor wallpaper desktop.




 That would actually make a pretty nice Christmas card, for somebody living in the Bahamas.


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 8, 2012)

cyclingday said:


> That would actually make a pretty nice Christmas card, for somebody living in the Bahamas.




I'm pretty sure that's Bora Bora, French Polynesia?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 8, 2012)

You guys crack me up! I went online and picked the most outrageous wallpaper I could find to put this on. I didn't even spend a lot of time on it.
The intent was to make it look worse not better!
Well, in the end I'm glad you like it, or at least got a kick out ot it.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 8, 2012)

The DOF was killing me between the saddle and the background! 



37fleetwood said:


> You guys crack me up! I went online and picked the most outrageous wallpaper I could find to put this on. I didn't even spend a lot of time on it.
> The intent was to make it look worse not better!
> Well, in the end I'm glad you like it, or at least got a kick out ot it.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 8, 2012)

Both subjects compliment each other.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 12, 2013)

been far too long since the last post here!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 12, 2013)

and one from one of the Coaster regulars, Jackson.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 15, 2013)

*Here is a new one I just uploaded*

*the Autocycle by the pond *


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 18, 2013)

*some bike shots*

https://plus.google.com/photos/106272648278611712661/albums/5403720793245472817

With that many pics of one bike there have to be a couple corkers in there!  I like the closeups best with short depth of field leaving one tiny bit in focus and a nice soft blur fading off behind.

Sorry for just linking but it made more sense, plus I couldn't choose just a couple


----------



## Iverider (Mar 12, 2013)

Starting to get warm again. Time to start taking photos!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 21, 2013)

just playing around...
Infra Red (sort of)





going for an old photo look.


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 21, 2013)

Great effect with the infared, like instant restoration, very cool.


----------



## OldRider (Mar 21, 2013)

My Firestone about to get steamrolled by a Model T.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 21, 2013)

The back drops sure helped!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 21, 2013)

schwinndoggy said:


> The back drops sure helped!




the neon on the chrome does give it a neat look.


----------



## catfish (Mar 24, 2013)

Here are a few photos.


----------



## tailhole (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is a 30s Rollfast, '46 schwinn & '17 iver. HTC Thunderbolt phone camera.


----------



## petritl (Mar 24, 2013)

Here's a picture of the misses Schwinn in my back yard, the next picture I'll post of this bike will be on Ocracoke Island beach in July.


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 29, 2013)

*Morrow*

Morrow D2\  \ /  /


----------



## IndianaDigger (Mar 29, 2013)

1982 Schwinn Sting Competition


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Mar 30, 2013)

the bike that tailhole put up how did those struts work. wouldn't they keep the handle bars from turning?

And those things on the handle bars are those hand protectors?

They would be pretty kool to repop...


----------



## kunzog (Mar 30, 2013)

Lawrence Ruskin said:


> the bike that tailhole put up how did those struts work. wouldn't they keep the handle bars from turning?
> 
> ...




Stop and think about it for a moment, the wheel is connected to the fork, the fork is connected to the handlebars so when the handlebars are turned the wheel turns.  The struts just add extra stability.


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 30, 2013)

tailhole said:


> Here is a 30s Rollfast, '46 schwinn & '17 iver. HTC Thunderbolt phone camera.




Nice , the monochromatic schwinn pic is rockin


----------



## catfish (Mar 30, 2013)

Here's a few. Not realy my best photos.


----------



## Ray (Mar 31, 2013)

I love how busy this shot is...

View attachment 90416


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 14, 2013)

*suspend*

100 years young.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## tailhole (Apr 14, 2013)

*some of the Schwinns*

They're taking over the shop.


----------



## snirt54 (Apr 15, 2013)

Here is a picture of a 1934 Hawthorne Flyer that was taken shortly after it was retrieved from the loft of a barn.


----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2013)

Rocket Bike


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 15, 2013)

*'53 Schwinn Straightbar*

Here's a sunrise shot of my old hot rod bike at the Bonneville salt flats during Speedweek.  Tim


----------



## Groundhog (Apr 15, 2013)

very nice!







here are a couple I took in Amsterdam two years back


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## charnleybob (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## charnleybob (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## catfish (Apr 16, 2013)

OK Bob. I'll buy these.   Catfish



charnleybob said:


>


----------



## Iverider (Apr 18, 2013)

Badges...we don't need no steenkin' badges...


----------



## Ranger Dan (Apr 18, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> Badges...we don't need no steenkin' badges...




It's gettin' dark, too dark to see.  Wait ... on the horizon, a golden cloud....





We waan de monkey.

[video=youtube;SQx-BefP9-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQx-BefP9-Y[/video]


----------



## geech34-2nd (Apr 18, 2013)

*Monark in the Living Room*

My Favorite Photo & Ride


----------



## CAT341 (Apr 18, 2013)

*My two past times.....Baseball and Bicycles*

A custom bicycle I built some time back..........no longer have it but took many photos.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Apr 19, 2013)

Here's one of my favoriets...my wife's 36 & my 35 Rollfast, both original paint, in front of the 1899 built Corona Civic Center on a nice Winter day in Southern California.


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Iverider (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice bikes Bob...but you can do better! Take them outside and take some photos!!!


----------



## Coaster Brake (Apr 23, 2013)

I took this a little while back


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 23, 2013)

ALL ... the fotos within this thread are beautiful to behold.  Thank you for your postings.

For the past year and a half .. have been learning to use a 15 mega-hootie, digital camera.

Then i learned about a totally-free product >>> paint.net <<< that's the name of the 
program i downloaded to my machine .. my key-board directed, electrical, communication 
device .. NOT THE CAMERA ...

Am new to all this typing and digital rig-ah-mah-roll ... but learned some of the basics ... 

Here's what has been done lately ................. patric cafaro


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 23, 2013)

Yesterday, delivering a 1934 Columbia catalog to the post office.


----------



## krazi (Apr 23, 2013)

yeshoney said:


>





with all 3 headlights on you should be able to see through time! great looking bike!


----------



## jd56 (Apr 23, 2013)

Well I didn't want to wait till after the 250th post so here is my inexperienced talent for taking a "give it your best shot" photo.
Had to wait for some greenery to show in the back yard first.
Come on warm weather!





Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 23, 2013)

*You gots to look closely ......*

HEY TO ALL THOSE KATS AND KITTENS that used my direct e-address ... look closely at pics 1 and 2 ...
in block #245 of this thread ... pic 1 is the originale ... pic 2 is what happened when i unleashed
a can of paint.net onto pic 1.  YOU GOTS TO LOOK CLOSELY.

PIC 3 IS JUST a demo of the Letter Graphics that can be done with the product.  And if ya must know ...
the words are spilled all over everything .. secondarily .. to slow down the behavior of those that would
pocket the work and claim it as their own ... kinda like i did with pic 1.  

OUCH !!! ... i know i'm gonna get at least two centuries in Purgatory for that faux pax.

.................  patric


----------



## geech34-2nd (Apr 29, 2013)

*WW2 Lady with a Hawthorne & a Pacemaker*

Pictures to appear in a new calendar for the Wichita Aircraft Museum


----------



## Ranger Dan (Apr 29, 2013)

Put the gun away, I'll take the cookies.


----------



## charnleybob (May 1, 2013)




----------



## tailhole (May 1, 2013)

charnleybob said:


>




What year/make?  Nice looking.


----------



## charnleybob (May 1, 2013)

1934 Colson Hi-Lo.


----------



## krate-mayhem (May 2, 2013)

*Bikes in SF*

Hi all here are some of my pictures
iverson Drag Stripper by the ball park



iverson by krate-mayhem, on Flickr

Ross Coast to Coast Long John 66



Ross Long John by krate-mayhem, on Flickr

Roger DeCoaster 78 in the park



6th ave fun by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## dfa242 (May 18, 2013)

Stearns Convertible Tandem


----------



## Djshakes (May 18, 2013)

Great thread


----------



## TheSaint (May 18, 2013)

hoofhearted said:


> HEY TO ALL THOSE KATS AND KITTENS that used my direct e-address ... look closely at pics 1 and 2 ...
> in block #245 of this thread ... pic 1 is the originale ... pic 2 is what happened when i unleashed
> a can of paint.net onto pic 1.  YOU GOTS TO LOOK CLOSELY.
> 
> ...




Great Pics Patric!

Really makes a difference to show "ordinary" badges in various compositions and lighting!
Well done!

theSaint


----------



## babyjesus (May 18, 2013)

Djshakes said:


> Great thread




I missed the rocket launcher   - isn't it early in the day there, too early to have finished drinking?  Anyhow the rocket launcher BB blowing up this thread sounded cool in my inbox but I missed it.


----------



## charnleybob (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Rustafari (May 19, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> Here's one of my favorites.




Hey, I've been in that room! It's in Newport Beach I believe? 

Cool shot, BTW.


----------



## Djshakes (May 19, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> I missed the rocket launcher   - isn't it early in the day there, too early to have finished drinking?  Anyhow the rocket launcher BB blowing up this thread sounded cool in my inbox but I missed it.




It is never too early.


----------



## babyjesus (May 19, 2013)

Djshakes said:


> It is never too early.
> 
> View attachment 97235




Is it a rocket launcher, is it some kind of sizeable smoking apparatus or is it a child sized trojan man - or have I been drinking, or smoking, or both. The only thing I'm sure about is that there are lady Huffman parts floating around up above.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 20, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> Is it a rocket launcher, is it some kind of sizeable smoking apparatus or is it a child sized trojan man - or have I been drinking, or smoking, or both. The only thing I'm sure about is that there are lady Huffman parts floating around up above.




it seems impolite to speak so freely about Tim's Huffman Lady parts!
though now that you mention it, they do seem to be a match for John's Huffman Man parts!
Curiouser and curiouser...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 20, 2013)

*Sadly the room is no longer ......*



37fleetwood said:


> Here's one of my favorites.






Rustafari said:


> Hey, I've been in that room! It's in Newport Beach I believe?
> 
> Cool shot, BTW.




That shot was taken over at Walt's shop in Newport Beach a few years back & has since been blow down because of structural issues ... the shot is a killer shot looking out of the shop ... now who's idea was that Scott ??


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 20, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> That shot was taken over at Walt's shop in Newport Beach a few years back & has since been blow down because of structural issues ... the shot is a killer shot looking out of the shop ... now who's idea was that Scott ??




all credit for the shot's concept, and for painting with the flashlight belongs to Frank, I was only the monkey behind the camera.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(bet you don't have one without the chair in front of the door though)


----------



## dougfisk (May 20, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> all credit for the shot's concept, and for painting with the flashlight belongs to Frank, I was only the monkey behind the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Frank:  You should have turned off the flashlight and created a diversion; then *in the dark* and confusion - snuck away with the Shelby.  :eek:


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 20, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> Frank:  You should have turned off the flashlight and created a diversion; then *in the dark* and confusion - snuck away with the Shelby.  :eek:




The Shelby was old man Charlies ... & I told him if he EVER wanted to let it loose I was the guy ... well I didn't push the issue & it was swiped by Mr Mike Wolfe ... I wish I had the chance but I am not one to strong arm a bike out of someone ... Charley loved that bike & so did I .... there will always be another ... Ride Vintage ... Frank


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 20, 2013)

*long beach bike show*





this was the bike restored By BOB U and won its class at the long beach bike show a couple weeks ago


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 20, 2013)

*Killer canti*





here is the bike that won best Original.  just iphone pics nothing special but cool bikes...


----------



## jd56 (Jun 2, 2013)

Late 30s early 40s Hawthorne on the Eastern Shore Maryland.

Woke up this morning and decided to try my hand a photography.
 Using my Droid Razor and locating a typical run down uninhabited house to accent the prewar heavyweight was the mission.
Here is a few I took while being attack by swarms of hungry sheep flies.

This is to believed to be a home built in the late 1800s.






Then there is the old crab picking house near where Harriett Tubman's home front used to be...supposedly. This crab picking house is believed to be about 1930. This is located on Fishing Creek off the  Chesapeake Bay.














Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kscheel (Jun 2, 2013)

Great pictures! Nice background to accent the bike!


----------



## MOTOmike (Jun 2, 2013)

*Mid 1920's Motorbike in Chitown*

For my 1st ride on this bike, my wife, daughter (almost 4) and I went on the "Ride the Drive" bike ride in Chicago, IL over Memorial Day weekend (on this ride the City temporarily closes down a portion of Lake Shore Drive and lets the bikes take over).  Towards the end of the ride, we took a little detour towards Adler Planetarium, where you get some of the best views of the city.  Here is my best shot of my mid 1920's Great Western Manufacturing built frame motorbike.

Mike


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 4, 2013)

*My latest favorite rider ....*

Here she is ...


----------



## then8j (Jun 23, 2013)

Taken in Monterey. iPhone's take great pictures


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 23, 2013)

Accessories made in Thailand...


----------



## charnleybob (Jun 24, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Here she is ...






Not sure if I would have done that to a Wingbar, but that is really cool!


----------



## charnleybob (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sweet bikes Bob. Is that the LL you bought at MLC this year? I shoulda jumped on that one it was a great deal. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 25, 2013)

*Nothing was modified to achieve this look ........*



charnleybob said:


> Not sure if I would have done that to a Wingbar, but that is really cool!




*I have all the original parts for the bike ... NOTHING was modified on the frame or fork or truss rods .. NO stretching - bending - shaving down anything at all .. so I can bring it back to original anytime I desire ... I just wanted to change it up for the Ink & Iron Show a couple weeks back now ....where we displayed bicycles at & was surprised how cool it turned out actually 
*
.. I did the wheelset which is a polished set of 24" x 2.5" rims with a iridescent blue to pay tribute to the fenders that are originally blue on the Wingbar models ... the crankset - bottom bracket - wheels - hubs - tires - pedals - bars - bell - Brooks seat are all modern items - while the frame - fork - truss rods & bracket along with the stem & grips are vintage items .... 

I too like the look of it & will probably leave it like this for now

thanks for the comments 

Ride Vintage 

Frank


----------



## jkent (Jun 27, 2013)

How would you like to run in to this at the local scrap yard?


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 27, 2013)

jkent said:


> View attachment 102328 How would you like to run in to this at the local scrap yard?




That photo is completely false - it's designed - no trash would have fenders covered in primer and perfect parts - fender braces, etc etc - perfect tire - and to top it all off, a brand new looking fender ornament. Somebody with alot of bluebirds set that up to taunt us all - I'm 99.9% certain of it.

But I still love it and would consider doing the same myself if I had that kind of 'material' 

Nothing is actually damaged there.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 29, 2013)

*65 Strato Flyer*

Here is a 65 Western Flyer "Strato Flyer" with great lines. Unrestored and an awesome looking tanklight....then again I'm bias.






It almost looks like a cartoon character.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 29, 2013)

jkent said:


> View attachment 102328 How would you like to run in to this at the local scrap yard?




Are those yours?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 30, 2013)

got this yesterday...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 30, 2013)

Racks...


----------



## babyjesus (Jul 1, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


>




.....a filter on those?  A blue one?  More contrast it looks like - almost like a red one on black and white but the colour equivalent.  Maybe that didn't make sense


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 1, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> .....a filter on those?  A blue one?  More contrast it looks like - almost like a red one on black and white but the colour equivalent.  Maybe that didn't make sense




I got a new compact camera. it has several art filters. this one's called "Dramatic Tone" kinda cool, but don't know if I'll use them much. I'd rather take them straight and adjust them in the computer, gives me more control.


----------



## babyjesus (Jul 1, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> I got a new compact camera. it has several art filters. this one's called "Dramatic Tone" kinda cool, but don't know if I'll use them much. I'd rather take them straight and adjust them in the computer, gives me more control.




ah I see - its a digital filter. I agree, more control on the computer. I use photoshop and others as a part of my job so I'm pretty much always after as much raw data and pixels as I can get - everything can be done later as you say, on the comp.  Having said that those came out pretty nice.  Reminded me of the old glass filters with film SLR cameras.


----------



## jacdan98 (Jul 1, 2013)

*1936 Elgin Robin AKA Superbird*

1936 Elgin Robin looking for a front fender? View attachment 102877


----------



## 41rollfast (Jul 1, 2013)

*Cool*

That's a great looking robin. I dig the nickname. Lol.


----------



## jacdan98 (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks man I'll see you at the San Francisco ride at the end of the month!

jack


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## babyjesus (Jul 2, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


>




lol - sandblast?  It would blast into sand maybe....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 2, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> lol - sandblast?  It would blast into sand maybe....




you can tell the ones that are imported from the mid west, they have a bit more patina to them.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## dougfisk (Jul 2, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


>




Is that Frank... on a Schwinn?  ...probably taken prior to _"The Year of the Shelby"_


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 2, 2013)

jacdan98 said:


> 1936 Elgin Robin looking for a front fender? View attachment 102877




You might also want to shop for a fork for super bird.
Chris


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 2, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


>




laughing out loud...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone for making this a great thread!
all of my most recent photos in these latest posts were taken 6/29/2013.

here are a couple more, this times some arrows, one up and one down, both Schwinns.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 2, 2013)

*The year of the Shelby one applies to official CYCLONE COASTER sanctioned rides .....*



dougfisk said:


> Is that Frank... on a Schwinn?  ...probably taken prior to _"The Year of the Shelby"_




*I know ... I know .. Shelby ..well "year of the Shelby" is for the actual CYCLONE COASTER SUNDAY RIDES .... I can't let the rest of the stable suffer with no bicycle love for the "year of the Shelby" .. so yes I do ride other brands during the month .. SHHHHhhhhhhh don't let the Shelby bicycles know 

For instance I need to ride the Roadmaster Cycle Truck so I can have the big sign ( SEEN BELOW ) on the front of it for the City of Lake Forest Fourth of July Parade THIS Thursday .....  .... but if I am lucky Cory on my right will bring her Shelby out to represent ..... 

... ANYWAYS ... I like all the brands .. I just had to dial in some Shelby bicycles & the "Shelby of the month" was my own way of forcing myself to get some back burner projects going down the road again ... 


So Doug are you making it out for the Shelby Invasion THIS Sunday ???

Ride Shelby 

Frank *


----------



## kingsilver (Jul 7, 2013)

*Give it your best shot*


----------



## Iverider (Jul 7, 2013)

A few shots from my recent 150 mile ride from Gosport-Columbus-Louisville-Leavenworth.








More here.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/32224799@N02/sets/72157634486674563/


----------



## cl222 (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't and probably wont for a while have money for original parts so right now its just put together so I can ride it around.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 1, 2013)

I was looking through the photos of this last week's trip to San Francisco when I came across this photo by chance. I have a tendency to like a more informal type portrait. I think you get a more real feeling for your subject as a person. I don't think I've posted it here, but it really resonates with me. when I see it I think of this particular "old bike" enthusiast who I personally know. if you ask, he knows exactly what year make and model his bike is, he knows what accessories he's looking for and has an idea what his next bike will be. He has a twin brother who is just as much an enthusiast as he is.
so, without further explanation here's the future face of our hobby, and a darn good portrait if I do say so myself!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 1, 2013)

so...what photos from San Fran last weekend do I like? I may have to think about it some more but here is one at least I really like. I would call it a portrait of sorts. it reminds me of the relationship between the two owners of these bikes and just how intertwined they are. I suppose you have to know them to understand just how apt this portrait of them through their bikes is, just how representative this photo is of how we in the Cyclone Coaster group see them. there is no Chris without Karla, no Karla without Chris. I have been talking to Chris on facebook and not realized he has gone to go take care of something and I was actually talking to Karla for a while. they are as intertwined as these handlebars, at least in my mind. sure the background isn't great, and there's a backpack on the seat, technically it's not a great photo, but it's them.


----------



## fordsnake (Aug 1, 2013)

Here's my latest rat rod build. This was taken at 6:15 am in SF in the fog. Overcast days are ideal!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 1, 2013)

You, sir, are an artist! the bike is fabulous, and the photo is stunning. going from overexosed in the center to a vignette at the edges really heightens the drama of the shot. it looks as retro mod as the bike itself. don't think I don't look through here, and don't notice. if that doesn't make the 2014 Rat Rod bikes calendar, something is wrong.
...and why was this bike not at the San Francisco ride this last weekend??? I would have loved to see it.


fordsnake said:


> Here's my latest rat rod build. This was taken at 6:15 am in SF in the fog. Overcast days are ideal!


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 1, 2013)

a couple shots with a cellphone camera.no fancy stuff,but great shots of antique iron on antique iron.this was the rolling relics ride in sacramento 2012.i'm not the actual photographer,but thought they were good shots to share.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 1, 2013)

Cool Train shots. I love wandering around the old Train museum yard in French Lick.

Here's a western Flyer speedo that came on a hawthorne I picked up recently.


----------



## IJamEcono (Aug 8, 2013)

53 Monark.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 8, 2013)

taken by one of our regular riders at the Cyclone Coaster ride this last weekend...


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 8, 2013)

Great pics! Keep them coming! Fordsnake, you are Genius! That pic and bike are stunning! Love the bike/Trains pics! Even the speedo pic is bitchen, Kraut! Love it! Scott - you captured the elusive face-tattooed man in the background! Nice!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 9, 2013)

*I have a few new favorite shots I took @ the Rolling Relics ride a couple weeks ago*

We rode over the Golden Gate Bridge & down Lombard street .. good times


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 9, 2013)

*Oh these shots aren't  bad either.......*

Solo shots on the bridge ... 









& one with both bikes ....


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Aug 9, 2013)

Here's a shot of my recent build.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 9, 2013)

fordsnake said:


> Here's my latest rat rod build. This was taken at 6:15 am in SF in the fog. Overcast days are ideal!




No disrespect to all of the other great photos on this thread, but this has to be one of the best I've ever seen.


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 10, 2013)

*1930 Hartford at Bona Allen Tannery Row in Buford GA*

1930 Hartford at Bona Allen Tannery Row in Buford GA


----------



## cl222 (Aug 10, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> 1930 Hartford at Bona Allen Tannery Row in Buford GA




That is one of the best pictures here! That bike looks amazing!


----------



## cl222 (Aug 10, 2013)

I went up to the the old school for the deaf and took some pictures of my bike.


[/IMG]

















This is what the building originally looked like. It was built in the 1850s and was last used in 1957. Now its been ruined by nature and many people who break in and use spray paint on the walls who then then kick out and break windows. it makes me sad that a building like this would just sit abandoned and no one else seems to care that these people are breaking in and destroying this amazing place.


----------



## RJWess (Aug 10, 2013)

fordsnake said:


> Here's my latest rat rod build. This was taken at 6:15 am in SF in the fog. Overcast days are ideal!




WOW!!!! No I really mean WOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slick (Aug 10, 2013)

My Speedline in front of the beautiful Golden Gate bridge. My bike being built a few years after the bridge was built. A great comparison of styling in an era where evrything had thought put into it and wasn't built to throw away like nowadays.  





On top of the bridge looking out onto the Pacific Ocean west toward Hawaii.



 

One of the Military bunker installations to the right guarding our beautiful bay area from the enemy.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 10, 2013)

slick said:


> My Speedline in front of the beautiful Golden Gate bridge. My bike being built a few years after the bridge was built. A great comparison of styling in an era where evrything had thought put into it and wasn't built to throw away like nowadays.




hmmm...
it would be a great shot if that ugly bike wasn't in the way!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 10, 2013)

just a few of my favorites from the San Fran ride...


----------



## slick (Aug 10, 2013)

I should have removed my chain covering up that gorgeous tomahawk stem but....

I would have taken a picture of your Huffman Scott but for some strange reason the pedal broke?? I think i have that shot...... Left side walmart pedal, right side signal. Oh, here it is. LOL!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 10, 2013)

cl222 said:


> I went up to the the old school for the deaf and took some pictures of my bike.
> This is what the building originally looked like. It was built in the 1850s and was last used in 1957. Now its been ruined by nature and many people who break in and use spray paint on the walls who then then kick out and break windows. it makes me sad that a building like this would just sit abandoned and no one else seems to care that these people are breaking in and destroying this amazing place.




It would be cool if you took a pic from about the same place as the post card so we can see what it looks like now. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordsnake (Aug 10, 2013)

RJWess said:


> WOW!!!! No I really mean WOW!!!!!!!!!!!




Thanks so much...that image was taken for the RatRodBikeBuildOff contest that's currently going on. Here's a few more images of Remix.


----------



## cl222 (Aug 10, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> It would be cool if you took a pic from about the same place as the post card so we can see what it looks like now. V/r Shawn




I just did that a few hours ago.
This is as close to the original location as I could get to take a picture. If I went any farther back id be in the road.





I also got up to the original main doors to take pictures. my other pictures were taken from the back side which is in better condition.









Then I took a couple more shots of my bike and found some old advertising were the train tracks used to be. I also forgot to say this postcard was from 1916 which is one of the 2 possible years that this bike was made.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 10, 2013)

fordsnake said:


> Thanks so much...that image was taken for the RatRodBikeBuildOff contest that's currently going on. Here's a few more images of Remix.




Carlton that bike is just flat bad ass!!! Your photography is outstanding as well. Good luck in the build off. V/r Shawn


----------



## slick (Aug 10, 2013)

I have to agree Carlton. That bike is badass. Totally steam punk. Killer man. Hope you win the buildoff. I voted for you. Havn't been on that site for awhile but your bike got me back over there to vote at least.


----------



## fordsnake (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate the thumbs up.


----------



## michaelk (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## michaelk (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## DonChristie (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice ride today and brought my camera. I felt like such a geek!


----------



## Iverider (Aug 11, 2013)

[h=2]Definition of _GEEK_[/h]1
*:* a carnival performer often billed as a wild man whose act usually includes biting the head off a live chicken or snake 

2
*:* a person often of an intellectual bent who is disliked 

3
*:* an enthusiast or expert especially in a technological field or activity <computer _geek_> 

*I think you fall under "Bike Geek!"*

Nice photos. I like the one in color especially! Has a vintage feel without that nastigram burnt photo filter look!


----------



## babyjesus (Aug 11, 2013)

michaelk said:


>




Wow those are some nice parts on the orange bike you got there!  Love the chainwheels.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 12, 2013)

getting some great shots on this thread!
here's another one from the San Francisco ride a couple weeks ago...


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 13, 2013)

★          ★


----------



## Iverider (Aug 19, 2013)

Noch ein!


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 20, 2013)

^^ Thats a good one. I like the 3 different eras captured here, old dirt road, roached out bike and modern graffiti!


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## OldRider (Aug 20, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> Noch ein!




Du sprochst Deutsch? Ich kann auch Deutsch sprochen aber nicht sehr gut. Ich habe all so viel vergessen


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 20, 2013)

OldRider said:


> Du sprochst Deutsch? Ich kann auch Deutsch sprochen aber nicht sehr gut. Ich habe all so viel vergessen




keiner mag einen Angeber Neil


----------



## OldRider (Aug 20, 2013)

Scott.....not being a showoff at all. So seldom do I run across anyone that speaks German.......its always such a pleasure and a treat when I do find someone that knows it that I can't resist saying a few words


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 20, 2013)

OldRider said:


> Scott.....not being a showoff at all. So seldom do I run across anyone that speaks German.......its always such a pleasure and a treat when I do find someone that knows it that I can't resist saying a few words




just giving you a hard time.


----------



## OldRider (Aug 20, 2013)

Whew!!  That's a relief


----------



## Lipstick-n-Wrenches (Aug 20, 2013)

Some of my pictures of old bicycles.....


----------



## Lipstick-n-Wrenches (Aug 20, 2013)

Some more......


----------



## Lipstick-n-Wrenches (Aug 20, 2013)

A couple more....


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 21, 2013)

Wow,some great pics here ! I am still a pic rookie.I am working on it,but need a ton more practice.


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Iverider (Aug 22, 2013)

I have to say, I like what you did with this bike being that it's a RRB Build off bike. Looks of the period for sure and the chainring is gorgeous!! Not a huge fan of the rear lantern, but that's only a matter of preference. Nicely done, and nice pics too! Keep 'em comin' everyone!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 22, 2013)

Lipstick-n-Wrenches said:


> Some more......




I vote for the CT pic--its awesome! V/r Shawn


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Aug 22, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> I have to say, I like what you did with this bike being that it's a RRB Build off bike. Looks of the period for sure and the chainring is gorgeous!! Not a huge fan of the rear lantern, but that's only a matter of preference. Nicely done, and nice pics too! Keep 'em comin' everyone!




Thank you, it means a lot coming from someone who knows so much about the era. The chainring was certainly an effort but it was worth it.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 24, 2013)

Friday morning commute. The hustle and bustle of traffic is...non-existent!


----------



## ABC Services (Sep 2, 2013)

*Camera recommendations.*

Im looking to buy a decent camera without spending too much. What would be a good choice. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks Brian


----------



## Iverider (Sep 2, 2013)

What's your budget? The photo above was taken with my iPhone. Normally I use a Canon 7d with canon 24-70L or tokina 11-16 2.8. I have about $4,500 in my kit, but you can get decent photos for much less. Most of what you get for more $$$ is crisper images with less chroma shift and better low light performance. A friend of mine takes reall great pics with a canon out of their g series point and shoots. Apparently they have decent manual control features but aren't as steep a learning curve. If you're already familiar with slr functions the canon 60d has the same sensor as the 7d but is less costly. The burst rate isn't quite as high but that's not that important unless you're shooting fast motion.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 2, 2013)

ABC Services said:


> Im looking to buy a decent camera without spending too much. What would be a good choice. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks Brian




I bought one of these about 2 years ago and I am very happy with it. 

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-DMC...&qid=1378149323&sr=8-1&keywords=lumix+dmc+lx5


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 2, 2013)

ABC Services said:


> Im looking to buy a decent camera without spending too much. What would be a good choice. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks Brian




the hottest thing going right now are the Olympus Pens. I bought the E-PL2. under $200 on ebay and works great. I also have a bunch of big Canon stuff, and 2.8 lenses, but you don't need that to go out and play around.


----------



## Iverider (Sep 2, 2013)

I usually end up using my cell phone camera due toit's convenience. I'm interested in the 40mp Nokia that just came out.


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 2, 2013)

ABC Services said:


> Im looking to buy a decent camera without spending too much. What would be a good choice. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks Brian




This is an open ended question...what is your skill level? How will you shoot? By this I mean stand and shoot as demonstrated by some of the great posed images or do you prefer action shots while riding? What is your skill level? How will the pics be viewed? For example, internet or print...and if printed, how big is a determining factor...What is your budget? and finally, what is your skill level? 
Did you notice that "skill level" came up more than once...
The reason I ask is that I have a flickr site with a couple of thousand pics, mostly of bikes and rides. I have had over 300,000 page views and the majority of pics were shot with a 10mp Canon point and shoot with image stabilization. Some of these images have been printed in magazines (small images) and used on TV. I am not trying to brag but make a point about the quality of camera, the importancemega pixelsxels and intended use...that said, I have been shooting for over 30years and understand how to shoot in manual mode as well as auto. I have a full Canon setup I use when I am trying to capture something I think will be important, in low light or action but in the end, I have shot most of the posted images with the point and shoot (granted it was a $400 P/S) and have a lot more fun shooting with the smaller, easier to handle camera.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 5, 2013)

*From the Shelby archives .....*

Who likes a good rack shot ?? Taken with my iPhone .....


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 5, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Who likes a good rack shot ?? Taken with my iPhone .....




as you know from our rides, I for one can always appreciate a nice rack!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 5, 2013)

Machine Age Victim said:


>




that's a nice well lit shot!
if only the DOF was a little bigger so that front lever was in focus...


----------



## slick (Sep 7, 2013)

I did a ride on Angel Island which is in the middle of the San Francisco bay. Took the ferry over and rode with 25 other vintage bikes. Here are a couple of pictures of my Hawthorne BMX i built for rides like this. It has Elgin air cooled hubs front and rear, aluminum araya rims, stainless spokes, and an Evel Knievel seat. It's one of my favorite bikes to thrash on. I don't worry about fenders or chips and scratches since it's not original paint. These shots are of an old military installation that has been out of service for the pasty 50 years or so.



 

 

 

 

 

 


And one more looking out at the Golden Gate Bridge.


----------



## kingsilver (Sep 13, 2013)

*Give it your best shot*


----------



## Kenneth88 (Sep 14, 2013)

*Chevy\Chevrolet*

hello............. i m heppy to be here


----------



## OldRider (Sep 14, 2013)

A little photo trickery from a nice ride this morning.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 16, 2013)

The Big A! Not a great time to be a fan, but sure is a nice back drop!


----------



## kingsilver (Sep 30, 2013)

*Give it your best shot*


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 30, 2013)

NICE!!! 



kingsilver said:


>


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 30, 2013)

already posted this one, but thought it might go here too.


----------



## kingsilver (Sep 30, 2013)

*Give it your best shot*


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 5, 2013)

*'37 Fleetwood Supreme*

A nice day for pictures...


----------



## slick (Oct 5, 2013)

Oldbikes said:


> A nice day for pictures...
> 
> 
> View attachment 116735




GOD I love this Huffman. It's the only one i would ever own. Yes the Huffman clan can qoute me on that... 

Love that mint green color. Great shot too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 5, 2013)

Chris, back away from the computer.........


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 6, 2013)

Oldbikes said:


> A nice day for pictures...
> 
> 
> View attachment 116735




Wow - a beautiful photo of a beautiful bike - good for you man.


----------



## carlitos60 (Oct 6, 2013)

*Pics of My Weekend Run!!!!!*

A Few Spots Around San Juan, PR!!!!

#1 Shows the 1st Puerto Rican World Boxing Champ and The 1st Sports Stadium!!!

#2 I Titled "Against The Elements"!  2 Rusting Art Pieces!!!!!

Enjoy Them!


----------



## Crazy8 (Oct 6, 2013)

First photos I ever took of my first find 3 months ago.


----------



## GenuineRides (Oct 6, 2013)

*camera brand/style*

"Im looking to buy a decent camera without spending too much. What would be a good choice. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks Brian"

I have used a Lumix G series GF2 compact digital slr with great results and versatility for the last year.  The quality is top notch, lens options awesome yet affordable.  You can get into a decent new setup for $400-600, maybe $800 with some lens choices which will perform extremely well.  Used pieces on ebay can get you setup for much less than $500.  Lumix is made by Panasonic who collaborates with one of the best brands Leica on many of their new products.  In fact Panasonic makes some lens for Leica.

GenuineRides


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 10, 2013)

great patina!


----------



## fattommy (Oct 12, 2013)

fat tire trader said:


> Yesterday, delivering a 1934 Columbia catalog to the post office.




Number 5 ALIVE.......


----------



## tailhole (Oct 15, 2013)

*seasonal shot*

Here's a shot I took last week on my commute.  There is a long stretch of these vines and they look really nice this time of year.  
My old rat '46 DX daily rider.


----------



## prewarkid (Oct 15, 2013)

My 36 Robin




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## prewarkid (Oct 15, 2013)

37 loaded 

Motorbike.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## mike j (Oct 15, 2013)

Nice bikes & great shots. Vines do look great this time of year. Hoping my girl looks that good one day. Was saving this for halloween, but think I'll get out the jumper cables early.


----------



## tailhole (Oct 15, 2013)

mike j said:


> Nice bikes & great shots. Vines do look great this time of year. Hoping my girl looks that good one day. Was saving this for halloween, but think I'll get out the jumper cables early.




Great shot, great bike!


----------



## kingsilver (Oct 15, 2013)

*Give it your best shot*


----------



## tailhole (Oct 15, 2013)

kingsilver said:


>




WOW!!  That is an impressive ride!


----------



## catfish (Oct 22, 2013)

Iver Johnson


----------



## catfish (Oct 22, 2013)

Westfield with Dashboard


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 22, 2013)

We'll add this pretty fall shot. 
Darcie/Nick


----------



## mike j (Oct 22, 2013)

That photo keeps on getting better!


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 30, 2013)

*Wingbar*


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 30, 2013)

*Motorbike*


----------



## Iverider (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## ohdeebee (Nov 2, 2013)

Same background, different bike. Love the lines on this thing!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 2, 2013)

ohdeebee said:


> Same background, different bike. Love the lines on this thing!




Nicely executed! oh and obviously a superb bicycle!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 5, 2013)

"Hey Take a picture of my bike for me!"





...so of course I did!


----------



## mike j (Nov 5, 2013)

A couple of great bikes. Backgrounds are fantastic. The pealing siding with the B&W is classic. Like the tank induction system also, against that sky blue, looks like it's ready for take off.


----------



## squeedals (Nov 5, 2013)

Ok then.......here are 3...........


----------



## Bowman (Nov 5, 2013)

Well here is a picture of a bike a built resently


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 5, 2013)

*My 1938 elgin hot rod ---*




Thais is a pic of my 1938 Elgin hot rod ...dirty from riding on the John Wayne Trail between Snoqualmie Falls and Carnation Washington .  

                                       Gary Johnson 
                                       SKIDKINGS VBC 
                                       TACOMA,WA


----------



## Fltwd57 (Nov 5, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> "Hey Take a picture of my bike for me!"
> 
> ...so of course I did!





Thank you Scott! Your photography is awesome!


----------



## Iverider (Nov 5, 2013)

Finally replaced my two broken rear spokes. I think I've finally got the wheels where I think they won't move much tension-wise. While they were in the stand...I attacked them with...a sharpie!!!!!! D'OH! It looks good (in my opinion) from about 10 feet away, but you can tell up close. Nice thing is, it rubs off with alcohol.


----------



## mike j (Nov 5, 2013)

Now THAT is a real nice shot, a lot of movement & color. Spectacular!


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## spoker (Nov 6, 2013)

very tastful,you show VERY good promise for great creations to follow


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 6, 2013)

alw said:


>



hmm... suspiciously similar... have you been in my back yard?


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 7, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> hmm... suspiciously similar... have you been in my back yard?




Ha! Great minds I guess


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 7, 2013)

spoker said:


> very tastful,you show VERY good promise for great creations to follow




thanks, spoker!


----------



## mike j (Nov 7, 2013)

*Bikes & Buddha*

Couples meditation


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 11, 2013)

busy day at the beach!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 12, 2013)

*A couple of my shots from last weekend*


----------



## ccmerz (Nov 12, 2013)

*Road racer*





1939 CCM Road racer, 100% original in fading light.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 12, 2013)

ccmerz said:


> View attachment 122869
> 
> 1939 CCM Road racer, 100% original in fading light.




nice shot!


----------



## Iverider (Nov 12, 2013)

ccmerz said:


> View attachment 122869
> 
> 1939 CCM Road racer, 100% original in fading light.




Beautiful photo. Also, that bike has INCREDIBLE balance!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 17, 2013)

needs more patina!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 17, 2013)

Outstanding in her field...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 18, 2013)

*Hey Scott ....*

did you run into U2 while you were out there on your photo shoot .... I like it


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Dec 14, 2013)

good looking bike pics


----------



## ccmerz (Dec 25, 2013)

Christmas day in the frozen north  1 9  3 6  custom built Flyte


----------



## ccmerz (Dec 25, 2013)

1 9 3 8  Custom built Cafe Racer


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Dec 25, 2013)

CC, _that bike_, and your photos have put a spell on me :eek:

Unbelievable ~

pap
.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 7, 2014)

sadly I had the headlight off so John could copy the bracket, but otherwise a decent shot I think.


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Jan 19, 2014)

*My First Shot*

Took her out for the First ride. While the rest of the country id freezing it was 80 at the beach in San Diego the last couple days...


----------



## videoranger (Jan 20, 2014)

Summer day in the back yard when everything is green.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 20, 2014)

getting some really good shots! those Flytes are awsome!
so, are you getting tired of looking at my bike? I can't help it, it's what I ride! if you want something different, send me your bike and I'll ride it around and we'll see what happens.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 23, 2014)

alw said:


>




Nice basket


----------



## ChicagoFlash (Jan 23, 2014)

MOTOmike said:


> For my 1st ride on this bike, my wife, daughter (almost 4) and I went on the "Ride the Drive" bike ride in Chicago, IL over Memorial Day weekend (on this ride the City temporarily closes down a portion of Lake Shore Drive and lets the bikes take over).  Towards the end of the ride, we took a little detour towards Adler Planetarium, where you get some of the best views of the city.  Here is my best shot of my mid 1920's Great Western Manufacturing built frame motorbike.
> 
> Mike




Love your shot Mike -  Cool Bike and Chicago Skyline


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 23, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Nice basket




...et tu, Miguel?...et tu?


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 24, 2014)

*The places*

that I have been on a bike interest me more than the bikes themselves. Here are a couple recent ones. Love this thread!
Denver




North Carolina


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 24, 2014)

*Bike*

Luxury Liner


----------



## tailhole (Jan 24, 2014)

*1936 Schwinn Tall*


----------



## mike j (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice shot, it makes you want more. Love those wrenches!


----------



## cl222 (Feb 5, 2014)

I got some correct bars for my master.


----------



## Iverider (Feb 5, 2014)

Looks good! Quite a drop. Dig the fork mounted lamp too. Where were the photos taken? Cool wall in the background.


----------



## cl222 (Feb 5, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Looks good! Quite a drop. Dig the fork mounted lamp too. Where were the photos taken? Cool wall in the background.




It is quite the drop but somehow its comfortable for me... The frames just got that perfect fit. And I am fortunate to live in an old house that makes a good background for pictures.


----------



## Cam (Feb 6, 2014)

*1955 Huffy Customliner*

This is my 1955 Huffy Customliner I restored. I just love this picture, it captures the soul of the bike the head badge, and the candy apple red/ white paint just pop with the shiny chrome. Love it!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 7, 2014)

Let's just call her "Patina"!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 7, 2014)

Hot Rod Huffman
(I'm really liking this wall!)


----------



## C.B. Canga (Feb 7, 2014)

*My 1962 Rollfast*

My 1962 Rollfast.... I love to ride my bike to this place.


----------



## eddie bravo (Feb 7, 2014)

1949 Schwinn





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie bravo (Feb 7, 2014)

Random garden art


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 7, 2014)

Love the art, Eddie!


----------



## cl222 (Feb 7, 2014)

I was messing around with this picture and this it how it came out.


----------



## rcole45 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Today at the beach*


----------



## kingsilver (Feb 7, 2014)

*1936 silver king m1*


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## tailhole (Feb 12, 2014)

*1936 Schwinn Tall*

Took this yesterday on my ride home, it was cold and cloudy.


----------



## tailhole (Feb 15, 2014)

*1934 Schwinn tall*

and this one today at the same spot


----------



## mike j (Feb 15, 2014)

*Another day in paradise*

Train station, northern New Jersey 3 PM today, it don't get much better n' this.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 15, 2014)

*hit me with your best shots*

a few more best shots on this 80 degree sunny february day in so.cal.


----------



## tailhole (Feb 16, 2014)

*65 degrees today.*

It was a nice taste of spring, but it's only February


----------



## rcole45 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Todays ride*

Mid 70s, a nice winter day, even by SoCa standards.


----------



## Iverider (Feb 16, 2014)

rcole45 said:


> Mid 70s, a nice winter day, even by SoCa standards.View attachment 137821




I like the bike the scenery and the composition of the shot, which is the main thing in this thread!!!. Well done!


----------



## rcole45 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Todays ride*

Thanks for the complements Brian,I appreciate that coming from a photographer. I am still trying to get use to digital after years of film, I am surprised to see what I get when they come up on screen. Thanks to Scott , this thread is giving me a goal to improve. See if I can improve on this tomorrow.


----------



## ssc (Feb 17, 2014)

It was a nice day at the beach. Took a few pictures of my 1938 Schwinn.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## tailhole (Feb 17, 2014)

ssc said:


> It was a nice day at the beach. Took a few pictures of my 1938 Schwinn.
> 
> Cheers, Steve
> View attachment 138007View attachment 138008View attachment 138009




Nice!  AND welcome to the CABE.


----------



## rcole45 (Feb 17, 2014)

*1927 schwinn*

Nice weather at the beach again today


----------



## rcole45 (Feb 19, 2014)

*1927 schwinn downtown*

On my ride downtown for lunch


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 19, 2014)

*Cool tools*

Show off your tools.


----------



## mike j (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice wrench, this may be bordering on an epidemic.


----------



## tailhole (Feb 21, 2014)

Ha!  Never know when you might need a wrench....



This was today in the middle of a pretty good run down the river path, into the industrial neighborhoods and back through the residential streets into the city.  Fun day.


----------



## mike j (Feb 22, 2014)

*Oh no, it's spreading to the girls !*

... or who might need one.


----------



## catfish (Feb 22, 2014)

...........................................


----------



## DirtNerd (Feb 22, 2014)

Felt good to stretch the legs today after the cold snap. 







Sent from my garage


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 26, 2014)

*latest pics*

I went for a ride yesterday at Mile Square Park and finally got some pics I felt were worth posting.


----------



## rubblequeen (Feb 28, 2014)

*Schwinn & a Gator*





I,ve no idea if this will work if not use your imagination as here is my Schwinn with an alligator admiring it.  Celebration, Florida.  He moved down to the bank and it was meant to be another pic that appeared.  Oh well....


----------



## bricycle (Feb 28, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> Let's just call her "Patina"!




...sorry Scott,....but that has to be the ugly duckling of hornlamps....?


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 1, 2014)

My first entry:


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Mar 2, 2014)

*March 1 Evening ride...*

out to the Coyote Hills Regional Park in the S.F. Bay Area. Still needing water in the marshes...


----------



## rcole45 (Mar 2, 2014)

*photos*

After the coasters ride today, Scott let me borrow his photo studio.


----------



## jacdan98 (Mar 2, 2014)

View attachment 140518 "I'd rather be Klunking"
Looking for a Autocycle front drum brake setup


----------



## oldy57 (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 2, 2014)

Gee Ron, those bikes look familiar...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## rcole45 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Photos*

You are right Scott, they do look familiar, wonder how that happened?.  LOL.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

*best bike*

My mom calls em "Age spots" Patina is good.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 7, 2014)

*backdrop*

I have seen this spot in NP as a cool old place to admire my bike.


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 7, 2014)

prewar CWC hang tank bicycle. Photographed a few days ago


----------



## vw00794 (Mar 7, 2014)

Me  with  my 1909 Racycle.


----------



## mike j (Mar 8, 2014)

Great bike, great shot, now that's a sprocket !


----------



## RandomParts (Mar 8, 2014)

Riding through Huntington Beach


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2014)

THE STIG said:


>





Very nice


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 8, 2014)

BEDAZZLE,


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## RJWess (Mar 8, 2014)

Elgin Sweetness


----------



## rcole45 (Mar 8, 2014)

*27 schwinn*



 today, on my ride downtown for lunch


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 23, 2014)

*Down on the tracks...*

I went out to take some nice pictures of this bike to put it up for sale but now I'm not sure I want to part with it.


----------



## rcole45 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Sunday ride*

Cool and overcast, still a nice day for a ride


----------



## RJWess (Mar 23, 2014)

I went out to take some nice pictures of this bike to put it up for sale but now I'm not sure I want to part with it. 


Bikewhorder Awesome Pictures!!!! Love the location, really nice.


----------



## ReVo (Apr 5, 2014)

Beautiful day for a ride... Could be about 10 degrees warmer, but for early April in Michigan I won't complain!





~Ron~


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 5, 2014)

Great stuff everyone!
it was called to my attention a few weeks ago that maybe the original purpose of the thread needed to be re-stated. I've waited a bit so it wouldn't be readily apparent who the other member was referring to, so no one take offense, don't think it's you, just clarifying.
I also thought I might give a quickie photo course to help some of you along.
first point, everyone's good at something, (it may not be photography) and everyone can be better at anything if they want to be!
so the aim of this thread:
I wanted, your best photos of bikes and bike related subject matter. can be anything, maybe your dog sitting on the floor as you work on your bike, or photos from a ride, or your bike.
I didn't want crappy photos of your best bike! take a minute, think it out, and get a great shot. I'll post a few rules to help you along. most new cameras are good enough to get great photos with a little care.
I most definitely wanted you guys to go out and try new things, learn new skills, and get great shots of your rides!
and finally it's my opinion that if you have such a passion about old bikes, and you want to participate on a forum like this, photographs are essential, and good photographs are better.

this photo was taken with my $200.00 point and shoot, so no excuses like "My camera sucks and I can't get good photos!"


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 5, 2014)

Ok, here we go!

1. learn how your camera works. if you can find this site, you can find the instruction manual for your camera. it's either in that drawer you throw everything you know you shouldn't throw away but don't know where to put. if it's not there, try Google.

2. if you don't have one already download a good photo editing program. I use a program called GIMP. it's free and very good. you can find versions for Windows Mac and Linux here: gimp.org

3. learn how files on your computer work. always make a copy that you can work with so your original files don't get screwed up. this is crucial! back up your photos! you'll thank yourself later, and your kids will thank you if you don't lose that part of their childhood!

4. with Digital Cameras, film is cheap! take a bunch and sort through them and then try some more! practice makes perfect!

5. life is short and so are people's memories, shoot everything, take your camera everywhere! again, your kids will thank you later.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 5, 2014)

how about some examples?

one of the most annoying mistakes people make is clipping off the ends of the tires! frame your photos with a little room around everything you want in the photo, you can cut it off later.






unless you really want it there, most things do not look good in the exact center of the photo set them off a bit





the "Rule Of Thirds" always works...always. here's how it goes. divide your photo into thirds, make imaginary lines going top to bottom and side to side. points of interest go on the lines. the strongest points of a photo are where these lines meet. if you are shooting people, eyes go on the lines if you're close enough to see them, if not it's the head. also with people if possible show relation. eyes on one line, what they're looking at on the opposite line. double bonus point score if you can get eyes and subject on the cross points like this.





here are a few examples


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 5, 2014)

line and form.
in every photograph there is a main line. it is decided upon by the creator of the image. be careful when deciding. while it's your choice that doesn't mean you can't get it wrong.
unless you shoot a Hasselblad, your image isn't square, it's rectangular. subjects, or points of interest in your image have a line or lines that are either horizontal or vertical (or mostly horizontal, or mostly vertical) this line determines which way the camera goes. notice on the shot of the head tube the car in the background is on a tilt? too bad the line is the head tube and everything else is sacrificed for that line. also, like the rule of not putting everything in the exact center of the shot, angles can give more context to a photo. the head tube is only mostly vertical, I tilted a bit because people expect a bit of tilt in a bike.
examples.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 5, 2014)

more line and form.

sometimes the line IS the horizon line. every photo can and should tell a bit of a short story. if the horizon line is the line, the story can be about getting there. and how do you get to a straight line? by using a triangle of course. the horizon line moves the direction of the bikes toward the lifeguard tower. the bikes are on the path that will also meet there. the short story is about the bikes going to the beach at sunset. also notice that the point of the triangle marked by the shack is on the convergence of two Rule Of Thirds lines?
if you use a triangle in your composition, always remember things always travel into the photo. if these bikes were headed the other way it would give the impression they were leaving the photo instead of entering it.




remember the shot of Bernard? notice the triangle made using his arms to his body. his eye is at the uppermost point of the triangle and everything in the photo leads to that point.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 5, 2014)

some recap.

find the line and or triangle.
not every photo is art, but every photo can be taken well.




here's a tricky one. what's the line and what story does it tell?





people always look into the photo, never out!








no one ever goes smack dab in the middle!!!





always try to show your subject, and his relationship to what's around him. in technical terms Frank is the subject, the bike he's going to photograph is the object. so always look for the subject object relationship.





DON'T CLIP OFF THE EDGES OF THE TIRES!!!


----------



## RandomParts (Apr 6, 2014)

That is great advice.  The one thing that I would add is to always consider the light source in relation to the subject of the photo.


----------



## rcole45 (Apr 6, 2014)

*Martys Colson*

Todays photo from THE TRASH BIN STUDIO


----------



## Iverider (Apr 7, 2014)

Good Morrow!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 7, 2014)

an UN-intentional self portrait.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice work everyone! And good job with the photography lesson Scott!  I haven't had much time to shoot bikes lately, but here's a recent one illustrating the use of "depth of field" when you want to isolate the subject from a not-so-attractive background.  Also, good time of evening for lighting.... "the golden hour". Not claiming this is a great photo since I took it for the purpose of selling the bike, but it does illustrate what I mentioned.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice one Dave!

another one of Marty's Colson.


----------



## TexasDart (Apr 8, 2014)

Here's mine after the maiden voyage...era correct house and glider..


----------



## Iverider (Apr 11, 2014)

Shot up the Raleigh before it went home with it's new owner.



1965 Raleigh by VW Sightings, on Flickr



1965 Raleigh by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dave Stromberger (Apr 18, 2014)

One of my Flying Merkel... before I clean it up. Take in the field across the street from my house.


----------



## RandomParts (Apr 29, 2014)

*Bikes in their Natural Habitat*





Riding to the Local Baseball Field


----------



## bricycle (Apr 29, 2014)

Dave Stromberger said:


> One of my Flying Merkel... before I clean it up. Take in the field across the street from my house.
> 
> View attachment 147367




Very nice Dave.... Bike AND photo!!!!


----------



## highwheelerboy25 (Apr 30, 2014)

my 1940 Bare Metal Colson Snaptank


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 30, 2014)

*1946 autocycle*

1946 B6 Autocycle


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 30, 2014)

*pantera roja*

Schwinn panther red kitty


----------



## pedal_junky (May 1, 2014)

*'37 Roadmaster*

Spring time in NC.


----------



## tDuctape (May 1, 2014)

Vision:


----------



## tDuctape (May 1, 2014)

I always liked this one:





A few others. My wife is always patient and kind enough to let me photo her on my bikes:


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 5, 2014)

Huffys...


----------



## militarymonark (May 5, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (May 5, 2014)

more of the Huffys


----------



## rcole45 (May 5, 2014)

*Huffys*

Funny thing I have some photos of Huffys also.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 6, 2014)

ok, here's a weird one. I really wanted this photo to come out well, but then it has this strange optical illusion. if you look at the rear wheel area on the black bike it almost looks like it's strangely disproportionate. I don't know why, but it just looks weird.


----------



## pedal_junky (May 11, 2014)

Different layers of color cleaning paint from a wheel.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 31, 2014)

*Super Streamline*

Thankfully I'm a lazy SOB so yard work takes a low priority--and dandelions grow! V/r Shawn


----------



## jacdan98 (May 31, 2014)

View attachment 153542....

*led zeppelin*


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 31, 2014)

Wow Freqman1 !Those pictures are so bright and sharp,they almost look 3-D !!


----------



## tommydale1950 (May 31, 2014)

*Early Mead*

One of my Favorites


----------



## tommydale1950 (May 31, 2014)

*Fresh From The Barn Colson*

Picture Of Fresh Barn Find Colson...


----------



## Oldnut (May 31, 2014)

rcole45 said:


> Funny thing I have some photos of Huffys also.View attachment 149958




Wow really like the creme and black 41 really nice combo


----------



## eddie bravo (May 31, 2014)

Not a photographer, but i love to take pictures of my bikes.
IJ i got here on the Cabe, finally out of the box 







Typos curtesy of iPhone


----------



## Mungthetard (Jun 3, 2014)

..............View attachment 153882


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 3, 2014)

waterfall and hextube.lousy iphone pic,but great backdrop.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 8, 2014)

...........


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 9, 2014)

did an engagement shoot recently and stuck my bike in the mix on a couple.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 10, 2014)

Mungthetard said:


> ..............View attachment 153882




Hey loop....rotated the bike for ya. Looks nice, just needs the oceanfront backdrop to make it even pop more.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jun 10, 2014)

Found an old furniture factory for a nice back drop.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 10, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> did an engagement shoot recently and stuck my bike in the mix on a couple.




very nice,,,


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jun 10, 2014)

*?*


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 15, 2014)

Late for a date


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 20, 2014)

*1961 Schwinn Panther III*

A shot of my newly acquired '61 Schwinn Panther III.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 21, 2014)

*WW2 Submarine*

Picture deleted, updated a few rows down with full image.


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Jun 21, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> USS Cobia and 1937 Robin



Love this photo! Did you photoshop the bicycle onto the original photo?


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 21, 2014)

Hubs-n-Spokes said:


> Love this photo! Did you photoshop the bicycle onto the original photo?




Thanks,  no photoshop, just a filter on original photo to give folder paper appearance. It was foggy late evening yesterday so I took the opportunity to capture it.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 21, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> USS Cobia and 1937 Robin




Great shot!


----------



## cl222 (Jun 21, 2014)

With my Master


----------



## rcole45 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Thursdays ride*

Nice day at the beach


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 21, 2014)

This is the full image I wanted to  load earlier,  I learned today that you cannot edit a post after it's 2 hours old.  Sorry about the bump , maybe a moderator can switch the pics out.
Be cool ya'all.


----------



## mike j (Jun 21, 2014)

You managed to step back & capture a moment of time. Framing, composition, spot on, incredible shot.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 21, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> This is the full image I wanted to  load earlier,  I learned today that you cannot edit a post after it's 2 hours old.  Sorry about the bump , maybe a moderator can switch the pics out.
> Be cool ya'all.




 This picture is nothing short of fabulous!
 Fantastic, Ivo!
 And this Bike doesn't even have a Babe associated with it.


----------



## Iverider (Jun 21, 2014)

You may have a future as a western union delivery guy! Nice shot and treatment. 



cl222 said:


> With my Master


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jun 23, 2014)

*"Old Blue"*

"Old Blue" B.F. Goodrich (Summer 2013)


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Jun 23, 2014)

I call this "Give TANKS with a grateful heart"!! 

Jim.


----------



## mike j (Jun 23, 2014)

Yah Mon, "Give tanks n' praises", the honorable, Bob Marley


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 24, 2014)

island schwinn said:


> waterfall and hextube.lousy iphone pic,but great backdrop.




Awesome photo and awesome bike. You should be proud Islandschwinn.


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Copper40 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Here's Hubby's Stingray collection*


----------



## Copper40 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Bikes in garage and living room*


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 7, 2014)

Copper40 said:


> View attachment 159288View attachment 159289View attachment 159290




Hey Copper40, some nice bikes in there! did you look at this thread from the beginning? this is kinda a thread more about photography than bikes. there are tips on page 1 on how to get better photos.
please keep posting photos of you and your husbands bikes on the forum, but save this thread for the more artistic stuff!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 7, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> Hey Copper40, some nice bikes in there! did you look at this thread from the beginning? this is kinda a thread more about photography than bikes. there are tips on page 1 on how to get better photos.
> please keep posting photos of you and your husbands bikes on the forum, but save this thread for the more artistic stuff!




Well you know art is a subjective thing, I kind of like the composition of the "Blue Murray" shot.  It gives me a powerful emotion when I look at it. Its full of longing and despair, and the promise of what will never be.


----------



## Copper40 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Aww, Thanks for that.*



bikewhorder said:


> Well you know art is a subjective thing, I kind of like the composition of the "Blue Murray" shot.  It gives me a powerful emotion when I look at it. Its full of longing and despair, and the promise of what will never be.





Aww, thanks for that I'll try to get more better shots at another time.  it is raining here and didn't want to take them out and get them wet. :o


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 7, 2014)

Copper40 said:


> Aww, thanks for that I'll try to get more better shots at another time.  it is raining here and didn't want to take them out and get them wet. :o




Can't wait! that's a killer lineup of Muscle bikes there! look through this thread, there's some great old bike shots in here.

@ bikewhorder...
where are your new artistic interpretations?


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 7, 2014)

35mph down through the esses,,


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 7, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


>




 A certain Joe Cocker song comes to mind.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 7, 2014)

cyclingday said:


> A certain Joe Cocker song comes to mind.




this one? 

[video=youtube_share;wlDmslyGmGI]http://youtu.be/wlDmslyGmGI[/video]


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 7, 2014)

*Here's a couple*


----------



## Iverider (Jul 8, 2014)

Nice work RobertRiley!


----------



## pedal_junky (Jul 8, 2014)

*l love the Morrow script.*




'34 Elgin Falcon/Blackhawk


----------



## pedal_junky (Jul 8, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> View attachment 159333View attachment 159334View attachment 159335View attachment 159336




Wow, very nice.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 8, 2014)

*Thanks guys...two more pics*


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 9, 2014)

*Runners Up????*



Dad with the Kids!!!!


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 9, 2014)

*Scott*

I love the shadow shot! So cool!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 9, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> I love the shadow shot! So cool!




Thank you! being SUmmer the sun was still rather high after the ride and we wanted to get some photos of the two bikes that don't make it out too much, but the overhead sun was being difficult so we had to find a way to work with it.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 10, 2014)

Obi- nice shots


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 10, 2014)

*Great!*

Great Shots Guys!!!!
Most of You Should Get Into Photography!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 10, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> Obi- nice shots



Thanks


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 10, 2014)

Heavy Censorship in above edited post, Wow!


----------



## TexasDart (Jul 10, 2014)

*Patriotic Picture*

Here's a picture I took on the 4th of July on my Front Porch.  59 Deluxe Hornet...with a few custom touches.


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 11, 2014)

*Because Truth Hurts!!!!*



Balloontyre said:


> Heavy Censorship in above edited post, Wow!




*Because Truth Hurts!!!!*


----------



## NICKY (Jul 13, 2014)

another one back on the road,




and one for you Carlitos60 ,


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 13, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> View attachment 159333View attachment 159334View attachment 159335View attachment 159336




I'm also digging this small series. really like the odd depth of field you've achieved. simple setup but very effective!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 13, 2014)

pedal_junky said:


> View attachment 159346
> '34 Elgin Falcon/Blackhawk




this one's cool, might make a really cool black and white, or maybe sepia.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 13, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


>




kinda digging this one, not sure about the weird color filter, and maybe a rectangular crop but the idea is great.


----------



## NICKY (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## G Lewis (Jul 14, 2014)

*Pic's of Dunelt getting ready for the Prom,*

Finally got around to my Roadster built by Phillips in 1950  all original paint cond is awesome.                                                 
G Lewis


----------



## vuniw (Jul 23, 2014)

*Racycle and 1910 Knox*

Fast looking bicycle with a fast looking car.


----------



## mike j (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice combo !


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 23, 2014)

The two bikes lighting kinda reminds me of a model railroad


----------



## bricycle (Jul 23, 2014)

LOVE the horn!!!!!!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 23, 2014)

*Best shot so far*

I may have had some bike shots I was proud of in the past but this photo took me about 20 attempts without success, trying to catch the light just right so I could share this great makers mark and patent date on the block chain master link.


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 23, 2014)

*leave me in the car eh ........*


----------



## mike j (Jul 23, 2014)

Jesse McCauley said:


> I may have had some bike shots I was proud of in the past but this photo took me about 20 attempts without success, trying to catch the light just right so I could share this great makers mark and patent date on the block chain master link.



 Real nice shot, a nice piece of history


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 23, 2014)

THE STIG said:


>




HOLY GOD!!!>>>>LOL<<<<My wife and I were rolling on the floor on this one!!!


----------



## mike j (Jul 23, 2014)

I always liked that window


----------



## vuniw (Jul 23, 2014)

Worth the effort on that master link! Great shot!


----------



## needcoffee (Jul 25, 2014)

*Rack Pic*

Pic of my Murray Rack. I used the flash to light up the reflectors.


----------



## cl222 (Jul 25, 2014)

I added that ugly box down by the BB for tools+water when I went on a long ride. Just something I made up quickly and then forgot to take off for the picture.
Also I'm looking for some correct fenders If anyone has any they are willing to sell PM with price and pictures please.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 25, 2014)

looking good guys! great shots!
I'm digging the self portraits cl222, the bike looks great, I kinda like your box, kinda like someone would have made back in the day.
keep up the good work guys!


----------



## willswares1220 (Jul 25, 2014)

One of my "highwheels"  ~  1887  ~  56" Columbia Expert  ~

                            >  THE BIG RED  <


----------



## eddie bravo (Jul 26, 2014)

COLSON - Top of the world !!














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie bravo (Jul 26, 2014)

Just for kick, i stopped on the train tracks 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jul 26, 2014)

Here are a few shots of my girls.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 27, 2014)

really really like this one! great shot!


eddie bravo said:


> COLSON - Top of the world !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 27, 2014)

great shot! really lends itself nicely to the sepia tone look!


Bicycle Belle said:


> Here are a few shots of my girls.


----------



## rcole45 (Jul 28, 2014)

*After dinner cruise*

Frisco


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 28, 2014)

*Aero*

I kinda like how this one came out. V/r Shawn


----------



## mike j (Jul 28, 2014)

Great shots... on both of those red tired beauties.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 28, 2014)

*What can I say....*



Freqman1 said:


> I kinda like how this one came out. V/r Shawn




A whole lot I guess, but this bike Shawn just takes my breath away. Simply beautiful! Rob.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 28, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> A whole lot I guess, but this bike Shawn just takes my breath away. Simply beautiful! Rob.




Thanks Rob I think this may turn out to be one of my favorite riders! V/r Shawn


----------



## eddie bravo (Jul 28, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> really really like this one! great shot!




Thank you,  and i enjoy this tread.  Great shared photos of our favorite bikes


----------



## Iverider (Jul 30, 2014)

Bricycle—thank you!



1899IverNightSideShot by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## mike j (Aug 1, 2014)

Really sharp photo, great mood, reminds me of an old Bobby Darin song.


----------



## Curtis68 (Aug 1, 2014)

*Wow!!!*



37fleetwood said:


> doin Double Duty.




Wow, I love the look of this bike.  Nice bike Scott!!


----------



## Curtis68 (Aug 1, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I kinda like how this one came out. V/r Shawn




Shawn, You hit a grand slam on this one.  Such a beautiful bike!!!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 1, 2014)

*Skidkings 1940 roadmaster at rolling relics san francisco ride july 26 2014*




awesome day with the rolling relics in san francisco...this was a hoot of a ride..could not ask for anything better.....


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 1, 2014)

*1940 roadmaster*



SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> View attachment 162817awesome day with the rolling relics in san francisco...this was a hoot of a ride..could not ask for anything better.....




That is a great looking original bike. Very nice. Rob.


----------



## Springer Tom (Aug 1, 2014)

1909 Hudson Roadster


----------



## Iverider (Aug 1, 2014)

That thing is Soooo HOT!


----------



## mike j (Aug 1, 2014)

Ill' second that, a real classic ole' gent, in so many ways.


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 1, 2014)

*Location.*

Found an abandoned building downtown that has some cool brick walls and no roof for some nice lighting. Here are a couple shots of my RRB build off entry.








View attachment 162860


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 1, 2014)

*Seeking Balance*

Bend Oregon


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 2, 2014)

Curtis68 said:


> Wow, I love the look of this bike.  Nice bike Scott!!




This is Marty's bike (cyclingday). it is perhaps the only Schwinn I would like to own myself.


----------



## mike j (Aug 2, 2014)

In the boneyard, down but not out yet.


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 2, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> View attachment 159530View attachment 159531




What model number is the Cleveland?  ( year ? )

Curious about the blue in the badge as I'm restoring mine and want to get it correct. Mine is 1897 ..

Thank you


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Iverider (Aug 4, 2014)

1899IverJohnsonSide by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 4, 2014)

*columbia bicycle*

her is my columbia waiting for the monark super deluxes comeing home again to morrow


----------



## rcole45 (Aug 4, 2014)

*huffys*

Sundays coaster ride


----------



## fordsnake (Aug 4, 2014)

*Enigma*

I just finished this years RRBO9 competition...I took these photos at the Bonneville Salt Flats...by the way those wheel discs are pizza pan covers


----------



## Copper40 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Montgomery Ward Bicycle*

This is the Montgomery Ward that my husband brought home on Monday.


----------



## mike j (Aug 4, 2014)

*Enigma*

Awesome bike Fordsnake, great photo's too.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 4, 2014)

this one might look good in black and white.



Krautwaggen said:


> 1899IverJohnsonSide by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Iverider (Aug 6, 2014)

SCOTT FIND A DIFFERENT WALL ALREADY! 

I know...you're going to say PHOTOGRAPH A DIFFERENT BIKE ALREADY! 

Those bikes are quite nice!

Here's a bridge on a bridge...or is it a bridge in a bridge? Lots of Trusses.



TrussBridgesquared by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## bikiba (Aug 6, 2014)

Copper40 said:


> This is the Montgomery Ward that my husband brought home on Monday.





:o
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 13, 2014)

*Does this one count?*


----------



## rcole45 (Aug 13, 2014)

*does this one count*

I can tell you one thing, it is an antique.  LOL


----------



## videoranger (Aug 13, 2014)

Copper40 said:


> This is the Montgomery Ward that my husband brought home on Monday.




It's a good wife that not only let's her hubby bring old bikes home, but also takes pictures of them. Your husband is a lucky boy.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 14, 2014)

a photo of John's Shelby I took recently...


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 14, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> a photo of John's Shelby I took recently...




Now that's funny! Well maybe not for John So I wonder what the status of John's Shelby's really is? Its been a couple years now and I thought they were supposed to be ready for this years Shelby Invasion. What say ye Slick? V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 14, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Now that's funny! Well maybe not for John So I wonder what the status of John's Shelby's really is? Its been a couple years now and I thought they were supposed to be ready for this years Shelby Invasion. What say ye Slick? V/r Shawn




see, now you're trying to start trouble! no, this is the Shelby I was building and recently sold to John.


----------



## mike j (Aug 14, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> Hey Copper40, some nice bikes in there! did you look at this thread from the beginning? this is kinda a thread more about photography than bikes. there are tips on page 1 on how to get better photos.
> please keep posting photos of you and your husbands bikes on the forum, but save this thread for the more artistic stuff!




Note to self!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 14, 2014)

mike j said:


> Note to self!




see, Mike got the real joke!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 14, 2014)

*Artistic?*




Artistic attempt with a iPhone... at least I got both tires in the shot this time.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 14, 2014)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 164606Artistic attempt with a iPhone... at least I got both tires in the shot this time.




How do I turn it right??


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 14, 2014)

tripple3 said:


> How do I turn it right??


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 14, 2014)

1938 CWC Cadillac in historic Brooksville.


----------



## walter branche (Aug 14, 2014)

*florida*

did not realize you lived down hiway 50, i am 10 miles west of orlando ,,


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 14, 2014)

*Thank you Scott*


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Aug 14, 2014)

nice Bike Belle, good shot as well.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you Lawrence. Here is another shot of my '38 Elgin.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Aug 20, 2014)

1936 World's Fair grounds



Hard to pic just one. In my defense some of the other guys posted more than one. I just realized I have more pictures of bicycles than my kids 





It wasn't me I swear.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 20, 2014)

Beautiful shot and beautiful bike! This is what this thread is ABOUT! Nice work Belle!



Bicycle Belle said:


> Thank you Lawrence. Here is another shot of my '38 Elgin.
> View attachment 165601


----------



## Iverider (Aug 21, 2014)

Did a "Slow Roll" in Bloomington yesterday on my Iver. Basically a group ride on a predetermined route that leaves no one behind. Very slow, but a lot of fun. Didn't get to stay for the post ride beers, but maybe next time.


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 21, 2014)

Slow roll? Just did one here in detroit. Here they have pre/during and post beers! Not the greatest pic but look at the front ppl, they got beers! Also, enlarge the pic there are ppl up and over the bridge in background. There were over 3k ppl! The artistic part of this pic is the depth-of-field! Lol


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 27, 2014)

ok, just went back through from page one and gave thumbs up to everything I liked or could see that you guys put the effort into to make it artistic.
very worth while there's a lot of great stuff in here!
Great job Guys and Gals!


----------



## mike j (Aug 27, 2014)

*On the rocks*

My ATB at Acadia national park, Maine.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 27, 2014)

Here's a pic from Waukesha. 



Danger and Safety by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 27, 2014)

*back on the road*


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Aug 31, 2014)

*Here's 2 of my daily riders 39 Hawthorne and a 61 Schwinn custom*


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Aug 31, 2014)

*My 1995 Black Phantom*

This was my unicorn. had to let it go due to financial struggles. i waited 37 years to have a phantom had it for 6 mos had to set it free. I have kicked my own ass everyday since. This was the ppic from my college art class that got me an A for the semester. My teacher rode his bike 20 miles to school evry day! If you look close enough you can tell i put the headlight lens back in upside down. i was late for class and got in a hurry.


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## NICKY (Sep 2, 2014)

THE STIG said:


>




Show off lol


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 2, 2014)

Found this in a basket full of old photos at an antique store.... not! Just playing with some filters in Lightroom.


----------



## mike j (Sep 2, 2014)

Great job, keep playing.


----------



## Clement Gladiator (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Clement Gladiator (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Madness7 (Sep 2, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madness7 (Sep 2, 2014)

Not vintage, but...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Sep 3, 2014)

*38 Colson Scout*

Downtown Tuxedo Park, New York


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## bikeyard (Sep 3, 2014)

*JC Higgins with my daughter*

Here is one of the JC Higgins the day I picked it up.  It now belongs to Stig(all cleaned up of course)


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## rollfaster (Sep 4, 2014)

*Stunning!*



rustjunkie said:


>




This bike is everything I like in a prewar ballooner. Be proud, very proud. Rob.


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 4, 2014)

*Bluebird ...... PFFFT*


----------



## cl222 (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Iverider (Sep 4, 2014)

The master is looking sharp!!! Good work and very nice photos once again!


----------



## Hponce (Sep 5, 2014)

*There are my babes !*


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Fall*

The east pasture is cut so it must be dove season soon! V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## kevin x (Sep 9, 2014)

*original Key*


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2014)

THE STIG said:


>




My favorite color combo on an X53. Beautiful bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 11, 2014)

*give it your best shot*



THE STIG said:


>




thees x53 in this colour are super nice !!!! anouther nice bike from stig wow !!!     from bicycle larry


----------



## highwheelerboy25 (Sep 11, 2014)

I built that one up!! still looking good and I hop e you're enjoying it!



37fleetwood said:


> really really like this one! great shot!


----------



## highwheelerboy25 (Sep 11, 2014)

*colson snaptank*

I built that one up!! still looking good and I hope you're enjoying it!



37fleetwood said:


> really really like this one! great shot!


----------



## highwheelerboy25 (Sep 11, 2014)

I built that one up! still looking good! hope you're enjoying it!




eddie bravo said:


> COLSON - Top of the world !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> SCOTT FIND A DIFFERENT WALL ALREADY!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)

can't remember if I already posted this! it's one of my favorites.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)

another fave I don't remember posting...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2014)

if I didn't post that one I didn't post this one.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Sep 11, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> another fave I don't remember posting...




Great photo


----------



## eddie bravo (Sep 13, 2014)

Messing around with the iPhone     






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie bravo (Sep 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 13, 2014)

*give it your best shot*

here is a picture at the hard ware store down the street wher i live . from bicycle larry


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## bricycle (Sep 18, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> can't remember if I already posted this! it's one of my favorites.




Mine too...


----------



## bricycle (Sep 18, 2014)

eddie bravo said:


> Messing around with the iPhone
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Black and white rocks!


----------



## charnleybob (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## cl222 (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Iverider (Sep 18, 2014)

Yo Curtis!!! SMILE!!!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 18, 2014)

nice framing on this one!


cl222 said:


>


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 20, 2014)

*Cheap Power Shot 450*


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 20, 2014)

Nice rides. Just curious what are those metal straps hanging from the rear fenders?


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 20, 2014)

*Drop stand clips*



 
Those straps hold the drop stand in place when your riding the bicycle. You can see it in this picture.


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thank you, mystery solved!


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 20, 2014)

*59 Evans*

Picture taken today in my front yard.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 20, 2014)

*Nice!*



eddie bravo said:


> Messing around with the iPhone
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wish my iPhone took pics like that.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 20, 2014)

*Another cool pic Scott*



37fleetwood said:


> can't remember if I already posted this! it's one of my favorites.




You might call this cycle truck city.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 20, 2014)

From the land of the Dirt People...


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 20, 2014)

*That's awesome!*



island schwinn said:


> a couple shots with a cellphone camera.no fancy stuff,but great shots of antique iron on antique iron.this was the rolling relics ride in sacramento 2012.i'm not the actual photographer,but thought they were good shots to share.




Nothin like old bikes and trains. Cool as hell.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## syclesavage (Sep 20, 2014)

*Neighbors and don know it*



mike j said:


> Train station, northern New Jersey 3 PM today, it don't get much better n' this.




Hey Mike J Dante Sparling here didn't know it but we are neighbors I live up here in Orange County New York in Middletown didn't know I had someone close by are you into vintage bikes or what I build for myself and for others who are not mechanically inclined themselves hope to here from you


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 21, 2014)

*1936 Hawthorne motobike*

Taken with my crappy iPhone!


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 21, 2014)

I don't have an iphone myself, but they seem to take some pretty good pics!!!


----------



## slick (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## slick (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## slick (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## slick (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## slick (Sep 21, 2014)

My beautiful other half riding her 38 Roadmaster Supreme on our Rolling Relics San Francisco ride we do every year in July.


----------



## slick (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## slick (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## slick (Sep 21, 2014)

Two of the Skid Kings came down from Tacoma Washington to ride with us in San Francisco.  Mr. Prez Gary Johnson himself.


----------



## Iverider (Sep 22, 2014)

A couple of shots from my ride Saturday. 15 miles on back roads from my front door and back. Took a couple home brews with me for sustenance. Lovely day, temps in the 70s, slight breeze—gorgeous.



1915 Iver Johnson Truss Bridge Roadster by VW Sightings, on Flickr



1915 Iver Johnson Truss Bridge Roadster by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 23, 2014)

I thought this one turned out neat


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 23, 2014)

My wife Janice On the Balboa Island ferry coming back with a 31 pick up


----------



## eddie bravo (Sep 23, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> Taken with my crappy iPhone!




Hey !! not bad for an iPhone.  It takes me about 5 pics to get the right one. 
I like the white with bare frame look--nice and clean


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasJeff2855 (Sep 24, 2014)

*Roadmaster*


----------



## slick (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2014)

slick said:


> View attachment 170669




That's a cool pic ! Takes a bit of riding skills to pull that off with that bike I bet.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## THE STIG (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Bicycle Belle (Oct 1, 2014)

Three bicycles for three sisters. They are symbolic of us, side by side through good times and bad, entwined in each others lives. Always.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 1, 2014)

we moved into this century with a bright new hope of finally losing all the problems with film only to have someone invent filters to make digital photos look like old burnt scratched film! 
why are your wheels pink?



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


>


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm sorry Ansel Adams....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 1, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I'm sorry Ansel Adams....




it's a good shot, but I struggle with the old film filters...


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 1, 2014)

*Huffman*

..............


----------



## shina111shina (Oct 1, 2014)

*My 1970 Typhoon - riding into the sunset!*

My 1970 Typhoon - riding into the sunset!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 1, 2014)

No filter Scott lol


----------



## mike j (Oct 5, 2014)

Autumn in the northeast.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 6, 2014)

...and don't hate on my wall!


----------



## rcole45 (Oct 18, 2014)

*At the beach*

The "what bike did you today" thread has seemed to take over the bike photos, lets not let this thread die.


----------



## Bluebird55 (Oct 18, 2014)

*Here are the kids....*

John Deere and it's siblings...


----------



## rcole45 (Oct 22, 2014)

*Wednesdays ride*

Nice quiet day at the beach


----------



## mike j (Oct 27, 2014)

*" Just dropped in...*

...to see what condition my condition was in" Kenny Rodgers. Took the Compax out to a windsurf/ kite board beach. One person's kite mare is another's photo Op. For those who have seen this one before, I know I'm beatin' it to death a little but I like this thread to keep going.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 27, 2014)

This was taken with my iPhone just as I was riding under a streetlight in the early morning.


----------



## cyclepilot (Oct 30, 2014)

*lucky strike*

down by the tracks


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 3, 2014)

tripple3 gets the credit for this one, I only get the assist.


----------



## cyclepilot (Nov 5, 2014)

*Stumped*

In the background cypress is an abandoned hobo camp


----------



## COB (Nov 5, 2014)

Rollin by the river...


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## rcole45 (Nov 6, 2014)

*From todays ride*

Nice day today at beach


----------



## cyclepilot (Nov 10, 2014)

*American Alley*

Debbie's


----------



## Lux Low (Nov 10, 2014)

*Rae Rae & The Droid 2*

Rae Rae & Droid 2 Rolling Dirty This Summer 2014


----------



## falcondave (Nov 11, 2014)

Here's one for Veterans Day. My 1942 military Huffman.


----------



## cyclepilot (Nov 12, 2014)

*autumn sundown railroads*

cycle


----------



## RustyK (Nov 13, 2014)

THE STIG said:


>




That goose sez, "It's not the 35-37, ain't nobody got time fo that!"


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 13, 2014)

*1941 sears collegiate*








1941 sears collegiate ..........


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 13, 2014)

RustyK said:


> That goose sez, "It's not the 35-37, ain't nobody got time fo that!"



I just spit coffee everywhere. ....fn hilarious


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 13, 2014)

RustyK said:


> That goose sez, "It's not the 35-37, ain't nobody got time fo that!"





umhm he sho enuf got time for dat!


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Lux Low (Nov 17, 2014)

*Twin Rust Long Tank*

1940 Huffman Twin Rust Long Tank


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## cyclepilot (Nov 19, 2014)

*cycle*

At steamer landing and grain yard


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 20, 2014)

My best shot this week


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 20, 2014)

Kinda like this one better than the last I posted:


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 20, 2014)

*'36 Lark*

Courtesy of Rustjunkie Photography Studios


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 20, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Courtesy of Rustjunkie Photography Studios




Just for you Miguel: LOL


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 20, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> Just for you Miguel: LOL




Should retake them someday since it now has the correct bars, grip rings & lowered seat.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## dougfisk (Nov 29, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


>




Hey, that's not a huffy!


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## slick (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Sped Man (Nov 29, 2014)

1st day home


----------



## slick (Nov 29, 2014)

Sped Man said:


> 1st day home






Yup. I miss that one quite a bit. Great bike. Take some more in the daylight outside sometime when you get a chance.


----------



## slick (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## catfish (Nov 29, 2014)

slick said:


> View attachment 182480View attachment 182481View attachment 182483




Very cool pair! I love the Atomic logo on these.


----------



## slick (Nov 29, 2014)

catfish said:


> Very cool pair! I love the Atomic logo on these.




Thanks. They are both 1948's. A good friend of mine had the boys and lives a few hours away, the girls came from jd56 here on the Cabe. When i saw him post up the girls i had to have it. Once the deal on the girls was sealed, i called my buddy about the boys. Bad news, he sold it to another friend of mine. So i begged him to sell it to me. Done deal. The day i was picking up the boys we were doing a ride so i brought the girls along as well for Karla to ride. When everyone saw the match pair pull up, their jaws dropped big time. I'm just glad it all worked out and that i could pair them up again after all these years.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 4, 2014)

http://www.timesofplenty.com/2014/2014-12-04_071sm.jpg


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Cory (Dec 8, 2014)

Great pictures!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 8, 2014)

Dave Wayne, and Wayne's prewar dog


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 8, 2014)

yeah, I took this photo too, but then again so did everyone else...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## azhearseguy (Dec 10, 2014)

here are some of my favorites..


----------



## mike j (Dec 10, 2014)

Picked up these brown  fat franks at the last Dudley show. Faux wood finished the rims (again) to match. My wood graining has come a long way, from terrible to mediocre. You just can't look to close.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 10, 2014)

*Hey Scott*



37fleetwood said:


>




Any chance you could show us the rest of this bike? Love the badge. Rob.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 10, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> Any chance you could show us the rest of this bike? Love the badge. Rob.




this bike's so hot we had to have a fire engine on hand just in case!


----------



## mike j (Dec 17, 2014)

Walt & his Elgin


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Dec 23, 2014)

Nowhere near what Mr. 37 can produce...but it's all I could get...





Klinedinst Special, out for a ride...


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## eddie bravo (Dec 27, 2014)

Elgin twin bar in Sunny Cal coffee shop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Dec 28, 2014)

*The Red Apple Rest*

A small piece of history. What's left of this forlorn building in the background was probably one of the most well known road stops in the country. Opened in 1931,on Rt.17 in Southfields, N.Y. operating 24/7, anyone going to the Catskill mountains, from NYC, had to pass this place. Being at the halfway point, with plenty of food & gas, most stopped on their way. The Borscht belt, Jewish Alps, are some of the names associated with the Catskills. The movie Dirty Dancing, depicts the somewhat end of that era in the early sixties. Many ethnic groups had hotels, enclaves, even towns in the Catskills. The country was recovering from a depression & a world war," All you can eat "was a popular theme at the resorts. It was a doable getaway for a lot of people. The Red Apple was in operation into the 1990's & had been condemned in 2009. Brought out some of the gang who may have been there previously.


----------



## slick (Dec 28, 2014)

mike j said:


> A small piece of history. What's left of this forlorn building in the background was probably one of the most well known road stops in the country. Opened in 1931,on Rt.17 in Southfields, N.Y. operating 24/7, anyone going to the Catskill mountains, from NYC, had to pass this place. Being at the halfway point, with plenty of food & gas, most stopped on their way. The Borscht belt, Jewish Alps, are some of the names associated with the Catskills. The movie Dirty Dancing, depicts the somewhat end of that era in the early sixties. Many ethnic groups had hotels, enclaves, even towns in the Catskills. The country was recovering from a depression & a world war," All you can eat "was a popular theme at the resorts. It was a doable getaway for a lot of people. The Red Apple was in operation into the 1990's & had been condemned in 2009. Brought out some of the gang who may have been there previously.




Incredible Colson Commander there. Quite a few other great bikes in that lineup also.


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 30, 2014)

Hey Mikej, Syclesavage here where do you live ? Saw your pic and was floored cause I pass that place everyday since I live in Middletown NY. We might want to get each info cause there aint to many cabers in our area... Unless you know something that I don't know lol.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice line up, mike j!


----------



## mike j (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks Slick, you can pick 'em. Syclesalvage, sent you a PM. Schwinndoggy, think the first shot is great, but the second one is a little depressing.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes it is! I call it the last ride! It is a prop at a local play house. I just happened across it.


----------



## rcole45 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Santa Monica pier*

Rode with the group in Santa Monica yesterday, great ride.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 2, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


>




 This picture brings back a lot of memories.
I can remember a similar scene back in August of 1982 when four cyclists stood in this exact same spot to have their picture taken before they embarked on the biggest challenge of their lives.
Lon Haldeman, John Marino, Micheal Shermer & John Howard began the start of the first non-stop bicycle race across the United States. The four men raced 2,876 miles from the Santa Monica pier to the Empire State Building in New York City. All four competitors finished and a new transcontinental cycling record was set by Lon Haldeman. 9 days, 20 hours, 2 minutes.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 2, 2015)

I love the way Marino, Shermer & Howard are all looking over at Haldeman, and he is just looking confidently at the cameraman, like,"I got this."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingsilver (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## rcole45 (Jan 2, 2015)

That is a great shot Scott, with the strong back light I did not think it would come out that good.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks Ron, it did take a bit of post processing...


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 3, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> Thanks Ron, it did take a bit of post processing...




 Sorry to step on the thread with my comments about the Race Across America, but it dawnned on me, while out running errands yesterday, that the picture standing with bicycles under that old neon sign, was the same as had been taken at the start of the first non stop transcontinental bicycle race back in 82.
 Those guys rank right up there with Evel Knievel and Neal Armstrong in my book of heros, going where no men had gone before. I know, it's crazy, but you've got love the testicular fortitude it takes to do something like that.


----------



## kingsilver (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## eddie bravo (Jan 3, 2015)

Looking thru a twin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 3, 2015)

Rusty old Monark.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricobike (Jan 3, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> Sorry to step on the thread with my comments about the Race Across America, but it dawnned on me, while out running errands yesterday, that the picture standing with bicycles under that old neon sign, was the same as had been taken at the start of the first non stop transcontinental bicycle race back in 82.
> Those guys rank right up there with Evel Knievel and Neal Armstrong in my book of heros, going where no men had gone before. I know, it's crazy, but you've got love the testicular fortitude it takes to do something like that.




The sheer logistics of it (routes, repairs) aside from physical conditioning it would take to do it blows my mind.  Unreal that they all finished.  Thanks for sharing the story.


----------



## kingsilver (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## ccmerz (Jan 3, 2015)

1937...... Lost in Time......... Delivered in time....... Just in time.....................................................


----------



## ccmerz (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## ccmerz (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 3, 2015)

Great photo!!!


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 3, 2015)

Kingsilver, if you don't mind my drooling, I think that this is the most beautiful bicycle I've ever seen.


----------



## kingsilver (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank You Evans200


----------



## kingsilver (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## eddie bravo (Jan 4, 2015)

This huge reflector is on my boys Hawthorne, love how it's amber glass reflects.

"Sun is Shining, weather is sweet"- B Marley


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TattooedHead (Jan 4, 2015)

Follow @1RockCustoms on Instagram 

https://www.instagram.com/1RockCustoms


----------



## rcole45 (Jan 7, 2015)

*Todays photo*

I put this photo in the what bike did you ride today thread several weeks ago, was wondering what it would look like in B&W.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 8, 2015)

*...a good shot...*

I am not much of a photographer but I like the details of this shot....


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 8, 2015)

*48 Stars*

I really like this shot my son James took before the 4th of July parade...I love that old flag.... He took several shots that when I move through them looks like a segmented film movie...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 8, 2015)

rcole45 said:


> I put this photo in the what bike did you ride today thread several weeks ago, was wondering what it would look like in B&W.




Way better in Black and White!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 11, 2015)

*you get what you pay for*

The majority of my pics are with my phone and posted through tapatalk...better camera gives a better shot.







37fleetwood said:


> Way better in Black and White!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Robertriley (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## bobcycles (Jan 19, 2015)

*Blue DX and the Deep Blue sea*

*

My favorite rider joined me this evening for a ride, photos were taken on Hermosa Pier just after the sun rested.  Bike is my "modest-rat" 1946 DX Hartung souveneir.  Enjoy the pix!

















*


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 21, 2015)

My roommate took this shot today,  This is where I hang all the ladies carcasses that I've disemboweled over the years.


----------



## randallace (Jan 21, 2015)

wow  leatherface - very "silence of the lambs"  of you .... LOL


----------



## COB (Jan 22, 2015)

"It rubs the lotion on it's skin"...


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 22, 2015)

*Florence, Italy 2012*

Ah, Florence...


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 22, 2015)

*Crazy collector*

Bob Trepanier was one of the most prolific collectors of antique & TOC bicycles in the country, and a legend in So. Cal. He hung just about every bike and toy he collected from the ceiling of his giant warehouse behind his house.... it was dizzying to say the least. Having heard about him since the late 70s, I met him the last 4 years of his life and regret terribly that I missed out not knowing him much longer.

Here are some of the shots I got when I did a magazine article on bicycles and his collection. He had bikes none of us will ever see the likes of again. Truly some of the best shots I have ever taken; they capture a man and his bikes that are now long gone.


----------



## mike j (Jan 22, 2015)

I'll say, Justin. Great photo's to say the least.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jan 24, 2015)

1940 Colson Snap tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falcondave (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## syclesavage (Jan 25, 2015)

Lil female gem that I've spent a lot of time on


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Smiles35 (Jan 27, 2015)

nice


----------



## Smiles35 (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Regular Guy (Jan 30, 2015)

*Early Morning*

View attachment 1940Sunrise at the old family farm; I'll be glad to see some green grass again...


----------



## arnold (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## ace (Feb 4, 2015)

'39 Merc.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 6, 2015)

*The Perfect Color for this Bike*

I finally took it off the hangers and took it for a ride


----------



## walter branche (Feb 6, 2015)

*Ben , he just signed my blue BOWDEN 1st bike he ever signed*

Ben Bowden / Branches Blue Bike


----------



## walter branche (Feb 6, 2015)

*peace to all you cycle people*

Richard Schwinn giving me the sign at the 1st swap meet in the parking lot , downtown Chicago


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 6, 2015)

Sometimes you just gotta sit back and soak it all in. My neighbor snuck this one of me in the garage the other night. I think its the only photo in existence of me and my bikes...and its a good one..


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 6, 2015)

1939 Elgin toolbox tanker -MERCURY BUILT...


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 6, 2015)

Sunrise


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 7, 2015)

'41 SamsCo & a B2 bomber.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Feb 7, 2015)

Short cut home





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 8, 2015)

My yard, My 29, and my 41,


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 8, 2015)

*56 spitfire*

Schwinn built BFG Spitfife


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Robertriley (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Robertriley (Feb 9, 2015)

Here's a few shots from today's lunch ride.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 9, 2015)

Here's a few shots from today's lunch ride.
View attachment 195815View attachment 195816View attachment 195817View attachment 195818


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 9, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Here's a few shots from today's lunch ride.




Dude! really, tire clipping? did you even read the thread?
no clipping the ends off of tires!
jeesh, some people


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 9, 2015)

Classic line up.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 9, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> Dude! really, tire clipping? did you even read the thread?
> no clipping the ends off of tires!
> jeesh, some people




Bitch and moan, bitch and moan....jeesh, some people


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 9, 2015)

Tanks!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 10, 2015)

A pic I took awhile back in my shop, that I really kinda like.


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 10, 2015)

Heading out for a Rod Run.


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 10, 2015)

Family Vacation!


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## lamendes (Feb 11, 2015)

Nice weather Sunday


----------



## rickyd (Feb 11, 2015)

One mans jewelry


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 16, 2015)

This ones more about the plant than it is about the bike. It was so magnificent, I had to give it a shot.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 16, 2015)

*this weeks pics*

Here's some pics from the other day


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 17, 2015)

I personally really like the as found style pics, shows what our loved ones have been thru over the years. Snapped this the day I brought this 57, X53 home. She came back to life quite nicely, I might add.


----------



## walter branche (Feb 17, 2015)

*ride or restore ???*

ride it now??


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 17, 2015)

walter branche said:


> ride it now??



Saddle comes with its own Vasectomy tool... eeek!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Feb 21, 2015)

I think the lighting is just right,  for this shot taken with galaxy s5  





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## mike j (Feb 24, 2015)

It's amazing how subtile differences mean so much. This is a great photo of an even greater bike, but the shot of this on " What bike did you ride today" is killer.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Feb 25, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


>




Very nice ride!


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 25, 2015)

..and another for 37fleetwood


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 26, 2015)

last one from yesterday:


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 1, 2015)

...I gotta build another bike


----------



## indiana dave (Mar 1, 2015)

Here's one I took on a recent ride thru town.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 1, 2015)

And seen thru a color blind eye






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 2, 2015)

Could almost be Venice


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm really liking the texture of the wall on this last one!


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 2, 2015)

I was messing with a photo shop thingy


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Evans200 (Mar 3, 2015)

This is a very sadistic thread to those of us in snowy parts of the country who only ride our bikes up and down the hallway! But I'm loving the pics all the same!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## mike j (Mar 3, 2015)

Sweet shot, a little serenity with the future looking bright. Nice bike too.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 3, 2015)

*turn or you will run into the WALL!*

How a painted wall is a bright future made me laugh....Im not very artistic; no secret.


mike j said:


> Sweet shot, a little serenity with the future looking bright. Nice bike too.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 3, 2015)

I took this while on a bike ride, does that count?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 3, 2015)

I was doin my thing, and then there was Mike...


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm sure a master of photography like yourself can edit me out


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 3, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm sure a master of photography like yourself can edit me out


----------



## larock65 (Mar 3, 2015)

*No more Monster Mike!*


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Yo Jimbo (Mar 4, 2015)

English Royal lightweight:


----------



## ccmerz (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Cruisinutah (Mar 4, 2015)

New guy here, thought I'd try sharing a shot from last week. It's a ravine that was used as a dump in the 60's. There are a few bikes, and this trike.


----------



## Hammer (Mar 6, 2015)

This is my Luxury Liner looking sadly outside at the 18 inches of snow we got Wednesday night


----------



## bricycle (Mar 6, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


>




You just buy dat rack?


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## slick (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 7, 2015)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## rcole45 (Mar 8, 2015)

*Sunday ride*

while on a lunch ride today with some friends we stopped at this wall for some photos


----------



## mike j (Mar 9, 2015)

That cruiser goes good with that wall.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 9, 2015)

That wall made an interesting backdrop.
Here's a last light shot of a 1937 Roadmaster Supreme.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 9, 2015)

far out, man!! 

I do need my sunglasses.........interesting shot.........


----------



## rcole45 (Mar 9, 2015)

mike j said:


> That cruiser goes good with that wall.




thanks mike. that wall was on the other side of the street that I ride down twice a week on my beach lunch rides. must have passed it 100 times never noticed it. Marty the resident new port beach expert knew all about it.It was late afternoon , perfect light for the wall. some after sundown shots have no shadow. great day


----------



## Yo Jimbo (Mar 9, 2015)

The shadow makes it great.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## mike j (Mar 12, 2015)

Nice nostalgic shot, that bottle is half full.


----------



## catfish (Mar 12, 2015)

Rare BB.


----------



## catfish (Mar 12, 2015)

>>..............


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 12, 2015)

Scott, you're really going to push me to up my game you keep coming up with shots like this!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 12, 2015)

I wonder: if I'd moved the rear of the bike into that sliver of light:


----------



## rcole45 (Mar 12, 2015)

*photos*

Scott those photos are killer. The light you are finding in those settings does not get any better. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 12, 2015)

rcole45 said:


> Scott those photos are killer. The light you are finding in those settings does not get any better. Looking forward to seeing more.




Thanks Ron! 
The _light _might not get any better, but my _camera_...that's another story


----------



## mike j (Mar 12, 2015)

Yeah, I can't decide which one I like the best.


----------



## rcole45 (Mar 12, 2015)

*Photos*

Ok you opened the subject LOL. What camera are you using.? Because to me I don't see how those photos are going to get any better quality wise on a computer. I use a point and shoot that only has zoom control, and Iam convinced that the lighting makes or breaks a photo. I think my best ones are at Scotts photo studio at the coaster ride.  Keep up the good work, I can't wait to see more.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 12, 2015)

Fuji Finepix E550:

https://www.google.com/search?q=fuj...ess&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&gws_rd=ssl

Been using Fuji cams for a long time. What I like about this one is it's easy to use, has manual f-stop, and will optically zoom in macro mode. I had a few for work that gradually got dropped with the lense out: Kills em. Dropped my last one a few years ago and couldn't find a new cam that zoomed in macro, so bought a few "pre-owned" E550's on Amazon and ebay...come to think about it, I'm down to one....better get a couple more, they're out of production!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## slick (Mar 12, 2015)

My 39 Arrow in front of an old Clipper ship on the San Francisco bay with the Oakland Bay Bridge in the background.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 12, 2015)

rcole45 said:


> ...I am convinced that the lighting makes or breaks a photo...




I'm with you: Tough to find a good place with nice lighting, then stand in just the wrong spot, or push the button a few seconds too early or late as the light is changing: dud...And we talked about volume: I took 200 shots today and got _12 _that were decent!


----------



## slick (Mar 12, 2015)

My 39 Shelby Airflow in front of the Golden Gate bridge with the Pacific Ocean on my left, the San Francisco bay to the right of the bridge looking toward Marin.


----------



## mrg (Mar 12, 2015)

OG Hot Rod Jag patina


----------



## Fltwd57 (Mar 13, 2015)

slick said:


> My 39 Shelby Airflow in front of the Golden Gate bridge with the Pacific Ocean on my left, the San Francisco bay to the right of the bridge looking toward Marin.





Amazing trick photography there Slick.. That looks like the sky on your left and the ground on your right... How'd you get the bridge to do that??  Perfect angle for a Shelby though ..


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 13, 2015)

Fltwd57 said:


> Amazing trick photography there Slick.. That looks like the sky on your left and the ground on your right... How'd you get the bridge to do that??  Perfect angle for a Shelby though ..




San Francisco is on the left side of the planet....Duh...


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2015)

I see you've been lying down on the job again eh Scott Great pics!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 14, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> I see you've been lying down on the job again eh Scott Great pics!




ha! No EMT's alerted this time


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 16, 2015)

Not sure who's bike, but i shot this photo at a cyclone coaster ride awhile ago.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## charnleybob (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## charnleybob (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## charnleybob (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## charnleybob (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## slick (Mar 19, 2015)

Am i seeing things?? Is that a cwc roadmaster badge on that twin cushion??


----------



## slick (Mar 19, 2015)

Taco truck thursday! My Hawthorne bmx cruiser. Araya rims with elgin air cooled hubs, whitewall knobbys,skiptooth huffman sprocket, and an NOS Evel Knievel seat too. Love this bike.


----------



## indiana dave (Mar 19, 2015)

Fixed for you.... Much better. Nice bike!


----------



## ZOO (Mar 19, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> 4 post your best or favorite shot, not a crappy shot of your best bike.



Yup.


----------



## charnleybob (Mar 19, 2015)

Are you talking to me?


----------



## charnleybob (Mar 19, 2015)

slick said:


> Am i seeing things?? Is that a cwc roadmaster badge on that twin cushion??




This is an interesting story.
This blurry picture was taken in 1994, at the Motel 6 parking lot, the night before the Ann Arbor meet.
The bike was in a van owned by Don Vaugh, who had picked it up a week before.
The badge, exactly colored and shaped like a CWC badge, read " Air Rider 4 Star"
Once again, there are no absolutes or logic of how things were made or sold during the 1930/40's.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 22, 2015)

charnleybob said:


> Are you talking to me?




just a bit of clarity both ways. someone quoted me from at least a year ago, so no it wasn't me pointing at you specifically, but yes, this was meant to be a thread more about good photos of any bike, than bad photos of good bikes.
the original hope, and I think it has worked, was to inspire everyone to go out and up their game, and get better photos of their bikes.
so hopefully no hard feelings toward anyone. Bob you have some great bikes, and have posted some good stuff on this thread, I hope you keep it up.
everyone, go take better photos, Rust Junkie has recently been setting a pretty high bar!


----------



## rcole45 (Mar 22, 2015)

Rustjunkie has set the bar out of site. Now Iam riding around looking for places to take photos instead of just enjoying the ride.


----------



## larock65 (Mar 22, 2015)

My three Shur-Spin Radials mounted to three of my favorite rides.


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 23, 2015)

This should have been in still lifes, sorry.


----------



## charnleybob (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## charnleybob (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## mike j (Mar 23, 2015)

Now that's a couple!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 25, 2015)

Cool shot from yesterday's ride


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Mar 31, 2015)

................................


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 31, 2015)

Alright....that's it Cat, I'm gonna call hoarders and have them address  your problem.....you can only keep half of your "stuff"! LOL


----------



## catfish (Mar 31, 2015)

bentwoody66 said:


> Alright....that's it Cat, I'm gonna call hoarders and have them address  your problem.....you can only keep half of your "stuff"! LOL




But I needs it all!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## 68_STINGRAY (Apr 1, 2015)

one of my shots from 2011


----------



## 68_STINGRAY (Apr 1, 2015)

Another


----------



## 68_STINGRAY (Apr 1, 2015)

love this one


----------



## 68_STINGRAY (Apr 1, 2015)

this one brought back child hood memories


----------



## 68_STINGRAY (Apr 1, 2015)

Some thing i did a year later


----------



## 68_STINGRAY (Apr 1, 2015)

and my avi pic


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 1, 2015)

gaffled fordmike65's spot! :o


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2015)

I didn't get as dirty as I'm sure you did getting that shot


----------



## mike j (Apr 1, 2015)

Incoming.... Sometimes you have to "hit the dirt" literally, to get the money shot.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 2, 2015)

Another one of LuLu's Skylark from last night's photo excursion with fordmike65:


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 2, 2015)

I took a picture of Lulu's bike at Monrovia bike ride. 



rustjunkie said:


> Another one of LuLu's Skylark from last night's photo excursion with fordmike65:


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 2, 2015)

Fordmike65's Hawthorne:


----------



## Iverider (Apr 2, 2015)

Not old bikes per se, but the Little 500's roots go back to 1951. I've been helping out the Official Little 500 Mechanic (pictured below) building bikes, repairing things, among other things.




Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr

One of the Women's race bikes with words of wisdom and ecouragement!


Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 2, 2015)

Fordmike65's Hawthorne again:


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 2, 2015)

Big thanks for lending this beauty out last eve


----------



## mike j (Apr 2, 2015)

*I think I've been Bamboozled !*

Or hoodwinked !!!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 2, 2015)

I like this shot


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 3, 2015)

Got the '41 Elgin out today. Neat old spot downtown Statesville for some photos.


----------



## mike j (Apr 4, 2015)

Bike 1914, stone wall 1886.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 4, 2015)

Mikes stuff


----------



## rocketman (Apr 4, 2015)

*Elgins and monarks*

Even cops like Elgins!


----------



## robertc (Apr 4, 2015)

Maybe I am a little slow today Rocketman but what does the photos have to do with cops? Ok, after some thought, I am assuming you are in law enforcement?


----------



## rocketman (Apr 4, 2015)

No Robert, I'm a retired heat plant engineman/plumber, who builds and restores hot rod's, Harleys, and vintage bikes when they pop up. This is my close friend with 26 active years of service who after stopping over I convinced to put his ass on some class. A change from his BMW cop bike. He's rode my Monark. Maybe one day I will build a bike for him.....Rog


----------



## rocketman (Apr 4, 2015)

I love all these bikes and the photo's are great. I'm betting there are a lot great stories behind all of them.....


----------



## robertc (Apr 4, 2015)

Very cool, thanks for clearing that one up for me. Great bikes by the way


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## old hotrod (Apr 4, 2015)

A pic from the concert and car show today...


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 5, 2015)

1940 Shelby built Peerless model 42




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 6, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


>




Great pics!! Good times!!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redman007 (Apr 7, 2015)

A view from Ft. Carson


----------



## redman007 (Apr 7, 2015)

Another with Joe's Sure flyers


----------



## redman007 (Apr 7, 2015)

redman007 said:


> A view from Ft. Carson


----------



## redman007 (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## redman007 (Apr 7, 2015)

snowcapped Pikes Peak


----------



## cheeseroc (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## cheeseroc (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## cheeseroc (Apr 8, 2015)

Bought this covered in house paint a few years ago.


----------



## slick (Apr 8, 2015)

1941 Fox badged Shelby.


----------



## catfish (Apr 9, 2015)

Not realy a great photo, but I thought I'd post it anyway.    Enjoy!    Catfish


----------



## catfish (Apr 9, 2015)

Another view.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 10, 2015)

1939 Westfield Seminole Custom Deluxe with Persons Reflecto light.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Evans200 (Apr 12, 2015)

Around here, stuff that's 100 years old isn't considered old yet.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 12, 2015)

one of John's loaner bikes...


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 12, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 12, 2015)

I never would of thought this was my last ride











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 12, 2015)

nothing to see here.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 12, 2015)

where photography ends and art begins...


----------



## mike j (Apr 12, 2015)

I noticed the original photo earlier, Scott. You really hit it well, that's a beauty & git your dang finger outa' your nose!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 13, 2015)

mike j said:


> I noticed the original photo earlier, Scott. You really hit it well, that's a beauty & git your dang finger outa' your nose!




that's the only one I've posted of that shot. the bike was on the back of the car all day, you must have seen someone else's shot.
and that's my little nephew, I took that photo to remind me he's not always so cute.


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## cmarkley (Apr 16, 2015)

It has been a long hard winter, both those greens look great and perk me up. Nice bike.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 16, 2015)

*balancing act...*

Here's one from today...


----------



## 56 Vette (Apr 17, 2015)

Morning sun.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 17, 2015)

Old sticker from original owner...and the reflector too!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 17, 2015)

.........


----------



## mike j (Apr 20, 2015)

Osprey


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 20, 2015)

slick said:


> View attachment 207593
> 
> 1941 Fox badged Shelby.




Hey now., a lookin good but it looks like that Shelby is far from home



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lamendes (Apr 21, 2015)

Need a propeller


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 21, 2015)

38 TF that I'm taking to show at AA. V/r Shawn


----------



## rcole45 (Apr 21, 2015)

*Sun Set*

Ride last week


----------



## mrg (Apr 23, 2015)

got caught up in the pic and the bike fell out of the frame, o well great end to a great ride


----------



## syclesavage (Apr 23, 2015)

mike j said:


> Osprey




One nice bike there sir it and you are the bomb.


----------



## baronvoncatania (Apr 23, 2015)

*I love this bike!*

WOW! I love this bike!!!! Mind if I use it for a screen saver?


QUOTE=Freqman1;448202]38 TF that I'm taking to show at AA. V/r Shawn

View attachment 210072
View attachment 210095[/QUOTE]


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 23, 2015)

They used this barn in "Days of Thunder", located in Mooresville, NC. Stopped by on the way home from work to check it out.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 23, 2015)

I like how this bike looks in this park.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 23, 2015)

baronvoncatania said:


> WOW! I love this bike!!!! Mind if I use it for a screen saver?
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Freqman1;448202]38 TF that I'm taking to show at AA. V/r Shawn




No problem. V/r Shawn


----------



## Evans200 (Apr 23, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> 38 TF that I'm taking to show at AA. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 210072
> View attachment 210095




Incredibly beautiful bike. Can't wait to see it on Sunday!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 24, 2015)

Oohhh! Uranium glass! Nice!


----------



## COB (Apr 26, 2015)

*April Morning*

.......


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 28, 2015)

In the shadows...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE STIG (May 1, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (May 4, 2015)




----------



## THE STIG (May 4, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (May 5, 2015)

Great Shot! can't wait to see what color it will be next! 



THE STIG said:


>


----------



## tripple3 (May 7, 2015)

This picture looks cool but I almost clipped the tire.


----------



## THE STIG (May 8, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> can't wait to see what color it will be next!



HA!


----------



## Cruisinutah (May 18, 2015)

Modern Schwinn Cruiser Deluxe.


----------



## Cruisinutah (May 18, 2015)

Bottom of the pile from a 1960's dump. Would you dig it out?


----------



## Cruisinutah (May 18, 2015)

Drug this own home. Anyone ID it?


----------



## Cruisinutah (May 18, 2015)

Junked girl's ride. Chain is even still in place.


----------



## mrg (May 18, 2015)

Dang it was hard to keep the bikes in every shot !


----------



## Robertriley (May 18, 2015)




----------



## barracuda (May 20, 2015)




----------



## dfa242 (May 20, 2015)

Cruisinutah said:


> ..Would you dig it out?




Yes, I would.


----------



## dfa242 (May 21, 2015)

Trust the truss.


----------



## catfish (May 21, 2015)

dfa242 said:


> Trust the truss.
> 
> View attachment 215592




Very nice !


----------



## mike j (May 21, 2015)

That shot is great in so many ways. Beautiful scenery like that almost makes me forget how sucky the winters are here.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 23, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 23, 2015)

busted! :o


----------



## fordmike65 (May 23, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> busted! :o




Hey! Man! Are you OK?? Was about to call 911:eek:


----------



## pedal_junky (May 26, 2015)




----------



## THE STIG (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## DonChristie (Jun 9, 2015)

Heres one from Yosemite that I got a great compliment on from our very own Scott (Fleetwood37). Thanks, Scott!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 9, 2015)

*My best shots..*

Here is one from Saturday. This was a cell phone pic!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 9, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> Heres one from Yosemite that I got a great compliment on from our very own Scott (Fleetwood37). Thanks, Scott!




This is one that cyclingday took of my bike in Yosemite that is now my favorite.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 9, 2015)

*Almost perfect...*

This was taken a few years ago at the town cruise in. My buddy's restaurant, with the original neon sign fully restored, and classic cars in the back ground. If it wasn't for that nasty Charger sedan and the other new cars that somebody bought and didn't build, you would think this pic was frozen in 1968. The bike is my 1961 Monark, just after being rebuilt. The car in the foreground is a 1968 Plymouth Roadrunner. The buildings are from the mid 1800's and the restaurant opened as Sam and Ethel's sometime in the 1930s.


----------



## Real Steel (Jun 9, 2015)

partsguy said:


> This was taken a few years ago at the town cruise in. My buddy's restaurant, with the original neon sign fully restored, and classic cars in the back ground. If it wasn't for that nasty Charger sedan and the other new cars that somebody bought and didn't build, you would think this pic was frozen in 1968. The bike is my 1961 Monark, just after being rebuilt. The car in the foreground is a 1968 Plymouth Roadrunner. The buildings are from the mid 1800's and the restaurant opened as Sam and Ethel's sometime in the 1930s.
> 
> View attachment 219078




The ONE WAY sign ties in nicely with the bikes position


----------



## partsguy (Jun 9, 2015)

You know, as much as I've looked at this pic, I NEVER caught on to that! LOL!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 11, 2015)

I found these other shots from Saturday. I like the first one I posted the best though.









I do like this shot a lot:


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 11, 2015)

This Rocket Ray looks like some sort of futuristic beetle.


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pantmaker said:


> This Rocket Ray looks like some sort of futuristic beetle.




...or maybe a Rorschach test.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 11, 2015)

dfa242 said:


> ...or maybe a Rorschach test.




*tips hat*


----------



## indiana dave (Jun 12, 2015)

partsguy said:


> This was taken a few years ago at the town cruise in. My buddy's restaurant, with the original neon sign fully restored, and classic cars in the back ground. If it wasn't for that nasty Charger sedan and the other new cars that somebody bought and didn't build, you would think this pic was frozen in 1968. The bike is my 1961 Monark, just after being rebuilt. The car in the foreground is a 1968 Plymouth Roadrunner. The buildings are from the mid 1800's and the restaurant opened as Sam and Ethel's sometime in the 1930s.
> 
> View attachment 219078




That pic is just begging for some photoshop work...
Replace the modern cars, and maybe "antique" the pic...


----------



## partsguy (Jun 12, 2015)

indiana dave said:


> That pic is just begging for some photoshop work...
> Replace the modern cars, and maybe "antique" the pic...




I could but I don't know how to work Photoshop, at least not yet. I don't think my computer has it either.

A 1961 Monark, in front of a newly restored Sam and Ethel's with the original neon sign, wonderful décor of a small town festival, a classic 1968 Plymouth Roadrunner in the background. This pic should be framed. I'd crop out the Charger sedan for maybe a Ford Galaxie, Edsel, Pontiac or Oldsmobile sedan, you know something that you would expect to see on the road back then?


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jun 17, 2015)

*Metal sculpture 2*

Here is a picture from today's ride out to the old salt evaporation ponds...


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 18, 2015)

The '66 I recently sold to a buddy of mine...


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 19, 2015)

A couple more I liked from yesterday..


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 19, 2015)

partsguy said:


> I could but I don't know how to work Photoshop, at least not yet. I don't think my computer has it either.




check out gimp.org


----------



## kunzog (Jun 19, 2015)

from a photoshoot I did last weekend


----------



## mike j (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice...girls bikes are looking better.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 19, 2015)

My grandson (Shawn Patrick III) on his first vintage ride--thanks to the STIG. V/r Shawn


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jun 21, 2015)

*Tahoe*

Just returned from a long weekend at the cabin...

Lake Tahoe 6/20/15


----------



## zagar (Jun 22, 2015)

I got a soft spot for ball fields and bike photos


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 22, 2015)

Here is a shot of a lifetime for me at Yosemite national Park




Not my Colson


----------



## Flat Tire (Jun 22, 2015)

'40 Huffman in late spring


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 22, 2015)

'Ol Schwinn... V/r Shawn


----------



## RJWess (Jun 22, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Here is a shot of a lifetime for me at Yosemite national Park
> View attachment 221560
> Not my Colson




Love this bike!!!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jun 24, 2015)

Lots of good picture possibilities around the railroad tracks...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## MrAustralia (Jun 25, 2015)

*Everything looks good in black & white!!*

1941 Hawthorne


----------



## mrg (Jun 25, 2015)

always seem to stop filming before the money shot!


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 30, 2015)

,,,,,,


----------



## Gsbecker (Jun 30, 2015)

Sunday photos


----------



## Gsbecker (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Iverider (Jun 30, 2015)

A few shots from my out west trip two weeks ago.



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr



  by VW Sightings, on Flickr



  by VW Sightings, on Flickr



  by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## mrg (Jun 30, 2015)

Sun & wind


----------



## mrg (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Pantmaker (Jul 5, 2015)

*Lovely old bell*


----------



## Djshakes (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2015)

I am humbled--terrific bikes Tim! V/r Shawn


----------



## Djshakes (Jul 5, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> I am humbled--terrific bikes Tim! V/r Shawn




Thanks. I just got lucky they fell my way. Someday someone else will enjoy them.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2015)

Djshakes said:


> Thanks. I just got lucky they fell my way. Someday someone else will enjoy them.




I consider myself merely the care taker for my stuff as well. Hopefully whoever gets it next enjoys and appreciates it as much as I have. V/r Shawn


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 11, 2015)

Here's a shot from today's ride...

Don Edwards San Francisco Bay National Wildlife Refuge Salt Evaporation Pond....








1948 Schwinn New World


----------



## mrg (Jul 12, 2015)

Moneyes open house, great cars, bikes & music, that kid challenged me to a race !



attach=config]225057[/attach]


----------



## mike j (Jul 12, 2015)

I've been meaning to ride this "Rails to Trails" for a while. Tracks here, originally laid in the late 1850's, linking NYC to the great lakes & pretty much putting the Erie & Mohawk canals out of business. During WWII, this section of track linked Camp Shanks, the primary embaraktion point for troops going to the European theater, to the ships sailing out of the Hudson river. They have about 5 miles completed & there are a few more under way now.


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 13, 2015)

2 hour delay for fog.


----------



## Cruisinutah (Jul 17, 2015)

Neighbor's Hawthorne Deluxe that spent nearly it's entire life in the barn until his death three years ago at 94 years old.


----------



## sleepy (Jul 17, 2015)

Nice bike. And equally nice is the dust covered collection of bias ply tires!


----------



## mike j (Jul 19, 2015)

Along the Howe caverns bike show ride.


----------



## kunzog (Jul 20, 2015)

Indian


----------



## COB (Jul 23, 2015)

....


----------



## Iverider (Jul 23, 2015)

Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## bricycle (Jul 23, 2015)

Djshakes said:


> Thanks. I just got lucky they fell my way. Someday someone else will enjoy them.




need another adjustible stem? What's the going rate?


----------



## PINOYRODDER (Aug 2, 2015)

My ratrod Wingbar


----------



## mike j (Aug 6, 2015)

*Barns n' Bikes*

Something about them...


----------



## whizzer kid (Aug 6, 2015)

Hers my fav. Of my CT.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 6, 2015)

1941 Colson built Firestone Cruiser with 1939 RMS Queen Mary




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gasbag (Aug 7, 2015)

Raspberry






Nikon D3000 / 18-55 VR kit lens / 10X diopter / filtered flash


----------



## partsguy (Aug 7, 2015)

Some pics from a couple months ago:








Me and the owner of this Mustang talked for quite a bit


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 7, 2015)

*I had my OM for breakfast.*

Rode this first thing in the morning. I love this race machine!!


----------



## partsguy (Aug 9, 2015)

*Some Contrast...*

So many shiny machines here. How about some boneyard pics? '64 or '65 Eldorado. I can't narrow down the exact year because the vin was unreadable but the features are pretty obvious to me. This bike has great patina, its more yard art than a source of parts!


----------



## partsguy (Aug 9, 2015)

*The ghosts of bikes passed...*





*Piece, by piece, rotting away, hoping for salvation...*


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Aug 9, 2015)

Took these on a ride with the Chicago Tail Draggers back in May.


----------



## mike j (Aug 15, 2015)

End of the day at Torne Valley Vineyards.


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 15, 2015)

Some close-ups of my 53 JC Higgins Color Flow


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Aug 16, 2015)

love this shot of my 63 rollfast


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## THE STIG (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## okozzy (Sep 13, 2015)

ND 2 speed shifter setup.


----------



## mike j (Sep 21, 2015)

*The Rat Pack*

Delinquents!!!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 22, 2015)

1939 Marshall-Wells Zenith on Tacoma's waterfront this evening


----------



## Scooters (Sep 30, 2015)

HI,

Just bought at the Vancouver, Wa. Bike swap thinggy...

I like it.





An Wify poo.. got :





We two happy campers...


----------



## tacklebox (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## ZOO (Oct 5, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


>




Super pic almost looks green screen, how did you set your camera?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 5, 2015)

ZOO said:


> Super pic almost looks green screen, how did you set your camera?




50mm
F 2.8
1/2500
ISO 100


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## larock65 (Oct 5, 2015)

Two of my favorite bikes.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice shots Scott!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spokes (Oct 5, 2015)

Working late.


----------



## spokes (Oct 5, 2015)

Wait your turn.


----------



## shoe3 (Oct 5, 2015)

1907 Dayton racer


----------



## mrg (Oct 5, 2015)

well it looked a lot clearer on my phone, this is my other Squirt decal Scott, should get you to take that shot but its not that clear anyway being a decal on leather and ridden for years I dont know how it looks as good as it does.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## mike j (Oct 9, 2015)

....


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Oct 13, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 242253




Nice!


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## dboi4u (Oct 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dboi4u (Oct 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacdan98 (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 15, 2015)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## rocketman (Oct 15, 2015)

Elgin pooper.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm liking what you're doing with light there Scott


----------



## kunzog (Oct 17, 2015)

bikesnbuses said:


> Happy Halloween!View attachment 243390




Nice display, if I had that in my yard it would be gone within the hour!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## GTs58 (Oct 18, 2015)

I really like that one Scott!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 19, 2015)

thanks, I wanted to get some with the ominous clouds we just had.


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 25, 2015)

On the trail for the fall colors ride in Carnation, WA.


----------



## mike j (Oct 25, 2015)

Shot this on the way up to Stevie Z's swap. Beautiful country, believe that the leaves are just slightly past peak. This drive on 145 from Broome on up to Howe caverns area reminds me of the Shenandoah valley along I 81 in Virginia. Good time up at the swap/ store.


----------



## mike j (Oct 27, 2015)

Some bikes do seem to walk on water.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 29, 2015)

I didn't think anyone would mind, it was just parked there  long enough to grab a cookie.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Oct 31, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Nov 2, 2015)

Last of the leaf peeping around here.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## 56 Vette (Nov 6, 2015)

41 Flying Ace


----------



## mike j (Nov 6, 2015)

pedal_junky said:


> View attachment 248780



Frank, that is a really great shot, I keep going back to it.  There is a certain forlornness with hope, all muted eloquently. Nice bike also.


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 6, 2015)

mike j said:


> Frank, that is a really great shot, I keep going back to it.  There is a certain forlornness with hope, all muted eloquently. Nice bike also.



Mike, thanks for the compliment. I snapped this one on the way back from Tennessee the day I bought the bike.


----------



## Cdollar4 (Nov 6, 2015)

Mead Pathfinder

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## 56 Vette (Nov 11, 2015)

B6 in the fall


----------



## catfish (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 11, 2015)

I felt all the colors went well together on this one …


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 11, 2015)

a word of encouragement. there was a time when I came to this thread hoping for the simple things, no tires cut off, not out of focus. I now come to this thread knowing I'm going to see some really interesting and great photos.
my hope was to inspire you guys to take better photos hoping it would spread to the rest of the site, it has. 
I'm working on an idea, but if you have posted photos on this thread, and are willing to let THE CABE use them for a project, please post saying so. this will work as a limited release for use on the cabe only.
thanks for the hours of great photo viewing!
Scott


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 11, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> ...if you have posted photos on this thread, and are willing to let THE CABE use them for a project, please post saying so.




count me in


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 11, 2015)

Feel free to use any photos that I have posted, Scott.
This is one of my latest bad photography shots that I thought had an unexpected quality to it.
Never a good idea to shoot directly into the Sun, but in this case, I thought it gave the shot an interesting effect.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bon (Nov 11, 2015)

its not the best but i'm proud of it.


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 11, 2015)

Cool with me.


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 11, 2015)

pedal_junky said:


> Cool with me.




Me too - more the merrier.


----------



## 56 Vette (Nov 11, 2015)

No problem here if you want to use any of mine.


----------



## tickandtin (Nov 11, 2015)

The start of my obsesion 1955 corvett.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Nov 11, 2015)

My oldest boy 
looking "Chill" next to the 40's IJ

Feel free to use any photos I post in the Cabe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Nov 12, 2015)

This is a great thread, glad to be a small part of it, I'm in. ( At least I didn't cut off the tires. )


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 12, 2015)

*Maybe Not Best; "Decent Shot"*



			
				mike j said:
			
		

> This is a great thread, glad to be a small part of it, I'm in. ( At least I didn't cut off the tires. )




I usually cut off the tires because I'm trying to get in my rearview mirror or something....


----------



## eddie_bravo (Nov 15, 2015)

Took this awhile ago.  Thought i'd give it a title
 "Orange Co drought"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlr551cfd (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlr551cfd (Nov 16, 2015)

And here's a '57 Hawthorne I cleaned up and "shot" for a friend...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barracuda (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 19, 2015)

WOW! MOTHER NATURE AT HER BEST ..MAKING UP FOR ALL THE DRY RIDES IN 2015...A VERY WET AND RAINY DAY FOR THE BRAVE SKIDKINGS THAT BRAVED THE RAIN...AWESOME DAY THOUGH,VERY COOL AND PEACEFUL,CLEANSED THE BIKE SOUL.MY 37 GOT SOME MORE PATINA...MADE IT WORTH MORE. FUN TIMES ,,THANKS VALLEY TAVERN AND THANKS TO THE ROCK THE DOCK...AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO Gretchen Bailey FOR HER HOSPITALITY IN HER "SECRET HABUCHI TEA LAB" ...AWESOME !


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 19, 2015)

a few more pics from the SKIDKINGS WILD TURKEY RIDE NOVEMBER 14TH 2015


----------



## Iverider (Nov 19, 2015)

Great photo set Gary! Especially like the photo of the blue bike rider's eye view going through the water!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 19, 2015)

Gary ... now you gave away the secret to washing off the vintage bicycles ... the cat is out of the bag I guess ... I always have a shower cap along in my car for days like this ... The idea came from a good friend - Cyclingday - Marty ... works like a charm ... great pics of dedicated enthusiasts ... Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 19, 2015)

Here is a pic I took a week or so back at the Orange Circle ride ....


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Ride With a View....*

I really like the framing on this shot; but I still Cut the tire off....




1936 Packard long wheelbase single bar
Built by Colson


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 19, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> I really like the framing on this shot; but I still Cut the tire off....
> View attachment 251902
> 1936 Packard long wheelbase single bar
> Built by Colson




Clearly the tires are just too big ...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks! That "riders eye view " was me...  I took the pic because it looked way too cool..


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 24, 2015)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Gary ... now you gave away the secret to washing off the vintage bicycles ... the cat is out of the bag I guess ... I always have a shower cap along in my car for days like this ... The idea came from a good friend - Cyclingday - Marty ... works like a charm ... great pics of dedicated enthusiasts ... Ride Vintage - Frank




Thanks Frank! Yep this is the best way of cleaning those dirty red tires...They get super clean after a ride like that ...


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 25, 2015)

I am still learning, but I received positive feedback when I sent this pic to some friends…


----------



## mike j (Nov 25, 2015)

Nice shot !


----------



## incajoe (Nov 25, 2015)

Here's a few from some recent rides with my daughter.


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 25, 2015)

incajoe said:


> Here's a few from some recent rides with my daughter.



Good times. What river is this?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 25, 2015)

Was going through older pictures and found this..


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 25, 2015)

WAIT! Scott..thats not a Huffman!Its a S-C-H-W-I-N-N..:eek:


----------



## incajoe (Nov 25, 2015)

It's the Hudson River taken from the converted railroad bridge in Poughkeepsie.


----------



## incajoe (Nov 25, 2015)

bikesnbuses said:


> Was going through older pictures and found this..View attachment 253084




Love the early single cab!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Nov 28, 2015)

Burning calories after Thanksgiving on the '36 Hawthorne


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtn Goat (Nov 29, 2015)

61 Speedster project just finished.  Ready for a test ride just as the sun was setting. Picture turned out pretty neat.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Dec 7, 2015)

Contrasting Iver Red 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Dec 8, 2015)

Colson Commander


----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## bikebozo (Dec 8, 2015)

*1891`new mail*


----------



## mike j (Dec 13, 2015)

....


----------



## arnold (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Ross (Dec 20, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Dec 20, 2015)

Not my picture.  I know, I broke rule 3...but, I love it!





But, I did take this one recently in the backyard




Tried to get these guys in the background.  Egrets' having a meeting. I spooked them when I finally got the bike set up.




It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 24, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> I'm liking what you're doing with light there Scott




thanks! I found a great spot on the workbench: 2 small windows up high spaced ~6' apart, 2 small skylights ~10' up & behind, door to the left that I can open or close as needed.
Hoping to get some more shots out there today.


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 24, 2015)

mike j said:


> ....



Very nice there Mr. Mike bike looks awesome.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## mrg (Dec 24, 2015)

The color of the day!


----------



## jlr551cfd (Dec 24, 2015)

Ok, ok, it was yesterday,

Coming...





And going...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 30, 2015)

In my yard, with a couple of my toys.


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 30, 2015)

In my yard, with a couple of my toys.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## TattooedHead (Dec 30, 2015)

Key West in winter.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 31, 2015)

Beauty and The Beast


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 2, 2016)

Old bikes on the Santa Monica pier. 1/1/16


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 2, 2016)

A blast from the past.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 2, 2016)

A more local to me pier with some folks I know…


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## mike j (Jan 4, 2016)

Super sweet sunset shot, Scott. That's a poster !


----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 4, 2016)

Looks like this photograph was taken a half a century ago-just yesterday on the steps of an old boarded up church in Pineville NC with some ride buddies from the Hurricane Coaster club in CLT NC


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 4, 2016)

this weekend it seems like I only took photos of Franks No-Nose!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 4, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


>




  fun colors and shapes, very cool.


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 4, 2016)

59 Evans. Pic is next to my neighbors house here in Romeo, Michigan. House is 1890's, Church is 1870's. Like the colors on this shot.


----------



## Dave K (Jan 4, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


>




That bike is so amazing!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 5, 2016)

My best shot of best original paint....


----------



## catfish (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 5, 2016)

prep


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## bairdco (Jan 8, 2016)

Last night, in front of a Vietnamese, uh, "foot massage" parlor (I wasn't getting a "massage," i waas getting a burrito next door.)


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 8, 2016)

I like this one, another "dumb luck" shot. Took it while in motion, couldn't see what was in the camera frame


----------



## bricycle (Jan 8, 2016)

...probably just some old air, and grease. Possibly the receipt if you are lucky. Maybe a loose bearing or two...

Nice photo!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 8, 2016)

.....


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 9, 2016)

Posted before but pic expired.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## rollfaster (Jan 10, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 264406




really nice seat.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 13, 2016)

Cool vintage style pic of one of my Elgins.


----------



## digitalphotgraphybureau (Jan 14, 2016)

I am a photography currently in Baja California Mexico where my good friend Michael Jamieson recently brought down his pre 1950 Columbia which he has lovingly restored. Another good friend of mine, Erica Chipp a professional ballet dancer from San Francisco also wanted some (non ballet pose) photos. Seemed like a good opportunity to kill two birds with one stone ... here are the results


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 14, 2016)

Emblem Manufacturing Co. Greyhound bicycle. Fresh find.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## wolfmanradio (Jan 19, 2016)

My re-pop Luxury Liner after a long cold trip to the mailbox.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 19, 2016)

somethin funky with my cam


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 20, 2016)

Really like some of these old style picture programs.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 20, 2016)

To much time away from the Cabe, to much time on Ebay, a buy it now, and DELTA DISEASE and this happens


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 20, 2016)

oldfart36 said:


> Really like some of these old style picture programs.



I did all of the adjustments separate and by myself. this wasn't a program.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 23, 2016)

Last one of this series:


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## mike j (Jan 28, 2016)

.....


----------



## MrAustralia (Jan 28, 2016)

Character........ 70+ years of it.


----------



## mrg (Jan 29, 2016)

Wish I had a bike with me today, would have been a great photo, remember riding our  StringRays in the late 60's to see the weeny mobile


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 29, 2016)

mrg said:


> Wish I had a bike with me today, would have been a great photo, remember riding our  StringRays in the late 60's to see the weeny mobile
> 
> Clifford Brooks Stevens designed the Oscar Meyer Weiner Mobile. He also designed the Roadmaster Luxury Liner.
> Other notable designs include,
> ...


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 30, 2016)

Mesinger original paint G519 saddle, recovered, lightly distressed russet leather


----------



## spoker (Jan 30, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Mesinger original paint G519 saddle, recovered, lightly distressed russet leather
> 
> View attachment 281366



your pics are gettin alot better,keep it up,heh heh!!!


----------



## mrg (Jan 30, 2016)

Man Marty, your knowledge is endless,  I didnt even know there was a bike connection (the Designer) with the Weiner mobile I guess a few designers did car/bike/motorcycle etc.,  I just remember riding our StingRays to see it and wished I'd gone home the other day and got my Lime green 64 and went back for pics.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 31, 2016)

I like this shot... the background, the bike, and the bird.


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Sometimes wish I was in Ca. so could ride all year.


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 3, 2016)

Posted this the other day in 'which bike did you ride today'. This is only 1/2 the photo, I really like the shadow on my barn.


----------



## wolfmanradio (Feb 6, 2016)

The Shelby project is coming along


----------



## dogdart (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 10, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 284450



great contrast


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 10, 2016)

??????????


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 10, 2016)

the red light district


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 11, 2016)

learning a new cam


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 11, 2016)

The Warm California Sun


----------



## Pantmaker (Feb 11, 2016)

Prewar Emblem Manufacturing Greyhound chainring.


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 12, 2016)

Another shadow shot of my 37 Elgin Oriole.


----------



## mike j (Feb 13, 2016)

....


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 17, 2016)

1936 Schwinn Motorbike.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingsilver (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## mike j (Feb 22, 2016)

1901 Nyack, shot at one of the old TOC grand estates on the Hudson river in Upper Nyack, N.Y. Didn't notice that Crown Vic' on the right, would have been a lot better w/ out it.


----------



## Pantmaker (Feb 23, 2016)

Emblem Manufacturing Co.


----------



## rocketman (Feb 23, 2016)

36 Oriole

 ole


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 24, 2016)

Musselman blackout hub perspective...


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## BASHER76 (Feb 24, 2016)

My 1941 Wards Hawthorne


----------



## mike j (Mar 1, 2016)

.....


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 5, 2016)

Indian crank.


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Evans200 (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 6, 2016)

Wrap around 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Mar 6, 2016)

1938 Bluebird


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 6, 2016)

1939 Good Year Hi-Way Patrol


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 6, 2016)

1937 Hawthorne Comet, gone but not forgotten


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 6, 2016)

1936 Roadmaster


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## kingsilver (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## benakbs (Mar 7, 2016)

Sun came out today, had to take a picture!


----------



## RJWess (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## 100bikes (Mar 10, 2016)

A few interesting items from the collection.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 10, 2016)

I think this turned out nice....


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## GTs58 (Mar 10, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 294233




Cool axle nipples!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 11, 2016)

Trying a new app to reduce my pic size, just foolin around.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## tikicruiser (Mar 12, 2016)

lGot out this morning to run a few errand's. I totally "Dig" the local architecture of my hometown of Monrovia. If you like the "Craftsman" style of home's we've got some great example's.


----------



## tikicruiser (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Gpotter43 (Mar 13, 2016)

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## benakbs (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 15, 2016)

My 1940 Western Flyer shot with a Canon....


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Intense One (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## mike j (Mar 17, 2016)

Happy St.Patrick's day


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## hotrod62 (Mar 19, 2016)

1938 Manton & Smith {Sunracer}


----------



## mrg (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## kevin x (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## tikicruiser (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 28, 2016)

Alright Bill, let's disable the time stamp, shall we?


----------



## tikicruiser (Mar 28, 2016)

Whhhaaaatttttt! No love for the time stamp? How's this Scott, better?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## ccmerz (Mar 29, 2016)

Meet the Gibson family pedaling their wares  left...right....left...right........HALT!


----------



## ccmerz (Mar 29, 2016)

At ease...........


----------



## Greg M (Mar 29, 2016)

Could use a couple members of that family myself.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## mike j (Apr 1, 2016)

Motorbike & mortar


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 1, 2016)

Swapping at sunrise…


----------



## O.B.G. (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Pressed Steel 1915 (Apr 1, 2016)

View attachment 300902


----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## tikicruiser (Apr 3, 2016)

I felt the "Tradewinds" today.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 4, 2016)

I know, you guys are tired of the wall...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 5, 2016)

When I get a bike home, I always take pics for reference, before doing anything to them. This is one of those pics. Totally by accident, Love this pic!


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## kingsilver (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## mike j (Apr 22, 2016)

E-Z rider


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Floyd (Apr 24, 2016)

The Point, Pittsburgh


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Apr 26, 2016)

Nothing like a period and style correct background for the BSA


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 26, 2016)

A little purple for Prince


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 26, 2016)

Saw this yesterday at the grocery store.....

 .Gave me a little chuckle as this person seemed to take a page from Pee Wees big adventure with the chain..


----------



## O.B.G. (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Brian R. (Apr 28, 2016)

1951 CCM (Canada Cycle and Motor) Balloon Tire Motorbike model, in the city where it was built. Original paint and made-in-Canada Dunlop tires. One of my favourite bikes in one of my favourite places, Toronto Island.


----------



## syclesavage (Apr 29, 2016)

bikesnbuses said:


> Saw this yesterday at the grocery store.....View attachment 309431 .Gave me a little chuckle as this person seemed to take a page from Pee Wees big adventure with the chain..



 Hey if that's all ya got protect it the best way ya can.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 2, 2016)

ok, the bikes are nothing special, but they were sitting there and I took a picture of them.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 2, 2016)




----------



## bulldog1935 (May 2, 2016)

a few older photos of my Raleigh
Homestead on the Medina Trail




Suspension bridge at Mission San Juan


 

Pond on Leon Creek




Bikefish


 

Along for the ride


----------



## rustjunkie (May 2, 2016)




----------



## THE STIG (May 2, 2016)

someday i'll get the secret handshake and get a Rustjunkie seat


----------



## slick (May 2, 2016)

Just five 1937 CWC bug eye Supremes. Nothing to see here...


----------



## slick (May 2, 2016)




----------



## bikesnbuses (May 2, 2016)

WOW!!!!!!!!!  :eek:  NICE line-up!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Schwinn499 (May 2, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 2, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


>




Is that a candy store?....Or a Schwinn bike shop c.1974?


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (May 4, 2016)




----------



## pedal_junky (May 4, 2016)

1927.


----------



## Pantmaker (May 4, 2016)




----------



## charnleybob (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Schwinn499 (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Schwinn499 (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Schwinn499 (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 6, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


>



Nice garden in the back....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cds2323 (May 6, 2016)




----------



## barracuda (May 8, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## parkrndl (Jun 6, 2016)

here's a couple I like









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 9, 2016)

Front and Rear

Had a chance to take a couple shots in the shop yesterday.


----------



## hellshotrods (Jun 10, 2016)

x


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## O.B.G. (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 21, 2016)

Little details…


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 21, 2016)

It looks like cooled lava..


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## syclesavage (Jun 23, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> View attachment 332182



Sweet looking bike


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Jun 24, 2016)

Here is my favorite shots of my 1956 Schwinn American. 100% all original. I am the second owner. Has a speedo on it with 300 miles on it. Super sexy lady.


----------



## hotrod (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## hellshotrods (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 26, 2016)

I love the ride off the pier.
That sure brings back some memories.
I've done that myself when I was a kid.
This is just an art shot of a New Departure ash tray that was given to me by a good friend.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## duey377 (Jul 8, 2016)

My 68 Fastback,with my 68 Fastback.and my Doberboy Samson.


----------



## rocketman (Jul 8, 2016)

Parkside  "Pathfinder"


----------



## rocketman (Jul 8, 2016)

Framed Elgin, two years ago.


----------



## mike j (Jul 10, 2016)

Pass this old cemetery on the way to & from the Dudley swaps, always thought it was pretty cool. Stopped on the way back to pose my latest treasure.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 10, 2016)

rocketman said:


> View attachment 337853 Framed Elgin, two years ago.



Awesome idea! I will only add one thing to mine. I plan on putting a rider on mine giving the finger to my wife  It will be a great place to put her keys.


----------



## catfish (Jul 10, 2016)

mike j said:


> Pass this old cemetery on the way to & from the Dudley swaps, always thought it was pretty cool. Stopped on the way back to pose my latest treasure.
> 
> View attachment 338388




Much better than my photo of this bike....


----------



## catfish (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 13, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> View attachment 333279



I hope they were wearing cups (of course if they weren't, it solves the Darwin issue)


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 13, 2016)

Bike selfie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 13, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> I hope they were wearing cups (of course if they weren't, it solves the Darwin issue)



I would soo do that!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Jul 20, 2016)

TOC


----------



## mrg (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 20, 2016)

mrg said:


> View attachment 342159



Nice '67 Cyclone


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Jul 27, 2016)

Van's US open of surfing beach side movie!


----------



## mike j (Jul 28, 2016)

....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 28, 2016)

mike j said:


> ....
> 
> View attachment 344673



mikej would you mind some friendly help. it's a good photo, but could be much better.


----------



## mike j (Jul 28, 2016)

Scott, I'll take all the help I can get, my photo skills are very rudimentary. This is a great thread, improvement is a good thing. Mike


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 28, 2016)

mike j said:


> Scott, I'll take all the help I can get, my photo skills are very rudimentary. This is a great thread, improvement is a good thing. Mike



Great! sometimes I worry people will think I'm being a jerk, or that I think I'm great or something. just passing on what I've learned over the years.
first thing is composition. as a general rule you should eliminate anything that doesn't add to the picture, your photo has a full photos worth of extra wall at the top.
second, your photo is under exposed, which gives it that faded look
third is that the color is off. it might be my years looking at photos but I can almost always immediately see if a photo has a color cast. yours is off toward cyan, which is a kind of light greenish blue. colors work in opposites pairs. Cyan is the opposite of red, Magenta is the opposite of green and yellow is the opposite of blue. you should do some post processing (adjusting) of your photos that you want to post here. the easiest way to color correct a photo is to find a color you are certain of and adjust to it. usually I use white if I can. 
so, I've taken the liberty of adjusting your photo, let me know if you like it.
I corrected the color, adjusted the density to compensate for the under exposure ( I darkened it a bit) I photoshopped out the extension cord, I increased the contrast, and finally I cropped it to just the bike.


----------



## mike j (Jul 28, 2016)

Wow, Scott, feel free to adjust, darken, crop, or whatever you feel necessary to improve my photo's in the future. Seriously though, I've learned a lot from what you've shared so far. Now I'm liken' that bike even more, didn't notice the extension cord 'till it was too late. Thank you


----------



## Pantmaker (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 31, 2016)

.


----------



## Pantmaker (Aug 1, 2016)

rustystone2112 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 345659
> 
> View attachment 345664



Ha! I love the American chainguard. God bless America.


----------



## Brian R. (Aug 1, 2016)

1896 Crawford, sold by E.C. Hill & Co. as "Speedqueen", in Trinity Bellwoods Park, Toronto.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 1, 2016)

1938 Huffman LaFrance, Super Streamline.
Crissy Field, San Francisco.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi Mikej,

Can you describe how you tied the rear fender Skirt Guard?


----------



## mrg (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## island schwinn (Aug 2, 2016)

Not the greates shot,but love the subject matter.another jittery IPhone pic.


----------



## mbstude (Aug 2, 2016)

My first old bike.. A '51 Red Phantom that I built (and lost 60 pounds riding) when I lived in Atlanta.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 2, 2016)

There's just no substitute for good patina!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 2, 2016)

a variation on the above photo


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 2, 2016)

Sorry for over exposing this bicycle, but I just couldn't resist.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 2, 2016)

there's no such thing as too much Super Streamline!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## parkrndl (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## parkrndl (Aug 9, 2016)

parkrndl said:


> View attachment 348151



Found a free app called Prisma that did some pretty cool things with the photo above:



 


 


 


 


 
I did about 10 more, but I don't want to hose this thread with too many pictures...

--rick


----------



## mrg (Aug 10, 2016)

P38 "Lighting"


----------



## Pedal pushers (Aug 11, 2016)

1897 Columbia. I need to get wood rims... Hopefully I can in November sometime.


----------



## Pedal pushers (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## mike j (Aug 18, 2016)

....


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 20, 2016)

Instagram filtered.


----------



## mrg (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 21, 2016)

We had some friends from Sweden visiting,
And this is a picture of Christor after he took his first ride on a classic American bicycle.


----------



## mrg (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 30, 2016)

Brought this guy home on a Peugot I bought.Relaxing on the kickstand.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Still looking good after all these years, unlike its current custodian!


----------



## None (Sep 1, 2016)

These are a few of my favorite things...


----------



## None (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## dnc1 (Sep 2, 2016)

Desireé said:


> View attachment 355854
> 
> View attachment 355855
> 
> ...



Fantastic photos Desirée


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 2, 2016)

Was just testing out a new lens (with just the window for light).  This is the typical cluttered mess in my shop.  Bike is a recent arrival to be detailed and probably flipped.


----------



## Gaby C (Sep 3, 2016)

Here's one of mine, it was a 7 degree January in Wisconsin. Brrrr


----------



## Gaby C (Sep 3, 2016)

Here's another, my friend Chad's CWC Hawthorne, shot at Symco Shakedown in Oshkosh, WI last month.


----------



## None (Sep 3, 2016)

@dnc1 Thank you very much!


----------



## Pantmaker (Sep 5, 2016)

1955 Schwinn Wasp


----------



## Pantmaker (Sep 5, 2016)

1962 Schwinn Corvette 5 Speed


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 5, 2016)

White against Orange 
Like the contrast 

Got the badge from EBay some time ago
Liked the design on it and the Indian head was odd for an automotive theme,  plus it's really cool looking to me,






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 6, 2016)

I took this shot of the 1937 Elgin Bluebird, in front of one of the old houses along the route of the Sears September Cyclone Coaster Ride.


----------



## mrg (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 15, 2016)

so-so pic of an awesome place:
Wrigley memorial Catalina


----------



## mike j (Sep 15, 2016)

tripple3, assuming that you're sitting on your bike while taking the photo, we'll accept it. Nice shot, by the way.


----------



## None (Sep 19, 2016)

Excited for my new bicycles...but still in love with my current treasures.


----------



## mrg (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Cooper S. (Sep 20, 2016)

These are just the nicest on this phone, I hit it up with some basic editing


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 21, 2016)

*What!*
Just a cool pic, I accidentally took! At least I think it is! LOL


----------



## Floyd (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## mike j (Oct 2, 2016)

Not claiming this as a great shot in itself but I thought that the content was worth while. This is supposedly a George Barris custom. It was at Trexlertown on Saturday.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 2, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 366173



Probably been a long time since it's been outside ! Lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 2, 2016)

Yeah,
I think it's safe to say, that it's been decades since the last time it's been ridden like that.
It rolls like the day it was built in 1939.


Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Probably been a long time since it's been outside ! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 2, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah,
> I think it's safe to say, that it's been decades since the last time it's been ridden like that.
> It rolls like the day it was built in 1939.



Make sure to rub all that salty air residue  off!!!... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 3, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


>




Is that a software program you use to do that? V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 3, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Is that a software program you use to do that? V/r Shawn



yes, sort of. I mean no.
obviously I do it with software, but it's a long combination of adjustments and filters. that said, there probably is something out there, but I like to be able to adjust the effect myself.
I use a photo manipulation similar to Photoshop called GIMP. it's free and very good. it takes a little getting used to but I like it better.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## kingsilver (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 4, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Make sure to rub all that salty air residue  off!!!...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk






Beach ride residue...


----------



## spoker (Oct 4, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 366701
> Beach ride residue...



theres those kool tires again,were a great buy


----------



## Brian R. (Oct 5, 2016)

1967 CCM Imperial 700, 3 speed, in original condition with optional CCM touring bag. This was taken at a ferry dock on Toronto Island. The ferry captain uses the lights and lines up the triangles to ensure he's coming in straight.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 5, 2016)

"Brown" 400 model, French


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Overhauler (Oct 6, 2016)

First year original Fastback, and 5sp Stick Shift. Nut, bolt, washer overhaul.


----------



## mrg (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## saladshooter (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Oct 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 10, 2016)

Eddie just gave us the bird!


----------



## mike j (Oct 14, 2016)

Steampunk


----------



## Elginboy (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## mike j (Oct 17, 2016)

Samuel de Champlain monument on the lake.


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 24, 2016)

'40 4Star deluxe


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 24, 2016)

mike j said:


> Samuel de Champlain monument on the lake.
> 
> View attachment 371631



Very cool,Plattsburgh ?


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 24, 2016)

.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 24, 2016)

Cholsey Hill, south Oxfordshire, England.

 
Cholsey Great Barns.


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Rambler (Oct 25, 2016)

Autumn ride.


----------



## mike j (Oct 25, 2016)

Very nice shot, has that "down by the ole mill stream" kind of feeling.


----------



## Rambler (Oct 25, 2016)

mike j said:


> Very nice shot, has that "down by the ole mill stream" kind of feeling.




Funny you say that. As a matter of fact, photo was taken down by an old mill stream.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Rambler (Oct 28, 2016)

shadow ride


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## cds2323 (Nov 5, 2016)

1936 Westfield


----------



## catfish (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 6, 2016)

Mercury and Hiawatha


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 10, 2016)

1937 Indians.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 10, 2016)

.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 14, 2016)

The Proprietor


----------



## None (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## mike j (Nov 14, 2016)

Nice work, love the warm patina. First one is it, IMHO.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 14, 2016)

.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 17, 2016)

mrg said:


> View attachment 384601



Nice shot.
...down by "Bob's" foot I see Another broken pedal. Again?!?


----------



## mrg (Nov 17, 2016)

?, not broken, rubbers twist sometime.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 17, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Nice shot.
> ...down by "Bob's" foot I see Another broken pedal. Again?!?


----------



## hotrod (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 28, 2016)

my favorite view of moustache bars





(I tried this shot on 3 different days before the sun and time finally cooperated)


----------



## TicTocRob (Nov 30, 2016)

My Three Star Deluxe looks brand new. [emoji14]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rambler (Dec 4, 2016)

Christmas will be here soon...


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 5, 2016)

Looking back at summer, through a vintage eye!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Dec 7, 2016)

Badge.


----------



## mike j (Dec 9, 2016)

1934 Elgin


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 4, 2017)

PS..sorry for the tease guys..I sold this bike a while back..It went to Italy..


----------



## TicTocRob (Jan 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King Louie (Jan 15, 2017)

Schwinn Hauler


----------



## King Louie (Jan 15, 2017)

Ghost Rider !!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## None (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## None (Jan 16, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 410619



I LOVE this. So beautiful.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 16, 2017)

yes, have to attempt that shot about 100 times to get it to come out like that


----------



## mike j (Jan 16, 2017)

....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 8, 2017)

the photo I didn't want to post. 
sorry, but the front bike was stolen on our ride before I got to set it up and get proper portraits.


----------



## Pookie42 (Feb 8, 2017)

All takin with my iPhone5, I enjoy taking pictures of my bikes around the city and I would love to buy a decent camera but every time I save up some money I can't justify spending it on a camera verses a bicycle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## None (Feb 9, 2017)

Pookie42 said:


> All takin with my iPhone5, I enjoy taking pictures of my bikes around the city and I would love to buy a decent camera but every time I save up some money I can't justify spending it on a camera verses a bicycle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Beautiful photos!!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 9, 2017)

Yeah, especially that first one.
What's the story with that bike.
Possibly for sale?


----------



## Pedal pushers (Feb 10, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> the photo I didn't want to post.
> sorry, but the front bike was stolen on our ride before I got to set it up and get proper portraits.



Hope it finds its way hope


----------



## Tony M (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## mike j (Feb 16, 2017)

....


----------



## catfish (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## partsguy (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## mike j (Mar 7, 2017)

....


----------



## None (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## partsguy (Apr 3, 2017)

This. Is. Americana. Taking this super rare 1955 Huffy Radiobike out for a spin, I have Little Richard and Elvis blaring from my phone, and I could not resist a pic in front of the restored vintage neon sign at Sam and Ethels. LOVE IT!

Can't wait until I'm done fixing this up!



 

The same photo, with no smart phones, modern cars, or anything else new in the background, given an aged look. To an unknowing person, this photo could pass as a legitimate 1950's photograph!



 


*Coffee!!*


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 13, 2017)

Moonset


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Rambler (Apr 16, 2017)

A couple of compact classics, Isetta 300 with Union Strano


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## GTs58 (Apr 16, 2017)

Rambler said:


> A couple of compact classics, Isetta 300 with Union Strano




*
Cool! Did you get a couple good shots of that Panama Yellow 1958 Corvette?*


----------



## Rambler (Apr 17, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> *Cool! Did you get a couple good shots of that Panama Yellow 1958 Corvette?*




No, my only interest was the compactness of the Isetta 300 in comparison with the compactness of the Union Strano.  I did take a shot of the bike with an early FIAT 500 for the same comparison of compact size but liked the Isetta better.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 17, 2017)

Rudge -Whitworth and tank engine.


----------



## Nashman (Apr 18, 2017)

My old Twin Bar, and misc rides present/past.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 18, 2017)

A few Schwann pictures. ...


----------



## Nashman (Apr 19, 2017)

A few more before Digital camera. Sorry, only able to make a couple PDF's, but a cool BSA military folder on a dock, a 1937 Silver King beside a 1934 Desoto ( Canadian) Airflow, and my son detailing his 50's 20 inch Columbia ( over 20 years ago) with a chamois.....JPG My Daughter and I about 15 years ago/me on original pre-war Monark Elgin, her on vintage pedal scooter... ( non PDF) Worth a look if you want. Thanks....


----------



## Nashman (Apr 19, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 452564



Looks like a fun trail to ride! Great scenery...


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 19, 2017)

Nashman said:


> A few more before Digital camera. Sorry, only able to make a couple PDF's, but a cool BSA military folder on a dock, a 1937 Silver King beside a 1934 Desoto ( Canadian) Airflow, and my son detailing his 50's 20 inch Columbia ( over 20 years ago) with a chamois.....JPG My Daughter and I about 15 years ago/me on original pre-war Monark Elgin, her on vintage pedal scooter... ( non PDF) Worth a look if you want. Thanks....
> 
> View attachment 453680




Thought I would help you gor the people that can't open a PDF.


----------



## mrg (Apr 20, 2017)

77 & 79 spitfires


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## sfgascott (Apr 21, 2017)

One of my Electra Deluxe Relics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 27, 2017)

perspective


----------



## mrg (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Imsohawthorney (May 5, 2017)

If Comfort is desired...we're talking 8 speeds of it here! Love this bike. GGG BBW


----------



## mike j (May 9, 2017)

First off, I didn't take this photo, which technically violates one of the rules of this thread. Photo was taken by Dfa242 several years ago at Copake. I just came across it looking for info. on something else. It is such an incredible classic that I had to repost it. Captures the moment perfectly, great shot Dean.


----------



## tripple3 (May 9, 2017)

One of my recent favorites...


----------



## mrg (May 22, 2017)




----------



## catfish (May 22, 2017)




----------



## 37fleetwood (May 22, 2017)

Steve's Elgin


----------



## cyclingday (May 22, 2017)

I guess that's why they call it the blues.


----------



## catfish (May 22, 2017)




----------



## mike j (May 22, 2017)

....


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 22, 2017)

gratuitous Elgin shot.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 22, 2017)

Marty and I were discussing whether we'd heard if anyone had ever taken a photo of a Super Streamline's and Bluebird's tails together. that question has now been answered!


----------



## cyclingday (May 23, 2017)

1937 Elgin Bluebird in Yosemite National Park.


----------



## JAF/CO (May 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (May 23, 2017)




----------



## mike j (May 24, 2017)

....


----------



## Maskadeo (May 24, 2017)




----------



## partsguy (May 28, 2017)

I thought I would capture a bicycle at the end of it's road. A recently parted out '79 Columbia. Parts went to my step-dad's and now-ex girlfriend's bikes. Plus I had spares! I also picked it up after dropping off my ex. Oh, I can't wait to make a scrap run! There's a '70 Schwinn under it too lol





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (May 28, 2017)




----------



## 37fleetwood (May 29, 2017)




----------



## partsguy (May 29, 2017)

Happy Memorial Day! More to come after the parade!





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (May 29, 2017)

'Murica



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zuni13 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## mike j (Jun 2, 2017)

....


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 2, 2017)

Two of my favorites that I took at Yosemite


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## mike j (Jun 3, 2017)

....


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 4, 2017)

Birdbath.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Zuni13 (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 5, 2017)

mrg said:


> View attachment 477443 View attachment 477444




Tank looks awesome on the bike- great job 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buickmike (Jun 6, 2017)

Wish I coulda find a tank at a swap any swap


----------



## buickmike (Jun 6, 2017)

I had to make a heavy duty clamp to keep my troxel from slippin
 ...any tank.
.


----------



## mrg (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Jun 6, 2017)

buickmike said:


> Wish I coulda find a tank at a swap any swap



I to would love to find one of these tanks at a swap but just brought the tank to the swap to show some friends my progress.


----------



## mrg (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## None (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## mike j (Jun 11, 2017)

Nice shots Desiree', the first one has a somewhat foreboding quality to it.


----------



## None (Jun 11, 2017)

mike j said:


> Nice shots Desiree', the first one has a somewhat foreboding quality to it.




Thank you @mike j!


----------



## mrg (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## buickmike (Jun 25, 2017)

Recent fab work;   first time I tightened down then sat on it and rocked it moved.. s o.     clamped down some more and it held. Look at clearance under seat. Them old bikes are something else.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## rcole45 (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## rcole45 (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## Paulclarke (Jul 2, 2017)

Just got this CCM Flyte a couple of days ago. Im pretty obsessed with it.  

Paul.


----------



## buickmike (Jul 2, 2017)

I have to use seat pole from bike on right to run prewar troxell on bike in front of camera. That pole must be off stingray type bike.It has long tapered area where hopefully longer troxell clamp will be able to seat.
 Wouldn't. Work. Prewar would not clamp -48 bike (B/W) didn't accept reg seat post


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## mike j (Jul 11, 2017)

....


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Two Wheeler (Jul 22, 2017)

1948 DX


----------



## the tinker (Jul 22, 2017)

Dan Shabel said:


> 1948 DX View attachment 648773



Nice bike, great to see the flags, love your bench, God Bless the USA !


----------



## kreika (Jul 22, 2017)

Old girls bike unique color scheme.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 23, 2017)

cyclingday said:


>



Hey Marty. Where do I put my quarters?


----------



## rcole45 (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## rcole45 (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## partsguy (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 1, 2017)

Thank's, Rudy!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 2, 2017)

The gateway drug.

 All we ever wanted was a straightbar Schwinn. Lol!


----------



## burrolalb (Aug 2, 2017)

Yesterday at the santa fe dam 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 2, 2017)

My new bedroom in Castro Valley


----------



## mrg (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## mike j (Aug 12, 2017)

Ommm....


----------



## Pookie42 (Aug 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 12, 2017)

Pookie42 said:


> View attachment 659183
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




All I can say is WOW!


----------



## tryder (Aug 12, 2017)

Pookie42 said:


> View attachment 659183
> 
> 
> Yeah.  WOW!


----------



## mike j (Aug 12, 2017)

Allow me to third that WOW.


----------



## mrg (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## jlr551cfd (Aug 23, 2017)

Still amazed this trail is just 20 mins from downtown Chicago! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ311foo (Aug 23, 2017)

My Raleigh Sports on a country road cruise


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 25, 2017)

A few Schwann pictures. .....


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 25, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> A few Schwann pictures. .....
> 
> View attachment 665718
> 
> ...



That ladies Cadillac is a real beaut!


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 25, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> That ladies Cadillac is a real beaut!



Thanks  , it's a 41 , we've yet to clean it  , enjoying it as found for now. ...


----------



## Dgoldman (Aug 25, 2017)

1936 Schwinn C model


----------



## mazdaflyer (Aug 25, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 26, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> A few Schwann pictures. .....
> 
> View attachment 665718
> 
> ...





 
Very Nice composition and great light


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 26, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> View attachment 665894
> Very Nice composition and great light



Thanks,  daytime pictures are best in the shade of trees I've learned. ...


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 26, 2017)

.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Aug 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdaflyer (Aug 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdaflyer (Aug 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdaflyer (Aug 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rcole45 (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 8, 2017)

.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 9, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 9, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 10, 2017)

This is team I've been part of since childhood and I love it......


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 10, 2017)

52 Schwinn Standard. Badged as a Royal  .


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Psycho Sammi (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 18, 2017)

1949 Schwinn B6


----------



## rcole45 (Sep 18, 2017)

1950 Schwinn straight bar strand cruiser


----------



## TicTocRob (Sep 19, 2017)

Letting it fly on EBay 1941 Westfield Viking




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Rollo (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## tacklebox (Sep 23, 2017)

My 59' schwinn tiger



Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 23, 2017)

.


----------



## mrg (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 1, 2017)

Lizard dude!


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Oct 1, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> Here's one of my favorites.
> 
> View attachment 523784





37fleetwood said:


> Here's one of my favorites.
> 
> View attachment 523784



Really like this photo! Great job


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Oct 1, 2017)

dfa242 said:


> Here are a couple of my favorites -
> 
> View attachment 58068View attachment 58069
> 
> ...



Awsomeness!


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Oct 1, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 6781521949 Schwinn B6



Sweet!!!


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Oct 1, 2017)

Dgoldman said:


> 1936 Schwinn C model
> View attachment 665812 View attachment 665813 View attachment 665814



Very Sweet "C"


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Oct 1, 2017)

Balloontyre said:


> View attachment 488638



Love this one!!!


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Oct 1, 2017)

Desireé said:


> View attachment 480090 View attachment 480091



Bad Ass Ride Desiree.........


----------



## None (Oct 1, 2017)

mfhemi1969 said:


> Bad Ass Ride Desiree.........




Thanks man!


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Oct 1, 2017)

Life's a beach

the twins and their older brother


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Oct 1, 2017)

79 Motomag. ...


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 3, 2017)

may have to start a new Jungle and Bikes thread


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 4, 2017)

*Well! There's A Table Under There Somewhere!*

*

 *


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Oct 5, 2017)

.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 8, 2017)

Photo credit Mrs Rustjunkie


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## robert thomann (Oct 11, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> I've been thinking of doing this for quite a while now. Up til recently I have been a professional photographer. I owned my own portrait studio several years back and have always enjoyed taking and looking at great photos. I would like to start this thread in the hopes that it will inspire all of you to post some of your best shots.
> here's what I would like,
> 1 post your best bike related photos. (bikes, bike parts, or simply bike related)
> 2 post as many as you like.
> ...


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 21, 2017)

Monark Rocket


----------



## mike j (Oct 21, 2017)

Von Zipper


----------



## eddie_bravo (Oct 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## mike j (Dec 5, 2017)

....


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Psycho Sammi (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Cosmicflyer (Jan 16, 2018)

1961 schwinn racer....on the Katy trail in missouri


----------



## DoggieDodaac (Jan 16, 2018)

bud poe said:


> View attachment 523896





blasterracing said:


> *Hiawatha Arrow*
> 
> Hiawatha Arrow
> 
> View attachment 72081



hubba hubba


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 18, 2018)

Photo credit, Frank@cyclonecoaster.com


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 18, 2018)

Schwinn high flange,"Telephone Dial" hubs.


----------



## Pauliemon (Jan 18, 2018)

fordsnake said:


> Thanks so much...that image was taken for the RatRodBikeBuildOff contest that's currently going on. Here's a few more images of Remix.
> 
> 
> View attachment 546105
> ...



And the winner is! Super nice work.


----------



## Pauliemon (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Pauliemon (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## andybee75 (Jan 19, 2018)

My 1938 Husqvarna in a swedish beechwood forrest, spring of 2017.


----------



## Pauliemon (Jan 19, 2018)

andybee75 said:


> My 1938 Husqvarna in a swedish beechwood forrest, spring of 2017.
> View attachment 740043





 
1976 Husqvarna Hangtown motocross track.


----------



## mike j (Feb 16, 2018)

'46 DX


----------



## Jon Olson (Feb 16, 2018)

First day in the sun. (Just restored May 2017.)


----------



## phantom (Feb 16, 2018)

Bike Art?


----------



## JAF/CO (Feb 16, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Feb 16, 2018)

1946 Schwinns. .


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 16, 2018)

Darcy & Nick
Huntington Beach, California.
February 6th 2018


----------



## mike j (Feb 23, 2018)

....


----------



## PlasticNerd (Feb 23, 2018)

My late 40s Autocycle


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## rcole45 (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## SKPC (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## parkrndl (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 15, 2018)

Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## West is the Best (Apr 16, 2018)

Stopped off in Hermosa Beach for Lunch. The Marvin Braude Bike Trail or "The Strand" is a 21 mile bike path that connects many iconic Southern California LA county beach cities together. It is a great ride any time of year. Endless summer...My 2014 Surly Ogre I use for touring.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 16, 2018)

Alameda Creek in Niles Ca.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 16, 2018)

my VERY rusty stem after a bit of quality time with a wire wheel on my buffer. I like the texture.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Apr 17, 2018)

it's a schwinn.....


----------



## Floyd (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Floyd (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 18, 2018)

Floyd said:


> View attachment 790494



Award winning photo!
Now, this is what this thread is supposed to be all about.
Outstanding photograph!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## saladshooter (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 21, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 792624



double like


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 21, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 791477



this one could be a painting


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Apr 23, 2018)

Acadia, Maine.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 23, 2018)

Really like this Tripl-3 photo.  Super-clean shot. I cropped it a bit..


----------



## Cosmicflyer (Apr 24, 2018)

Katy trail in missouri


----------



## mike j (Apr 25, 2018)

Augusta falls, Tuxedo, N.Y.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Apr 25, 2018)

mrkmcdonnell said:


> Acadia, Maine.
> View attachment 793942




In case you were stumped.... water bottle mounts: Clampagnolo. Seat post: Avobent. Pannier ties: REI...climbing department.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## saladshooter (Apr 26, 2018)

!!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (May 7, 2018)

Trash day.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 20, 2018)

Bianchi Trofeo, stainless steel Torelli


----------



## Bike Mike (May 20, 2018)

Here's my pic.


----------



## island schwinn (May 20, 2018)

Undisclosed location,the jungle scene


----------



## cyclingday (May 21, 2018)

1940 Shelby, Speedline Supreme,
Yosemite Valley, 2018


----------



## Bike Mike (May 21, 2018)

Bike Mike said:


> Here's my pic.
> 
> View attachment 811273


----------



## fordmike65 (May 21, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (May 21, 2018)

This one is a favorite, of the shots I took during our annual Yosemite Valley ride, 2018.
Chris Montoya, aka, Slick.
Founder and co conspirator, of the Rolling Relics / Drop Stand Mafia.
I call it," The Lone Rider at Sundown."


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Schwinn499 (May 21, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 811559 This one is a favorite, of the shots I took during our annual Yosemite Valley ride, 2018.
> Chris Montoya, aka, Slick.
> Founder and co conspirator, of the Rolling Relics / Drop Stand Mafia.
> I call it," The Lone Rider at Sundown."








Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (May 21, 2018)

Cody, you never cease to amaze me. lol!
That's a classic shot!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 21, 2018)

The cool thing about the evinrude,  I got to see, ride and work on one all in the same day haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 21, 2018)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> The cool thing about the evinrude,  I got to see, ride and work on one all in the same day haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 21, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 4, 2018)

You just never know, which one is going to be your best shot of the day.

 This one may not be my best shot of the day, but it turned out to be my favorite, of the ones I took on our ride yesterday.


----------



## JRE (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 4, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 818934



Great shot Mike!


----------



## Jive Turkey (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Floyd (Jun 5, 2018)

Schwaste in the rusty wilderness


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 6, 2018)

Should start taking more pix when a photo  op comes up. On the rides here a lot of guys do. Here's a (little) better pic of one of Pam's favorite bikes taken in our yard.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 6, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 848964



Hey it's Brian from San Francisco ! Rode with you when you came up and joined the Skid Kings for a spin in Tacoma. Couldn't make it down there this year, maybe next . - Frank


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## dnc1 (Aug 6, 2018)

A shot of my "Cycles Morot" after a little light fettling.....


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 7, 2018)

Old Skool!


----------



## parkrndl (Aug 7, 2018)

My daughter is a photographer, and she talks about getting "golden hour" shots.  I figured I'd try it this morning.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 7, 2018)

I like this pic of my Elgin Tiki Cruiser with the other bikes and riders on break.
If you follow the rules of this thread; it could be better if I would quit cutting out the tires....


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Stanley (Aug 8, 2018)

Sunrise



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scout Evans (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## TR6SC (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 10, 2018)

Rifling through some old photos, I rediscovered a few of my favorites. This is my beautiful grandmother helping out at the old bike shop.  I would employ her on occasion and repay her in coffees and pastries.  I miss her very much.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 10, 2018)

with my little girl, training wheels just removed.


----------



## anders1 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## anders1 (Aug 10, 2018)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> with my little girl, training wheels just removed.View attachment 850614



Really cool pic!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 10, 2018)

anders1 said:


> Really cool pic!



Wish I could take credit for it.  It was taken by a very good friend of mine.


----------



## anders1 (Aug 10, 2018)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Wish I could take credit for it.  It was taken by a very good friend of mine.



That’s cool man, I remember those days myself with my daughter about 10 years ago. Now she’s learning to drive a car. Enjoy it while you can my friend...


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 12, 2018)

"Cadduper Deluxe"


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## rcole45 (Aug 12, 2018)

Nice day at the beach


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 5, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 864028



I’ve been wanting to take that same shot for a while now.  Beautiful old building.  Great angle!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 9, 2018)

stage light










Odd and neat photo feature in iPhone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 10, 2018)

Photo credit to @tripple3 


I cropped it and gave it a little tone.
I liked how it looks like motorcyclists waiting for a traffic signal.
Nice shot, Mark!


----------



## catfish (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Andy Dee (Sep 21, 2018)

Slight_Rust_is_Accepted said:


> This is one of the better shots of my bike:
> 
> View attachment 58018
> 
> ...



One of the most beautiful bikes I've ever seen. Please tell me what make of bike that is. Thanks


----------



## Andy Dee (Sep 21, 2018)

Just started the restoration.


----------



## Andy Dee (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Andy Dee (Sep 21, 2018)

A Henderson I just sold to a member.


----------



## Speed King (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## anders1 (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## anders1 (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## anders1 (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 22, 2018)

Haven’t serviced it yet just cleaned some of the paint & chrome a little and aired the tires  and it rides great


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 30, 2018)

These are going off to Brooklyn so speak now else they're going to become something else...


----------



## buickmike (Oct 1, 2018)

My oldest


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## TR6SC (Oct 2, 2018)

Took a few fotos down at the aluminum walkways running through the Humboldt bay marsh.
 The sun was hiding behind the clouds so the aluminum wasn't causing snow-blindedness. These first days of autumn take me back. I remember spinning bike wheels on a friends front lawn, waiting for the spin to stop. I can still picture the bike upside down with the front wheel not stopping, but going backwards instead.  Back and forth. It seemed to last forever.
Here are a couple more.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## nick1985 (Oct 9, 2018)

My three bikes in London UK a few weeks ago. They are now somewhere across the ocean on their way to Australia! I cant wait to see them again...hopefully in one piece


----------



## fattyre (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## mike j (Nov 24, 2018)

This thread hasn't been on in a while, always liked it.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## then8j (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## mbstude (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Miles (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Miles (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Jan 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 26, 2019)

Ledgeview outlook.


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 12, 2019)

B/W


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 18, 2019)

No bicycle needed here, this intersection definitely captures the imagination of the Classic and Antique Bicycle Enthusiast.

Excuse me sir, Can you tell me how to get to Airflo Parkway?


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## SWPA (Feb 18, 2019)

Great pics!


----------



## gator49 (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## mike j (Mar 3, 2019)

....


----------



## Rollo (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Mark Johnston (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 3, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 5, 2019)

1938  Wards Hawthorne, Twin-Bar


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 18, 2019)

I like this one



I rode it to there.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## 39zep (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## hm. (Mar 29, 2019)

...


----------



## Thurman (Mar 29, 2019)

1985 reissue Columbia 1952 RX 5


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Mar 29, 2019)

Some recent good ones of the 41.


----------



## Smoopy's (Mar 29, 2019)

*


*


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 29, 2019)

Miq said:


> View attachment 972446View attachment 972447View attachment 972448Some recent good ones of the 41.





Aaaah, Indian Bend Wash! Cool shot!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 30, 2019)

1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser, HB cliffs, Dog Beach. March 19, 2019


----------



## Miq (Mar 30, 2019)

A few good ones from today’s ride on the canal with the clip on fisheye lens and the 41.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Apr 1, 2019)

@WetDogGraphix Great sky in that pic!!


----------



## Miq (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (Apr 7, 2019)

1937 Lack's Zephyr Roadmaster


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## 39zep (Apr 7, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 977103



Best tank. Design and lines.  Bar none..  Congrats to you and Luisa!
Sorry I missed you guys today.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 8, 2019)

James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## Miq (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Dave Stromberger (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 15, 2019)

Shot this in Italy a few years ago...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## oldy57 (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Brian R. (Apr 22, 2019)

1896 Comet Scorcher Model H on the boardwalk, Toronto Island. That tree shadow makes me think of the ghost of the original owner, following it around.


----------



## Bikebones (Apr 22, 2019)

Great idea I love bikes and photos, I got some ready...keith.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## modelcarjedi (Apr 22, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 28, 2019)

James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Huguenot (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## modelcarjedi (Jun 12, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 12, 2019)

@37fleetwood


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## mike j (Jun 13, 2019)

....


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Rusty72 (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 13, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1014519




There's a pair to draw to


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jun 14, 2019)

Yosemite 2019


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 15, 2019)

I like this shot.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 15, 2019)

.


----------



## Crazy Nick (Jun 15, 2019)

He don't know it yet but the Stingray is also his


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 16, 2019)

Hammerhead


----------



## Miles (Jun 17, 2019)

Some junk bike out in the desert .... Silver Springs NV...


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Hobo Bill (Jun 17, 2019)

out and about...visiting a 200 yr. old cherry ....speaks in brail


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 17, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1016478



Cyclingday (Out riding with wife "Honey, I'm going to stop and take a picture of my bike with the ocean as the backdrop."
Wife: "OK"
Cyclingday: (Looks thru viewfinder) "Got it"






Looks like it was a great day for a beach ride.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jun 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lake Ontario (Jun 18, 2019)

Buster1 said:


> View attachment 523783



Excellent, good job!


----------



## mrg (Jun 19, 2019)

The reflection was a plus!


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Crazy Nick (Jun 22, 2019)

^^^ Vintage Schwinn (approve), electric guitar (approve), classical guitar (approve), Tombstone "You're a daisy if you do"


----------



## Crazy Nick (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## saladshooter (Jul 3, 2019)

If you didn't know it was supposed to be there, you'd probably clean it right off. I know what's there and love it for what it is.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 3, 2019)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1024903










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gkeep (Jul 3, 2019)

A seasonal shot at the neighbors from last year.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 5, 2019)

June Gloom 2019


----------



## mrg (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Bikebones (Jul 17, 2019)

Some cool pics..


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## John G04 (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Rambler (Jul 19, 2019)

*Wright Brothers Home and Shop




*


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jul 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikebones (Jul 23, 2019)

A few pics.....


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## saladshooter (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## tech549 (Jul 28, 2019)

cool thoughts


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jul 28, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 28, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 23, 2019)

Hope this photo is worthy of Scott's amazing thread...My buddy did say "cool metal pile..."


----------



## SKPC (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 24, 2019)

Photo credit; @tripple3 


I gave it the Silvertone.


----------



## Greeced lightning (Aug 25, 2019)

Nothing like a nice coat of paint to brighten up a bunker.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 25, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 27, 2019)

Elk Rapids, MI


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Sep 5, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 9, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauliemon (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Nashman (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (Sep 20, 2019)

2019 Powerland Heritage Park Bike Swap Meet


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 20, 2019)

Crazy8 said:


> First photos I ever took of my first find 3 months ago.
> 
> View attachment 116853View attachment 116854View attachment 116855



Hello, I love your bike. Do you have a photo of the badge? Thank you. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 20, 2019)

rcole45 said:


> *photos*
> 
> After the coasters ride today, Scott let me borrow his photo studio.View attachment 140509View attachment 140510View attachment 140511



Howdy, how are you? I was wondering what head badge your B10 has? Do you have a photo? Thank you. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 20, 2019)

37fleetwood said:


> an UN-intentional self portrait.
> 
> View attachment 565860



Great advice on taking photos, most of all the advice on taking lots of photos. Years ago while working in Alaska I took 100's of photos, most of them were crap. However many of them turned out to be beautiful post card like photos. Back then you had to have them developed before you knew what you had, now you just erase the crappy photos. I love it!

Most back-lit photos suck, unless that's the look you want of course. For some reason, most people don't take a good shot of the head badge (the soul behind the bike)?


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## buickmike (Sep 29, 2019)

The playsets in this pic are mounted on a surface that has "give" to it or padding.When I was a kid the area under the swings was scraped and hard from years of dragging your feet.  The toughest. Trick was a swingset "dismount" None of this fancy shmancy rubber on the deck.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## 3-speeder (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## rcole45 (Oct 9, 2019)

MY 1980 S&S on Sundays coaster ride


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 21, 2019)

It is almost Halloween.  Walmart bike because it is cheap.  All eyes light up.  One morning's work.


----------



## crazyhawk (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 21, 2019)

Here is couple from yesterdays Skidkings Vbc Fall Color Classic ...


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## bike (Oct 24, 2019)

Heavy Metal!


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 24, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1082123




Sweet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanley (Oct 25, 2019)

Shelby Ohio



Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 25, 2019)

1940/41 Shelby Speedline Supreme.
Newport Beach, California.


----------



## Miq (Oct 25, 2019)

Shelby morning.  I'm sure @tripple3 lusts the lightning bolt formed into the tank.  Very neat looking bikes!


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 4, 2019)

Cyclone Coaster, Fall Swap and Ride, 2019


----------



## Miq (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Nov 18, 2019)

@SKPC @Hammerhead I can make it 4 earth based photos in a row.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## mike j (Nov 18, 2019)

....


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 18, 2019)

...


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 18, 2019)

...


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 19, 2019)

Trippy pics @rustystone2112 
Hammerhead


----------



## charnleybob (Nov 19, 2019)

Not my picture, just my bike.
A Bob Rose restoration.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 19, 2019)

...


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 19, 2019)

And now, back to reality.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 19, 2019)

I agree, what is up with all the LSD computer images?  That's not photography but just burning up space....Cool schwinnies with the Queen Marty.


----------



## Miq (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 22, 2019)

Awesome pic @Miq.


----------



## Miq (Nov 22, 2019)

Thanks @Hammerhead, you too!  Here’s another from the puddles tonight.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Scout Evans (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Nov 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Harley Mclemore (Nov 25, 2019)

heres two i took





Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 27, 2019)

Pics don't show how beautiful it really is....


----------



## Miq (Nov 27, 2019)

@tripple3 It’s pretty amazing as a photo too.      Wish I could have been there...

and here too.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 8, 2019)

Nice work @Hammerhead!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 16, 2019)

A little Christmas cheer, 2019


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 16, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Pics don't show how beautiful it really is....
> View attachment 1102527



they don't have to, that's such a well-lit photo


----------



## prewarmachine (Dec 17, 2019)

Pictures from the farm.

Whizzer projects


The ugly duckling



The daily rider




The other rider


----------



## rcole45 (Dec 19, 2019)

Nice day for a ride at the beach


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 22, 2019)

Tanks, for the memories.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 31, 2019)

Ok, not exactly bike related, although there was a bicycle badged, Stutz, so not completely unrelated.
I just thought, this was my best shot from last weekends ride.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## hm. (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## JAF/CO (Dec 31, 2019)

jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 31, 2019)

37fleetwood said:


> I've been thinking of doing this for quite a while now. Up til recently I have been a professional photographer. I owned my own portrait studio several years back and have always enjoyed taking and looking at great photos. I would like to start this thread in the hopes that it will inspire all of you to post some of your best shots.
> here's what I would like,
> 1 post your best bike related photos. (bikes, bike parts, or simply bike related)
> 2 post as many as you like.
> ...



Yes, thanks! There should be a photography section on the forum for bicycles.
This is a very important topic, since everyone is involved in shooting and posting photos.
I used to have an antique camera collection and would use 120 film in TOC cameras. The photos would look more like water color paintings, because they had no color corrective lenses.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 31, 2019)

Nowadays, with the superior edit features of the average cellphone, everyone can be a photography hero.
One of the guys took a cellphone shot of their bike up at this years Yosemite ride, that made Ansel Adams look like an amateur. Lol!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 31, 2019)

Here’s from yesterday’s ride


----------



## mrg (Dec 31, 2019)

Wanted to  get closer to the Hawk but he was giving me the evil eye!


----------



## rcole45 (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## saladshooter (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 5, 2020)

"Airfield Tower, 39 Flying Ace requests clearance for take off, over." kccchhhhh

"39 Flying Ace, hold for photo opportunity, over." kccchhhh

"Copy Airfield Tower. Holding for clearance, over." kccchhhh
















"39 Flying Ace, Airfield Tower, you are clear for take off, over." kccchhhh

"Thank you Airfield Tower. 39 Flying Ace out!"


----------



## rcole45 (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## SKPC (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Mr.RED (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## crazyhawk (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## sarmisluters (Jan 25, 2020)

Been organizing my stash today and have not looked at this in a long while. NFS, projects will get done !


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Pookie42 (Jan 28, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Jan 28, 2020)

Cool action shot @cyclingday, the dog on the right is getting it done!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## rcole45 (Jan 29, 2020)

Might as well post the photo I took while Frank was taking a photo of me



. LOL


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 29, 2020)

*Just for perspective .. here is my pic of Ron

*


----------



## rcole45 (Jan 30, 2020)

Another great day at the beach.


----------



## rcole45 (Feb 2, 2020)

Sunset on Saturdays ride to Seal Beach for lunch.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## SKPC (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Miq (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 8, 2020)

This one reminded me of the painting, Nighthawks, by Edward Hopper.



Dayhawks.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 12, 2020)

2 close to the heart favorites of mine!


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 13, 2020)

Bellows Falls VT


----------



## JAF/CO (Feb 13, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1136685




That bike looks like a 24”


jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John G04 (Feb 14, 2020)

View of the Lehigh/Delaware River in Easton pa


----------



## eddie_bravo (Feb 16, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 17, 2020)

*Love that bicycle Marty ... It just has the look ... perfect patina  .. great to see it out at the ride yesterday .. Ridden not Hidden .. Frank *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 19, 2020)

@markivpedalpusher taking his first Whizzer ride.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Feb 19, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1142544@markivpedalpusher taking his first Whizzer ride.View attachment 1142545




I think he may be hooked! Nice whizzer Mark. One of the few times I’ve seen you without flip-flops on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 21, 2020)

aasmitty757 said:


> I think he may be hooked! Nice whizzer Mark. One of the few times I’ve seen you without flip-flops on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




*A Whizzer requires a closed toe shoe - No flip flops until you trust the machine ... and then no flip flops ... safety first Mark *

*... Ridden not Hidden ... Frank   *


----------



## 39zep (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Feb 22, 2020)

39zep said:


> View attachment 1143620




Maaamaaacita Uuuuuuufffff 

Excelente @ Mr. J.Guyer 

Amazing bike & C.combo...  :eek:


----------



## Miq (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 27, 2020)

Sometimes plain ole Black & White can tell a cool story!


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Miq (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Mar 5, 2020)

Bueno!!!!
Bueno!!!!
I went To @ Post office and ride on  this beauty around  my Neighborhood for a little bit today.
And it feels so good!!! the weather condition,  was a little cool (51') but sunny then I said why not @ Solo, Solito.   ride.
Thanks!!! Jesus!!! for always
blessing me my,
Family and friends.
Thanks.
Amen, Amen, Amen.!!!!

BTW.
Love the frase Q. Dice,  Q.Dice. 
RIDDEN NOT HIDDEN!!! 

And Vivale USA....


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 9, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1151041




*Perfect pic Marty .. the bars .. the whole set up is killer on this machine .. great to see it on the strand next to me in person ... Ridden not Hidden .. *


----------



## mrg (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Mar 16, 2020)

I was afraid to even wash with water that Californian Cruiser might disappear.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## SKPC (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## John G04 (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## spinnanz (Mar 21, 2020)

My "new" ebike


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 21, 2020)

One of the fresh out of the barn 46 Schwinn's down by our pond.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 22, 2020)

Photography is not my thing but, these shots look sexy





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Apr 15, 2020)

M & S FOUR STAR AIRCYCLE.


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Jun 4, 2020)

80 White in  Orange!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Speed King (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## OZ1972 (Jun 6, 2020)

Sweet pics . , i love pictures , especially with bicycles in them !!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Speed King (Jun 7, 2020)

Speed King said:


> View attachment 1205803


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Speed King (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 12, 2020)

Nice pic Frankie! Did you take some time to dip your toes in the cool water?


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## SKPC (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi Everyone hope you and yours are doing great!!! in this Situation.
Ride Safe!!! and enjoy!!! it...

BTW...Me and My lovely son can't
Comeback home(CLEVELAND)
Without take a picture of @
    The Great One!!!
Mr. Roberto Clemente.

They love him in Pittsburgh. FOREVER!!!
Wow What a great B.ball Player
And great Person!!! Uuuffff..:eek:


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## rcole45 (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 6, 2020)

.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 7, 2020)

Barn Fresh Monark, Firestone Super Cruiser survivor.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 26, 2020)

2020 True Torch, Strand Cruiser.
Sandstone Slot Canyon, Calafia Beach, 
San Clemente, California.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## saladshooter (Aug 5, 2020)

Teaching my daughter.


----------



## coryplayford_2009 (Aug 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 5, 2020)

fordsnake said:


> Here's three pics of my recent build on RRBOF7
> View attachment 524749
> View attachment 524750
> View attachment 524751




You take the prize! How about Your own thread with this bike, Rocketman?


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 5, 2020)

Kscheel said:


> View attachment 530524
> 
> View attachment 530525
> 
> View attachment 530526




I went to graduate school there in 1968.  I lived in Sacks dorm.  Thanks.


----------



## crazyhawk (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## coryplayford_2009 (Aug 6, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Aug 9, 2020)

And just after installing the Battery on my, 

Bike I was so lucky cause the ice cream shop, almost or ready to close for tonight. 

Haha but I made it on Time to get one.   

Ok Friends stay safe with family and friends,  and enjoy your beautiful bikes.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## crazyhawk (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Aug 14, 2020)

Hello Everyone.!!!!
Hope you and yours are doing great.!!!

And have a bless day with family!!! and friends!!! & enjoy your beautiful,
Bikes either boys or girls.

We did it, last night and enjoy both.












  .


----------



## Dave K (Aug 14, 2020)

...


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## SKPC (Aug 26, 2020)

^^^^


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Robertriley (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## non-fixie (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Sep 3, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1258555




@ Mr. cyclyngday really nice picture.
Right here not doubt, but I was look.  At the picture again & again & I find out,  or I believe the next neighbor. House I think they are From( Puerto Rico ) my dear friend 








may not, but it's so curious for me this detail. (PUERT RICAN FLAG)Nice.!!!  vivale vilale.  Jiiiihaaaaaa ......  On your post today.

Keep up your good work and have a bless day with family and friends and enjoy your bikes either boys or girls bikes. Thanks


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 3, 2020)

Thanks, @Felixnegron 
I looked to see if I had a better shot of the neighbors house, but I didn’t, so I’m not sure if that was a Puerto Rican flag out front.
They did have a nice bundle of bananas on that tree though.



1927 Schwinn, Excelsior.


----------



## lounging (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Speed King (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## tryder (Sep 8, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> View attachment 1258456



"Yes there is light at the end of the tunnel and it must be at the beach!"


----------



## SKPC (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 11, 2020)

1918 Excelsior, Auto-Bike.


----------



## Ak40 (Sep 11, 2020)

newbie here..
my pride & joy.. simple,original paint.
beautiful in every way.. '41 Hawthorne


----------



## mrg (Sep 16, 2020)

58 Hornet Deluxe! with 2.0's


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 17, 2020)

"Snowball" goes to the beach every day; livin' the Dream life.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 18, 2020)

Nice picture, Mark.
But, I think I would’ve name the Cat, Blackball. 


Just another day at the beach.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## JLF (Sep 18, 2020)

Turned back to look at the bikes after I switched the garage light off and saw this.  
The smoke from the forest fires has cast such an eerie light on the world. I thought it would make for a cool picture. 
Then I took the same photo with the light back on. 
1936 Shelby.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Lonestar (Sep 20, 2020)

SKPC said:


> View attachment 1270222



That's awesome! Nice job!!


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 20, 2020)

My contribution(s)


----------



## crazyhawk (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Sep 21, 2020)

SKPC said:


> View attachment 1270222



Love the Picture.! Beautiful.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Sep 21, 2020)

WetDogGraphix said:


> View attachment 1270515



@ Mr. W.D.G. I'll Take it...

J. Joking 

Beautiful bike...


----------



## crazyhawk (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## non-fixie (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Lonestar (Oct 7, 2020)

My Giant STP & Evil DOC


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 8, 2020)

Right place at the right time for this pic!


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Oct 8, 2020)

AroRambo


----------



## modelcarjedi (Oct 9, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 9, 2020)

Thread about photography; taken with a Sony camera by a friend, Q.C.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Oct 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 20, 2020)

Sometimes, it’s not the photograph itself, but the subject matter, that makes for a best shot.
There is something very sensual about biting into a cream filled donut just as a beautiful woman walks by.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 20, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1304327
> Sometimes, it’s not the photograph itself, but the subject matter, that makes for a best shot.
> There is something very sensual about biting into a cream filled donut just as a beautiful woman walks by.



There are soooo much "Subtlety" (sp) going on in this pic right now!


----------



## SKPC (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Nov 20, 2020)

Dodger stadium and who said no colors in Cali


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 22, 2020)

The first two are photoshopped, one with a rubber band Gatling gun.  Picnic bike,  

Puch from Austria.  Jessie James bike motorized, Whizzer custom flat trash racer


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Wards Guy.. (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## ballooney (Dec 2, 2020)

1940


----------



## SKPC (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Ernbar (Dec 22, 2020)

Here are a couple of mine I like.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Retro Flutter (Dec 22, 2020)

From earlier this year.






Local car show last year. (2019)





Guy that owns the Fargo and Furys lives a 5min bike ride away. He's got 3-4 1961 Plymouth Fury's all licensed and similar shape as this one, he's also the one in the tye-dye shirt, lol.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 22, 2020)

A few nice, Cyclingday’s.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 23, 2020)

Photo credit; @tripple3


----------



## COB (Dec 24, 2020)

Patina...


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## MP12965 (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Tim s (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry Christmas


----------



## lounging (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## PJ311foo (Jan 11, 2021)

.


----------



## Coopster (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## ian (Jan 11, 2021)

'61 Skyrider.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## SKPC (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 11, 2021)

The wife is not home so I tinkering with onr of my phantoms in the living room just adding a few little trinkets to the old 1950 phantom I have been piecing together out of spare parts , thanks for looking


----------



## mrg (Jan 11, 2021)

Pair of Henderson’s


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## srfndoc (Jan 12, 2021)

The Men's and Ladies 36 Colson:


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 12, 2021)

January 10, 2021:  1939 DELMAR, Newport Pier, looking north towards Huntington Beach.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 12, 2021)

got all artsy with the shadows here ....


----------



## mrg (Jan 12, 2021)

38 Henderson/80’s UKAI’s, Bendex high flange!


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 29, 2021)

In the Shop!


----------



## SKPC (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## ian (Jan 29, 2021)

SKPC said:


> View attachment 1347229



What kind of reflector is on the back rack?


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## ian (Jan 29, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1347502



Dayam!!


----------



## SKPC (Jan 29, 2021)

ian said:


> What kind of reflector is on the back rack?



It is an old red glass drawer pull..


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## John Gailey (Jan 29, 2021)

Where is Scott, who started this thread???


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 30, 2021)

John Gailey said:


> Where is Scott, who started this thread???



Riiight???
It was started as a photography thread.
I learned to not "Crop tires" here from Scott @37fleetwood 
"a lil' bird" told me, he prolly wont be joining us any time soon.
Back to pics...
perspective....


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 31, 2021)

One bike has escaped the pile.


----------



## mrg (Feb 1, 2021)

Wasp’s world


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Feb 2, 2021)

50 feet up on a RR bridge with a little water down there.


----------



## mrg (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 4, 2021)

'51 Huffy Byke


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 6, 2021)

01/29/2021 North American Continent, West coast.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## ian (Feb 7, 2021)

VB court at the college.


----------



## ian (Feb 7, 2021)

I finally found the local bike thieves.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 7, 2021)

John Gailey said:


> Where is Scott, who started this thread???



  I don't know but I don't miss him at all. Opps did I say that out loud?


----------



## mrg (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Hudman (Feb 12, 2021)

Im no photographer...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 13, 2021)

bikewhorder said:


> I don't know but I don't miss him at all. Opps did I say that out loud?




Other then his incredibly creepy Burt avatar was he rough? I worry when someone has not been heard from in some time, unless there is a known reason for someone leaving the community. Hard to tell peoples age, a shame if someone passes and we never know. Hope he just went elsewhere.


----------



## SKPC (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Hobo Bill (Feb 18, 2021)

scootin along wiyh my love


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 19, 2021)

And the THAW begins, FINALLY!
Worst stretch I remember in years


----------



## mrg (Feb 24, 2021)

38 Henderson & the San Gabriel Mts. on a spring like day!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 25, 2021)

New Old Stock,
2005 Trek, Rail CNC.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Sonic_scout (Feb 27, 2021)

Slight_Rust_is_Accepted said:


> This is one of the better shots of my bike:
> 
> View attachment 58018
> 
> ...



This is a x-53 right?


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Feb 27, 2021)

Sonic_scout said:


> This is a x-53 right?



Yeah and geez that's an old picture, this is what it looks like now:


----------



## Bendix (Feb 27, 2021)

Pretty self explanatory...


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 28, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Other then his incredibly creepy Burt avatar was he rough? I worry when someone has not been heard from in some time, unless there is a known reason for someone leaving the community. Hard to tell peoples age, a shame if someone passes and we never know. Hope he just went elsewhere.
> 
> View attachment 1356915
> 
> View attachment 1356916



He hasn’t passed but I doubt he’ll be joining us anytime soon. V/r Shawn


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 28, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> He hasn’t passed but I doubt he’ll be joining us anytime soon. V/r Shawn




Does he know he is unwelcome or is he staying at "The gray bar inn"?


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## 1936PEDALER (Feb 28, 2021)

Some favorites


----------



## Sven (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Bendix (Mar 1, 2021)

Hopalong Photoshop (it was a phase...).


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 8, 2021)

Nick-theCut said:


> Nice pics Tailhole.  Great background



I just bought one.  Inspiration.  THX


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 8, 2021)

Something out of nothing.    Indian cycle owner bought it for his young daughter.  Sold very quickly.


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 8, 2021)

Hot rod I built for a buddy.


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 8, 2021)

Save from my neighbors garage roof.   Black Beauty bike


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 8, 2021)

Photography thread, with bikes.
Go back to the first few pages of this thread, for some "Tips".


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Maskadeo (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## SKPC (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Dogtown (Mar 22, 2021)

My father’s 79 Schwinn I restored with my two sons and the Venice Sunset.


----------



## mrg (Mar 22, 2021)

A couple of Schwinns in Oside


----------



## mrg (Mar 23, 2021)

Posted this in another thread kinda as a joke but it was deleted from for not enough action, the action started as soon as the scraps hit the ground!


----------



## rustNspokes (Mar 23, 2021)

This is probably one of my favorites.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## SKPC (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Miq (Mar 23, 2021)

@tripple3 that was one of my recent favorites of yours.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## tacochris (Apr 6, 2021)

Im not a photographer but I pretend to be occasionally when the feeling strikes....here are some I took of my 55 Phantom out on a long ride.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 6, 2021)

When creepy things show up in the background


----------



## mikecuda (Apr 6, 2021)

My Scout.  Great riding bike


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 8, 2021)

(Lake Erie) & Downtown CLEV.OH.. 
@ Solito B.R.   




Amigos.!!!
Have A Bless day with family.!!! and friends.!!!


----------



## Sven (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Apr 8, 2021)

A Columbia afternoon


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## lounging (Apr 8, 2021)

Fantastic photo by @Velocipedist Co.   The slightly out of focus background reminds me of an abstract advertisement from a magazine


----------



## SKPC (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Apr 8, 2021)

40’s Columbia & tracks had some hard miles over the years!


----------



## mikecuda (Apr 9, 2021)

I'm trying to save this Truss bridge frame Iver Johnson.  It was in bad shape.  Replaced the two rear down seat stays. Lots of dents in this ole' boy.  Worked on it all this week.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## ian (Apr 9, 2021)

I found the Carnegie library here in town. Built in 1905 of local stone and brick. It just happens to be across the busy street from the new library. I need to pay closer attention......also installed a new brake arm bolt that is definitely patriotic!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 10, 2021)

Yesterday for a Short ride...

Hope you.!! and yours.!!! are doing great.!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## mikecuda (Apr 10, 2021)

mikecuda said:


> I'm trying to save this Truss bridge frame Iver Johnson.  It was in bad shape.  Replaced the two rear down seat stays. Lots of dents in this ole' boy.  Worked on it all this week.
> 
> View attachment 1388409



Thank you.  I'm trying like Hell to save this old boy.   Damn weather today is crappy.  Maybe this afternoon I can get back on it.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Apr 23, 2021)

DX & Dodger statium.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 25, 2021)

NFL Draft (2021) CLEV. OH...   











Stay safe with family.!!! and friends.!!!

Be.!!! Happy.!!!...


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Orange Fiets (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Orange Fiets (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Orange Fiets (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Miq (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 1, 2021)

(1937...  )...Trifecta...
Step by Step...



Love it.!!! (LAS 3sss)...

Stay Safe With Family.!!! & Friends.!!!


Be.!!!....Happy.!!!...

Many, Many...Thanks.!!! Tooo. 
Mr. Jim Frazier...


----------



## friendofthedevil (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Orange Fiets (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Junkman Bob (May 2, 2021)

Old Cobblestone brick wall background ... I built this cobblestone brick fence in 1990 ... dug bricks out of landfill ... bricks older than the bike ....


----------



## Sven (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (May 3, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (May 3, 2021)




----------



## mrg (May 3, 2021)

41 Planes & trains in the wild!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 4, 2021)




----------



## tacochris (May 5, 2021)

Ok Im not a photographer of any kind but I thought this pic I took last night of my ratty 54 came out kinda cool.


----------



## LilMagby (May 6, 2021)

Sorry the quality is not the best. It's an old pic. Still my favorite of the Hercules


----------



## SKPC (May 6, 2021)




----------



## rcole45 (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Sven (May 10, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (May 10, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Sven (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Sven (May 19, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> View attachment 1415036



That is one of your best pictures posted yet.


----------



## cyclingday (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Freqman1 (May 30, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1420911



That's an awesome photo. If more doctors hung stuff like this in their office more people wouldn't put off going! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (May 30, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> That's an awesome photo. If more doctors hung stuff like this in their office more people wouldn't put off going! V/r Shawn



Thanks, Shawn.
I agree.
My wife tore her meniscus tendon in her knee, so she looked up a good knee doctor in the area, and I knew we were in the right place, as soon as we walked in, and I saw a GT Zaskar frame hanging on the wall.
It had been presented to Dr. Kramer from the Laguna Rads, mountain biking club, because he had repaired all of their knee problems.
He fixed my wife right up, and she hasn’t had a problem with her knee ever since.
That Zaskar frame, and all of the photo’s from riding in Moab Utah, sure made a nice thing to stare at while I was in the waiting room.


----------



## SKPC (May 30, 2021)




----------



## mikecuda (May 30, 2021)

My custom built Indian for a young customer.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 30, 2021)

1905 Pierce Special Racer


----------



## tripple3 (May 30, 2021)




----------



## mikecuda (May 30, 2021)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> 1905 Pierce Special Racer
> 
> View attachment 1421306



Love it.  I have one in waiting for me.  Still on the fence What paint scheme I want to go with on it.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Mikeob (May 30, 2021)

Columbia model 47 rear steer tandem


----------



## Sven (May 31, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## friendofthedevil (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Miq (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Jun 6, 2021)

38 Zep!


----------



## hotrod (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## 1937Zenith (Jun 21, 2021)

Slight_Rust_is_Accepted said:


> This is one of the better shots of my bike:
> 
> View attachment 58018
> 
> ...



What kind of bike is this? It’s awesome I love it


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## hotrod (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## SKPC (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Jun 28, 2021)

1937Zenith said:


> What kind of bike is this? It’s awesome I love it



Western Flyer X53


----------



## Rat Rod (Jun 30, 2021)

My best shot of my 1977 Schwinn cruiser




This is my favorite bike at my favorite place the skatepark this angle helps to make the bike looks tough thank you love what you're doing


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 1, 2021)

Great day for photos, June 9, 2021
_Old Huffys hangin' at the Cliffs












_
Marty @cyclingday Let's see pics from Huffy Day W/White-caps.🥰


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 1, 2021)

Not a lot of pics, from that day Mark, but here are a few.








Huffy would be proud, to know, that the bikes they made so long ago, are still being ridden and enjoyed all these years later.


----------



## Gerrit (Jul 3, 2021)

I didn’t make the picture , but the bicycle is mine.
1943 BSA para bike


----------



## SKPC (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Jul 9, 2021)

P-38 Lightings


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 16, 2021)

Hermosa Beach pier on 7-12-21


----------



## mrg (Jul 16, 2021)

Henderson DX


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Eatontkd (Jul 19, 2021)

Traditional selfie...


----------



## Rat Rod (Jul 21, 2021)

Desert bike photo


----------



## ian (Jul 21, 2021)

One from the past.


----------



## mrg (Jul 21, 2021)

Rat Rods, 2 & 4 wheel😎


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Jul 27, 2021)

Moon police 😎


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 2, 2021)

My best shot this morning


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Lonestar (Aug 3, 2021)

Gruene. TX


----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 3, 2021)

Couple of my favorite old schwinns


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Aug 4, 2021)

77 Spitfire and a Six pack


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Aug 8, 2021)

38 Mahowald


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 10, 2021)

My best shot this week


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Aug 12, 2021)

Deluxe Hornet


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## tanksalot (Aug 15, 2021)

Out for a quick ride on a Elgin.


----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 15, 2021)

I like this photo a lot


----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 15, 2021)

Dont see these anymore  , couple of things from the past  !


----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 15, 2021)

Few more photos to share


----------



## Sven (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 15, 2021)

@oddball @Circle City ride @Sunday 08/08/2021


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Aug 21, 2021)

DX & LA


----------



## SKPC (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 23, 2021)

Hermosa Beach California


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 23, 2021)

Elgin Robin .


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 26, 2021)

1981


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 29, 2021)

Old covered bridge on my morning ride !!!!!!


----------



## JRE (Aug 29, 2021)

Today's bike ride


----------



## Sven (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 30, 2021)

Yes. YES! *YES!!!*


----------



## mrg (Sep 1, 2021)

A six pack with my M & S Aircycle


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 4, 2021)

76 shorty


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 12, 2021)

Out for cool morning ride on the old 47 monark  , thanks for looking


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 12, 2021)

#everybikeisabeachcruiser


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Sep 12, 2021)

Manton & Smith and Rambo ready to ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 14, 2021)

Check the chainring shadow for the bike mfg.


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 14, 2021)

Flying away


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 16, 2021)

Cool pictures of the 68 stingray in miamisburg , ohio just south of Dayton  , thanks for looking  !


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 16, 2021)

Weekend ride pictures around campus at Miami university in oxford Ohio on the 56 streamliner  , thanks for looking  !!!!


----------



## mrg (Sep 16, 2021)

Mahowald SK


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## JRE (Sep 17, 2021)

*yesterday's ride*


----------



## Sven (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Lonestar (Sep 18, 2021)

My EVIL D.O.C. at Jaws skatepark


----------



## mrg (Sep 18, 2021)

I’d like to get   “ Lincoln Heights “ topper for my Shelby


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## 1936PEDALER (Sep 19, 2021)

Cruising Cape Hanalopin DE
9-11 in OC Md


----------



## Sven (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Lonestar (Sep 21, 2021)

I set my camera on the edge of the trail & was able to catch this shot of me on My Yeti AS-X


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Sep 21, 2021)

got stuck by a train on the way to the pub...


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 21, 2021)

1978


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 23, 2021)

53 RAT PHANTOM


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 25, 2021)

'51 Dunelt 

Shot on expired Fujicolor C200 with Minolta Hi-Matic 7s


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 25, 2021)

57 hornet in sleepy Arcanum , Ohio , cool little town reminds me of Mayberry , thanks for looking cabers  !!!!!!!!


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 26, 2021)

1981


----------



## mrg (Sep 26, 2021)

SK with some color


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## SKPC (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## tacochris (Sep 27, 2021)

I am no photographer by any means....but I had 6 of the 8 in my fleet moved so I could sweep the garage so why wouldn't I set them up and take a picture right? haha
2 of the 5 are projects, the rest are regular riders.


----------



## mrg (Sep 27, 2021)

Carlisle Knobby gums+colors


----------



## J-wagon (Sep 30, 2021)

Peugeot pipeline-5 found in pieces (literally), added filters and made into an NFT titled "Bits sans Chain"


----------



## Sven (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## BRad90 (Oct 1, 2021)

Took this the day I picked up the Wife's Rocket. Always enjoy taking photos of them.


----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 1, 2021)

1978 Schwinn heavy duty


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Oct 3, 2021)

Truckin times Two!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## tacochris (Oct 4, 2021)

.....hanging out in the garage over the weekend and thought this was a cool picture.


----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 5, 2021)

The 61 Schwinn Streamliner


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 6, 2021)

56 streamliner


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## SKPC (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Lonestar (Oct 6, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> View attachment 1491115



That's awesome


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Lonestar (Oct 8, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> View attachment 1492380



That is kick @$$


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Lonestar (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 10, 2021)

Cruising 1978 Schwinn Junior Stingray LA


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 19, 2021)

My Shelby Flyer


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 19, 2021)

For Hammerhead...


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 20, 2021)

Hhhhoooowwwwllll


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 20, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> View attachment 1492380



This pic is awesome


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 20, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> View attachment 1492952How did you do this?


----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 22, 2021)

1961 streamliner


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Mrjason5135 (Oct 23, 2021)

Huffy Sonic 6


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## SKPC (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Giraffe Rider (Nov 1, 2021)

You guys have some awesome photos! Is someone going to do a calendar?
The CABE is cool!


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 1, 2021)

I’m not the best but I just got these today and I always take pics before I clean them up

colson tricycle
Indian motobike


----------



## mrg (Nov 1, 2021)

Mahowald SK up & down the Rio San Gabriel


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Nov 2, 2021)

66 Dbl slider & late 40’s Colson Whizzer


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 3, 2021)

I’ll add the Indian I just cleaned up


----------



## cl222 (Nov 7, 2021)

Some pictures of my Master on Kodak 400 Tmax and 200 Color Plus. Keeping old bikes and film photography alive.


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 8, 2021)

Autumn evening ride on the old crusty phantom


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 8, 2021)

Giraffe Rider said:


> You guys have some awesome photos! Is someone going to do a calendar?
> The CABE is cool!
> 
> View attachment 1505936
> ...



Love this  pic with the snow, I will miss riding my favorites but I can not wait for it. Let it snow!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Nov 8, 2021)

A couple of my favorite bikes 😎


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Lonestar (Nov 8, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> View attachment 1509554



I freakin' love that bike!

Your pics rule...


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Giraffe Rider (Nov 8, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1509661



The bike you rode down Repack! You and your Lady are awesome!  👍🍺🍺


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 8, 2021)

November embers. My bike burns there too.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 8, 2021)

@birdzgarage


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 8, 2021)

Wow are the flowers blooming already? Great shots pete.its definitely beautiful out there


----------



## SKPC (Nov 8, 2021)

BG..Pics are 2yrs back, last good bloom. Campsite shown(now returned) is on S. side of Fairmont Butte at it's toe.  Maybe this next April you will have some rain?  For those interested, this 160 Acre 1/4 section piece is now _permanently protected_, owned by Transition Habitat, a land conservation group purchasing and linking a large, contiguous corridor from antelope valley into the Santa Monica mountains as part of a long term protection plan from human beings.
     It shares a 1/2 mile border with the _California Poppy Reserve, _ State of California Parks Division shown in the background in this pic.  This untouched parcel is a very powerful piece of ground. My family found a way to recently turn it over to TH, as pressure from development was intense and unwelcome.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 9, 2021)

Spectacular pictures @SKPC  thank you.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 9, 2021)

SKPC said:


> BG..Pics are 2yrs back, last good bloom. Campsite shown(now returned) is on S. side of Fairmont Butte at it's toe.  Maybe this next April you will have some rain?  For those interested, this 160 Acre 1/4 section piece is now _permanently protected_, owned by Transition Habitat, a land conservation group purchasing and linking a large, contiguous corridor from antelope valley into the Santa Monica mountains as part of a long term protection plan from human beings.
> It shares a 1/2 mile border with the _California Poppy Reserve, _ State of California Parks Division shown in the background in this pic.  This untouched parcel is a very powerful piece of ground. My family found a way to recently turn it over to TH, as pressure from development was intense and unwelcome.
> View attachment 1509819
> View attachment 1509827View attachment 1509826



Oh ok it was really nice that year.im really glad that keeping that land pristine ment more to you than money.that says alot about a man right there.you prevented that from becoming another housing development or worse yet,another solar panel farm.thank you man.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 9, 2021)

Wishing your boy well BG, as all of us are.....thanks for the nice comment. Sometimes, there is only one_ right_ thing to do! Land ethics run deep in my family.... Thank you one and all....best wishes.pete


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 10, 2021)

YES!
Bird, Pete, Hammerhead, Sven, and all CABErs here watchin' out.🤩
Bikes Matter!🥰


----------



## COB (Nov 17, 2021)

A couple from last month's trip to Daytona Beach Biketoberfest 2021.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 21, 2021)

Seems so many people pay big bucks for exterior decor!
Around here, Nature does it for Free!


----------



## Giraffe Rider (Nov 21, 2021)

Rode the Franken Shvinn this morning.  1936 frame. 
This bike rides nice since I installed the heavy duty spring I got on the CABE store.
The springfork doesn’t bottom out as much as the old spring. Instead of losing weight just get a heavier spring!


----------



## Miq (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## ian (Nov 21, 2021)

Miq said:


> View attachment 1516133



Dreamy Draw?


----------



## Miq (Nov 21, 2021)

ian said:


> Dreamy Draw?



Estrella Mountain Park 😃


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 22, 2021)

Giraffe Rider said:


> You guys have some awesome photos! Is someone going to do a calendar?
> The CABE is cool!
> 
> View attachment 1505936
> ...



I’ve done calendars in the past and may do one this year. V/r Shawn


----------



## ian (Nov 22, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I’ve done calendars in the past and may do one this year. V/r Shawn



I want one if you make them.
Ian


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 22, 2021)

ian said:


> I want one if you make them.
> Ian



Here is a link to the last ones I had made and if you follow the Collage.com link you will see what they looked like








						Sold - 2020 Classic Balloon Tire Calendars | Archive (sold)
					

I was able to get another calendar together this year. Here is the link if you want to check out the bikes for each month.  https://collage.com/v/70342984.5qdqqvony    There is some duplication from last year. My '37 SS will always be May (my birthday and my favorite bike). A mix of restored and...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Giraffe Rider (Nov 23, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I’ve done calendars in the past and may do one this year. V/r Shawn



I’d buy a couple calendars if you do it again. VERY nice photos on the last one!
My bikes are not calendar worthy! My Hawthorn covered with snow is a pretty cool shot for December. Lol. 
The CABE is Cool!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 24, 2021)

Giraffe Rider said:


> The CABE is Cool!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Nov 24, 2021)

Because it has gears, it's one of my riders.


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## ian (Nov 25, 2021)

Under the bridge, looking toward Washington state.


----------



## mrg (Dec 20, 2021)

Miller stand directions, how many kids kept their stand greased!


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 21, 2021)

Just Cuzz


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Dec 22, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> View attachment 1531395




Beautiful "Northeast" photo..!!


----------



## spleeft (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## brewerkz (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## COB (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## bikebozo (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Dec 29, 2021)

bikebozo said:


> View attachment 1535872



Thats a beautiful machine!

enlighten me... what is it!


and coming back with “ its a bicycle” doesn’t cut it, just sayin.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Jan 2, 2022)

okay, beat me with a stick, its got a motor...

but its the best bike picture I've taken in a bit.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jan 2, 2022)

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> okay, beat me with a stick, its got a motor...
> 
> but its the best bike picture I've taken in a bit.
> 
> View attachment 1539288




Nice.........I haven't been on that side of the lake in years, but it's still beautiful!


----------



## Rat Rod (Jan 23, 2022)

56 phantom


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 25, 2022)

Does It Really Look Old!!
I enjoy doing a B/W pic of some of my bikes now and then. A taste of what they would have looked like back in the day when photographed.


----------



## ditchpig (Jan 25, 2022)

*Sorry, ( Canadian eh! ) No scenery...just a nice bike.....*


----------



## Rat Rod (Jan 26, 2022)

1961 streamliner


----------



## mrg (Jan 27, 2022)

35-6 CWC WF


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 27, 2022)

Night vision, 34 Streamline Aerocycle.


----------



## mrg (Jan 27, 2022)

42m CWC WF


----------



## J-wagon (Jan 28, 2022)

1936 Hawthorne badged Silverking klunker. Android phone camera with comic filter


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 1, 2022)

37fleetwood said:


> I would like to start this thread in the hopes that it will inspire all of you to post some of your best shots.
> here's what I would like,
> 1 post your best bike related photos. (bikes, bike parts, or simply bike related)
> 2 post as many as you like.
> ...



Old thread with pictures.
Photography Class....
some Great stuff in here.


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 4, 2022)

When Black and White ruled the World! 
A few shots around parts of my shop.


----------



## Rat Rod (Feb 20, 2022)

shot of the bikes I work on


----------



## mrg (Feb 20, 2022)

@Rat Rod ??


----------



## Rat Rod (Feb 21, 2022)

My brother and I had an empty the guest house for a birthday party 😂🎉


----------



## Rat Rod (Feb 21, 2022)

mrg said:


> @Rat Rod ??View attachment 1574484



Tractor supply $200 airbrush heavy metal rooster 6 ft


----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2022)

That thing will scare off in would be bike robbers!😬


----------



## mrg (Feb 22, 2022)

LA-DX


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## WillWork4Parts (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## SKPC (Feb 24, 2022)

Shady Canyon, Laguna/Irvine/Lake Forest trails network today.


----------



## ian (Feb 24, 2022)

Rat Rod said:


> shot of the bikes I work on
> View attachment 1574036
> View attachment 1574038



Nice herd ya got there.


----------



## Gully (Feb 24, 2022)

On the table top.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 25, 2022)

Here's one @Hammerhead  😍 Waning Gibbous moon, leading the Sun over the Pacific Ocean, So. West coast North America,HB.CA.


----------



## sambo42xa (Feb 25, 2022)

My 39/40’ish Peerless.


----------



## sambo42xa (Feb 25, 2022)

another angle of the Peerless.


----------



## sambo42xa (Feb 25, 2022)

My dads 1939’ish Rollfast Roamer.


----------



## sambo42xa (Feb 25, 2022)

My 1972 MantaRay….


----------



## sambo42xa (Feb 25, 2022)

Schwinn Hornet (year ?) I found at the dump; Schwinn Tiger and a few others just hanging around.


----------



## sambo42xa (Feb 25, 2022)

Columbia and Lil Chic….


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Mar 3, 2022)

41 Henderson


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 3, 2022)

Slightly used rocket ray


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 5, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> View attachment 1582988



It looks like what Bilbo and Frodo see when they put on the ring


----------



## mrg (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 15, 2022)

March 5, 2022 almost 7AM
AERO KING, Double (curved) Bar Roadster,
by Schwinn


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 15, 2022)

March 13, 2022 Old Towne Orange,
1954 Wasp


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Mar 15, 2022)

Mahowald SK on the "cement" Rio San Gabriel!


----------



## mrg (Mar 16, 2022)

Mahowald SK out again Today


----------



## SKPC (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Rat Rod (Mar 18, 2022)

BMX


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 20, 2022)

Big Ripper 29er


----------



## mrg (Mar 22, 2022)

SK in the LB & with Dodger stadium in the background.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 2, 2022)

If I may @dnc1.  Great image! I took liberty to crop it some.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## ian (Apr 2, 2022)

Dropstand clip fastener.


----------



## Rat Rod (Apr 3, 2022)

1978 Shcwinn Heavy Duty


----------



## lucky_celso (Apr 14, 2022)

I just bought all these 3 bikes in a week 😊


----------



## lucky_celso (Apr 14, 2022)

“The Saddles” 😊


----------



## lucky_celso (Apr 14, 2022)

“Cranks” 😊


----------



## lucky_celso (Apr 14, 2022)

“Nice Racks!” 😊


----------



## lucky_celso (Apr 14, 2022)

“Tres Amigos” 😊


----------



## Miq (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 15, 2022)

37fleetwood said:


> I've been thinking of doing this for quite a while now. Up til recently I have been a professional photographer. I owned my own portrait studio several years back and have always enjoyed taking and looking at great photos. I would like to start this thread in the hopes that it will inspire all of you to post some of your best shots.
> here's what I would like,
> 1 post your best bike related photos. (bikes, bike parts, or simply bike related)
> 2 post as many as you like.
> ...



Back to basics....
Same bike, same day;
different angles, times, and back grounds;
1939 DELMAR, by Colson.






05/10/2022


----------



## Rat Rod (Apr 16, 2022)

1960 Schwinn Corvette rat rod  🏁


----------



## lucky_celso (Apr 17, 2022)

“Horse Crossing Ahead” 😊


----------



## lucky_celso (Apr 17, 2022)

“Orange You Glad” 😊


----------



## Rusty72 (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## lucky_celso (Apr 17, 2022)

Happy Easter! 😊


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Apr 17, 2022)

I'm hoping nobody will notice it has a motor... damn thing was almost slower than my bicycle anyway.


----------



## lucky_celso (Apr 23, 2022)

“The Pike Park” Long Beach, California 😊


----------



## Rat Rod (Apr 23, 2022)

4/23/2022 Motte's car museum🏆


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 24, 2022)

Sometimes "simple" makes a cool photo!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## lucky_celso (Apr 27, 2022)

“Double Trouble” 😊


----------



## Allrounderco (Apr 28, 2022)

I've recently (like 4 years ago) returned to photography, and for the last 6 months, am shooting film exclusively. I normally shoot street, urban landscape / architecture, or the very occasional still life. Occasionally, a bicycle will make it into the picture.

 Here are a couple of night shots I took at Boston Seaport on a Bikes and Film cameras club challenge in February. It was 16 deg. F. Not the coldest I've ridden in, but maybe the coldest I've shot in. The ergos on my camera are perfect, so shooting with gloves was no problem. But when it was time to change film, I packed it in.

Camera: 1959 Leica M1
Lens: 1937 Leitz Summar (adapted)
Film: Kentmere Pan 400
Chem: Cinestill Df96 Monobath
Scan: Nikon Coolscan IVED
I think I was stopped down to F:11, and exposed for 6-7 seconds


----------



## Rat Rod (Apr 30, 2022)

56 Schwinn Black phantom custom


----------



## COB (May 12, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 12, 2022)




----------



## SKPC (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Hammerhead (May 14, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (May 14, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 14, 2022)

Just stop here at my friends house...

Para Un buen Refresco...6 miles already.. 🥰

Then back To My Casita...haha....🥰✌️🙏












🙏✌️👍👏🤝👍✌️🙏


----------



## Rat Rod (May 15, 2022)

Cruising 1961 streamliner custom


----------



## Ed Berry (May 20, 2022)

The "Race"


----------



## Hammerhead (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Rusty72 (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Gimletbikes (May 20, 2022)

cruiserbikekid said:


> View attachment 58087 View attachment 58088 Great idea for a thread. Heres my favorites of mine.



Can someone please identify this for me? I love it. Absolutely GREAT photo, too. Thanks


----------



## JoshCarrell (May 21, 2022)

I’ll try my hand at this photography thing


----------



## Monarkman (May 21, 2022)

JC Higgins klunker project.


----------



## Monarkman (May 21, 2022)

37fleetwood said:


> some really good ones so far!
> here's another of my favorites. just took it recently but really liking it.
> 
> View attachment 523785



Awesome bicycle!!!! Great pic!


----------



## Hammerhead (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (May 22, 2022)




----------



## SKPC (May 22, 2022)




----------



## mrg (May 22, 2022)

41 Henderson out in the wild this weekend!


----------



## mrg (May 23, 2022)

Henderson in the Valley


----------



## Ed Berry (May 26, 2022)

The Grape Escapada


----------



## cyclingday (May 26, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Gully (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Gully (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## OZ1972 (Jun 4, 2022)

Sunset ride


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Gully (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jun 5, 2022)

The 41 Elgin I just bought included a drop stand with no bolts and no side stand and didn't think they'd appreciate me leaning it against their transporter so I found a beer can to prop it up!


----------



## mrg (Jun 5, 2022)

*


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 21, 2022)

👀 👀 👀 ✌️🤝🙌✌️👀 👀 👀

SEGUIMOS DISFRUTANDO D!!! LAS,

OLD BIKES.AGAIN AAHHIII LUULYY,😀🥰😀


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 21, 2022)

Cycle Truck, Convoy, OTOR, June,12 2022


----------



## spleeft (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jun 21, 2022)

*"Summer Cool Down".......!!*





*Chill out..........!!*


----------



## ian (Jun 21, 2022)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> *"Summer Cool Down".......!!*
> 
> View attachment 1649707
> 
> *Chill out..........!!*



I'm ready for some heat!!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jun 22, 2022)

ian said:


> I'm ready for some heat!!



*Ian, does this help you out at all?"

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrmmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeerr!!*





*An equal opportunity "All Season" bicycle.........lol......!!!  🤣  🤣  🤣 

Ride on buddy...!!*


----------



## ian (Jun 22, 2022)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> *Ian, does this help you out at all?"
> 
> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrmmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeerr!!*
> 
> ...



Much better!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Ed Berry (Jun 23, 2022)

Better selection of bars than an Irish neighborhood ....


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Ed Berry (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 27, 2022)

37fleetwood said:


> 4 post your best or favorite shot, not a crappy shot of your best bike.



_*Marine Lair


*_


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jun 27, 2022)

Limes


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 28, 2022)

Clean Lines!


----------



## catfish (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Jul 2, 2022)

my '76


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 2, 2022)

June 18, 2022 Balboa Bay, Newport Beach, CA


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jul 2, 2022)

Tornado!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 10, 2022)

Los MUCHACHONES HAVING FUN!!!
POCO @ POCO...WHY NOOOOT...
LOOOOOVEEEEE IT!!!
 🙏 ✌️🤝✌️🙏









BTW...ACLARACION!!! NOT MY BIKE!!

MY BUDDY SAMMY HE IS THE OWNER!!
AAAHHII LUUULYYY SAMMY...Y..G.....



👀  👀  👀   ✌️✌️🥰🤝🤝


----------



## manuel rivera (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## SKPC (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jul 11, 2022)

A trunk load of stuff behind the Hiawatha!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 12, 2022)

Happy Holidays U.S.A.!!!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 15, 2022)

LOS  MUCHACHONES HAVING FUN! Again!!
En Mi lindo!! ❤️ 🇵🇷♥️ 🇵🇷😍
UNA DE MIS FAVORITAS= (1 OF MY F.!..BK.)
Congrats, MUCHACHONES 👏 👏 👏



(NOT..D..Y....) ALMOST DONE AM SOOO.

GLAD FOR MY FRIEND! YOU GOT IT..














Have @ GREAT &. @ BEAUTIFUL DAY W.F&F!
🙏 ✌️🤝✌️🙏


BTW....NO MIAS ESTAS BIKES!!!YO QUISIERAAAAA...👏👏👏🥰🥰✌️🤝✌️


Se me Olvido..Decir!!!
AAAHHII LUUULYYY!!.. 😙  😉  😙 😜


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Gully (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jul 18, 2022)

Green on green!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 23, 2022)

...just across the way....


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 23, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> ...just across the way....
> View attachment 1667527



Fantastic photo!
I love it...


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 24, 2022)

Must of dropped a couple of tabs.
I think I’m hallucinating!
Everything looks bent, warped and tweaked.


----------



## catfish (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jul 24, 2022)

41 DX with some color along the riverbed.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 25, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Everything looks bent, warped and tweaked



Yes! 
It is what it is.
Just imagine all you Can't see.🥰



Bob at Zack's: Consistency matters.😎


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jul 30, 2022)

Velo. orange fungus.


----------



## mrg (Jul 30, 2022)

41 Elgin & Alcatraz


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 31, 2022)

Full Super moon 06/05/2020
Going through some old pictures.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 2, 2022)

1936 Electric


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 3, 2022)

Some fun with the phone camera


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## tacochris (Aug 5, 2022)

Took this picture yesterday of all 5 phantoms together....the way they’re sitting makes my OCD happy.


----------



## Gimletbikes (Aug 5, 2022)

*wowee*


----------



## SKPC (Aug 5, 2022)

Aug 8th. Arts Fest begins here with locals free tonight. Awesome artists, but this photo of a painting of some gals on their rides I had to post here.   Reminded me of @Sven 's b&w 50's photos of gals and bikes.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## volksboy57 (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## BRad90 (Aug 6, 2022)

Took the Monark for its first ride in a long time. Took it to the cemetery in town and decided to take some photos with some of the graves, respectfully. First one turned out good the second one became to light. It was fun still.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Aug 8, 2022)

*Dark side of the Moon.........with rare bike shadow!






1953 Snyder built "Derby"............Manny, Moe, and Jack!

Many thanks to @kirk thomas for this purchase in 2020*


----------



## mrg (Aug 8, 2022)

It's a sign! was about ready to disassemble the 41 Elgin to complete other projects but maybe it'll stay together for a few more more miles!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 10, 2022)

American Flyers!


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 13, 2022)

Meteor


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 14, 2022)

Cruising 1979 Schwinn spitfire 🐀


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Aug 15, 2022)

My Black Phantom's spread in the 2022 Bettie Page issue of Retro Lovely Magazine by yours truly.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 15, 2022)

The Old Towne Orange Riders, standing under the “Moreton Bay Fig”
Ficus macrophylla, said to have been planted in 1875.

August 14th 2022


----------



## Speed King (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Barfbucket (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## prewarmachine (Aug 17, 2022)

From today's ride


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Aug 19, 2022)

Hammerhead said:


> View attachment 1681984



That's sweet, Chet!


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 21, 2022)

Schwinn 1978 Heavy Duty 8/21/2022


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## ian (Aug 24, 2022)

Buxton Trestle on the Vernonia to Banks trail.


----------



## ian (Aug 24, 2022)

Same trail ^^^^^


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 25, 2022)

1937 Syracuse, Tall Frame, "Dad's Bike"
Sunset Beach, California, August 21, 2022


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Aug 25, 2022)

ian said:


> Buxton Trestle on the Vernonia to Banks trail.
> 
> View attachment 1684919








Hey Ian, is that a *"Whizzer"* out there with your bike?


----------



## DrRumack80 (Aug 25, 2022)

Taken from Liberty State Park, Jersey City, NJ:   August 26, 2001  and 15 years later - August 28, 2016.  Same bike  (1977 Ross Gran Eurosport).  My intention at the time was to create a photo log of my rides. I had no idea that this would be the last time I would ever photograph this skyline.


----------



## mrg (Aug 25, 2022)

41 SpeedKing, they plaster/stuccoed over bricks and then painted bricks on the stucco?, of course that was over a 100 yrs.


----------



## Thee (Aug 25, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> Taken from Liberty State Park, Jersey City, NJ:   August 26, 2001  and 15 years later - August 28, 2016.  Same bike  (1977 Ross Gran Eurosport).  My intention at the time was to create a photo log of my rides. I had no idea that this would be the last time I would ever photograph this skyline.
> 
> View attachment 1685453
> 
> View attachment 1685454



🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸


----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 27, 2022)

Out & about on the old crusty phantom


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 3, 2022)

Beautiful sunset


----------



## SKPC (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 4, 2022)

In front of the " SORG " mansion in Middletown  , Ohio,  Paul Sorg was the owner of the MIAMI CYCLE COMPANY  that created the racycle & flying merkle,  he was believed to be the first millionaire in the state of Ohio  , this place is beautiful


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Rambler (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Sep 12, 2022)

Orange Bicycle!, 58 Hornet Deluxe


----------



## mrg (Sep 21, 2022)

Columbia about 15 miles from downtown LA.


----------



## PJ311foo (Sep 23, 2022)

The Raleigh and The Corn


----------



## Thee (Sep 23, 2022)

Rambler said:


> View attachment 1694955



How in the world do you “mount” and “dismount” a high wheel bicycle?


----------



## DrRumack80 (Sep 23, 2022)

PJ311foo said:


> The Raleigh and The Corn



If you ride it, they will come.


----------



## Thee (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Rambler (Sep 23, 2022)

Thee said:


> How in the world do you “mount” and “dismount” a high wheel bicycle?



It's not hard, just takes some coordination. There is a step on the backbone of the bike just above the rear wheel. Put one foot on that step, hands on the handlebars, and use the other foot to push off to get the bike rolling while you step up into the saddle then start pedaling.


----------



## Bru (Sep 23, 2022)

Wow. Cool tread. I'm new here so it will take a long time to look through 10 years of pictures.
Here's one from my home town. Custom tandem with extra long stoker top tube (so my spouse isn't crammed up against my back).


----------



## Bru (Sep 23, 2022)

And here's one I think we can all relate to. (It's a Schwinn Stingray.)


----------



## Nashman (Sep 23, 2022)

Bru said:


> Wow. Cool tread. I'm new here so it will take a long time to look through 10 years of pictures.
> Here's one from my home town. Custom tandem with extra long stoker top tube (so my spouse isn't crammed up against my back).
> 
> View attachment 1700475



Welcome. Cool bike. Did you introduce yourself in "Birds of a feather"? Not required but a good way to tell folks what your interests are, how you found the Cabe, etc.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 24, 2022)

1934 AIRFLYTE, by Huffman


----------



## SoBayRon (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Oct 9, 2022)

41 CWC WW TT!


----------



## mrg (Oct 28, 2022)

41 DX Ace


----------



## SKPC (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Nov 2, 2022)

Spitfire by the SPRR bridge


----------



## mrg (Nov 4, 2022)

Never Forget!


80 Lime at the Big "A"


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## old farmhouse (Nov 6, 2022)

Cruising


----------



## RJWess (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 16, 2022)

Out on the FATBIKE , first snowfall here in Ohio


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 16, 2022)

View attachment 1733535


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 25, 2022)

oooh, nice shot!
Picture Thread:


----------

